# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Yoshi's WILD Technique...

## KingYoshi

Alot of people have been asking me about my WILD technique lately, so instead of explaining this everytime, I figured I would type it up here. I have been using this WILD technique for some time now and it seems to work wonders. Only problem is, I am a natural at entering SP (sleep paralysis) anyway, so I wonder how well it really works. If any of you give it a shot, let me know how it went. Its actually a simple technique, but I explained it rather thoroughly to help you understand. Here it goes...


*As of August 1, 2011, I am on hiatus from the site. Hopefully I will only be gone for a few months. I have answered many questions throughout this thread, so hopefully you can find your answers there. There also may be several people who have practiced this technique and can answer your questions in this thread. Thanks everyone for your support and good luck with your WILDing!*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(_Use this technique with WBTB or during Naps._)

*Step 1: Relax*
If you are using WBTB your body should be properly relaxed already. If not, use your favorite relaxation technique. I lie down and read a chapter or so of a book to relax. It works for me and isn't boring or complicated like other relaxation techniques. 

**Step 2: Flex Freeze*
This step is used as your final relaxation. Lie flat on your back and close your eyes. Try and keep your eyes in a fixed, but relaxed position. Flex your arms/hands/shoulders, hold the flex for a second, then allow them to go completely limp (don't move them again after you have done this). Next, Flex your legs/feet, hold the flex for a second, then allow them to go limp (don't move them again after this). Now flex your neck muscles, hold it, go limp (don't move your head/neck again). Finally, flex your stomach/abs, hold it, go limp. From here on, do not move any part of your body if possible.

**Step 2.5: Reverse Blinking*
_This is where you can add the reverse blinking technique if you wish. After completing the previous step, begin your reverse blinking session. Once you begin to feel tired (your eye lids getting heavier and heavier) and feel like you could easily fall asleep, carry on to the next step.

To reverse blink, close your eyes for a minute or so. After this short period of time, begin to flick your eyes open and closed again every few minutes. You want to try and mimic a normal blink as much as possible (only in reverse of course ). Make sure you aren't slamming/forcing your eyes open and closed. Keep your eyelids nice and relaxed as you quickly flick them open and closed. After performing this for a period of time, your eye lids will feel heavier and heavier. At some point, you will not be able to reverse blink your eyelids without forcing them open. This is the point where you should stop reverse blinking and move on to the next step._

*Step 3: Getting into SP* 
This step is simple. Lay completely still and try not to move at all. Let your mind wonder, but do not focus on any of your thoughts. Just casually allow them to pass through your mind without truly focusing on them. Make sure you are aware of your thoughts so you don't fall asleep, but don't think upon one thought for too long. After laying completely still for about 7-10 mins or so, Change position. I roll over to my side. Keep your eyes closed during the position change. Once again lie completely still and let your mind wonder freely. Keep changing position in 7-10min intervals until you begin to enter SP. Most of the time, I enter SP right after my first position change. 

(_Some may ask, "Why would this work?" I believe this works because subconsciously or consciously someone attempting to WILD often becomes frustrated and overcome with doubt when laying still for long periods of time without results. Remember, if you don't believe you can succeed at WILD, then most likely you will not. I think that the mind sees your position change as a fresh start. You don't worry about and focus too much on not moving because in 10mins you know you can move again. Because of this your mind is more relaxed during the 10min intervals and I believe this allows for better success entering SP._)

*Step 4: SP*
Once you enter SP, casually watch any Hypnagogic Hallucinations you may have. Just like your thoughts from before, do not focus on the HI, just casually watch them pass by your "mind's eye." Similar to watching a t.v. show that you don't particularly care for. If you get freaked out just think to yourself "Its not real...Its all in my mind...I can't be harmed" Make sure you remain still and as calm as possible during this time (if you happen to move or get excited, don't give up or start over, just carry on with the process trying to remain calm and relatively still). Just allow the process to do the work for you. Once you see a full dream scene (with WILDs you will generally see the ceiling or the sky from your laying position, it is often referred to as seeing through your eyelids), stand up from your resting place and you should now be lucid! I suggest performing a RC upon waking, especially if you think you have failed. Often times with WILD your dream starts right where you fell asleep in waking life. The room can look exactly like it should and this can sometimes fool you into thinking you have failed. Plus, it is very possible to have a False Awakening as soon as you transition.


_Much credit goes to Jeff777 for the WILD technique he posted, which greatly inspired this one._

* _This step is optional, but I highly recommend it._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have seen more than a few members across the forum who are having trouble achieving lucidity no matter what technique they try. They either can't seem to either achieve lucidity for the first time (which can be the hardest for many dreamers), or are in a long dry spell and can't seem to get out. I have suggested this to a few already, but I figured I would go ahead and post this technique for everyone to see (plus I don't want to have to type the whole thing up every time  :tongue2: ). I don't use this every night, because I don't want it to become routine (it probably won't work as well if you overuse it). It works like a charm for my dry spells though...

*Dry Spell Killer: The Actor's Technique*
For anyone experiencing a dry spell or having trouble achieving lucidity for the first time you can try this simple "mind over matter" technique. I use this to help break out of dry spells and I generally suggest it to others who are experiencing dry spells. I think it will also help first timers achieve lucidity. Basically here it is...Upon laying down to sleep you need to alter your state of mind. Basically, act as if you are an expert/experienced lucid dreamer and you know 100% that you will have a lucid dream. Don't only say/think to yourself that you will have a lucid dream, but truly 100% believe that you will achieve your goal easily. The best way to describe this "state of mind alteration" is to compare it to acting. Many actors and actresses "get into character" for their particular roles. They will spend several days (or even longer depending on the actor/actress) acting as if they are a completely different person to better prepare and play their role. Basically, you are trying to "get into the character" of an experienced/expert lucid dreamer. You could even go as far as getting into the character of "The Best Lucid Dreamer Ever." The idea is to fall asleep knowing and expecting yourself to become lucid, because you have done it millions of times before and it is easy for you. If you can do it correctly, and truly convince yourself that you will achieve lucidity, than it will greatly raise your chances of success. During a dry spell, I do this for as many nights as I need to break it. I usually am able to overcome my dry spell the very first night trying. Make sure that if you do not succeed, that you stay "in-character" and tell yourself/convice yourself that last night was a fluke and there is no way you won't become lucid the next night. You would be surprised how well this simple method can work. All it takes is a bit of "acting"  :wink2: !

Note: This isn't a WILD method, but you could try it with WILD if you like (I actually have never paired it with a WILD before). I simply use this as I fall asleep normally. Usually when I succeed, I just randomly become lucid in my dream. Essentially its just a DILD/MILD method.

*Success Stories (taken from this thread):*




> I irregularly had lucid dreams every so often before I joined the forum. I used this technique and it worked for me after a few days.







> I've only had two lucids, but every time I did I changed positions RIGHT before I entered sleep paralysis and began lucid dreaming.







> I tried this again tonight, and I'm happy to report that it actually induced a short lucid dream.







> oh my..
> It .....WORKED!!
> thanks KingYoshi! thank you for this method!







> I got this technique working last night! After turning 2 times, i quickly fell into SP. I actually didnt feel the SP but i suddenly heard loud scratching-banging sounds. So i just sat myself up and did a RC and it worked.
> KingYoshi is the man!







> It worked for me! Had my first Wild with your technique and it was suprisingly easy.







> I got succesfull with more frequent WILDing. 
> Today I had 2 WILDs and one false awakening  This is what I call a combo







> YES HAD MY FIRST ONE!
> Thanks very much Yoshi! I was already giving up on WILDing but you did encourage me!







> I've been astonished about Yoshi's wild tecnique working out the first time I tried. I had my first LD with Dream control and super powers, chained with DEILD.
> *Thank you Yoshi!*







> I used this WILD technique and finally had some success!







> Ey, Guess what? I got my first-ever WILD.







> This is a really great tutorial yoshi. We haven't talked much in the forum but I used this last night and it worked on the first try. 
> Thanks







> Ey yoshi, I had a lucid dream last night through this WILD.







> wow, that actors technique is exactly what I did to get my first lucid.







> Hello. I've tried this out for tree days now, and the first time was successful, the other time was a little successful....







> Hi King Yoshi,
> Thank you for your input and the dry spell killer technique! Killed.







> Thank you KingYoshi! In my many years of trying to WILD and thinking it was just impossible for me or somethin people were lying about I have finally WILDED. Not once but TWICE! 
> THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!







> Oh my god, I DID IT!
> I flipped over to my side after a while and didn't move. I saw a few colors, but nothing much. Then I could feel my wooden floor like I was laying on the ground and some images began to come into view. Then I appeared back in bed, awake. I figured I should do a reality check just incase. It worked! I wanted to stabilize the dream but it ended so quickly I never got the chance to. Even though it was short I still can't believe I WILDed.



*This is an old guide.  The new and improved version is located at* http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...wbtb-more.html

----------


## Slick

Well it's 4 a.m. right now. So I might try this lol. Hope it's a good time.

----------


## Kamilii

I'm gonna try this..everything i have been trying hasn't been working at all and it's really depressing.Wish me luck.

----------


## Harper

I'm really interested in this technique!  Thanks for typing it up. I have a question, though -- how do you tell when 7 - 10 minutes are up?  Do you use a timer or can you just naturally tell how much time has passed?  I have a hard time doing that myself.

----------


## taylor

this is an interesting technique and I will definately try it... I have a question though... are you supposed to keep your eyes open when attemting to WILD?

----------


## hellohihello

What's nice about your flex relaxation is that it works wonders. My dad had brought back a "sound sleep solution" from a hotel and it told me to do that. I didn't feel like moving at all. I've never thought to do this when WILDing though. I'll give it a go whenever I remember.

I have a question though, after I change positions, can I go back to my back if I'm not in my dream yet?

----------


## OminusFlame

Now when you say stand up and do a RC do you mean actuelly stand or something else

----------


## Slick

Yeah, so I tried to do this at 4 a.m. Big mistake. My body was too tired.

*sighs* If only there was a technique for us late night sleepers.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I'm really interested in this technique!  Thanks for typing it up. I have a question, though -- how do you tell when 7 - 10 minutes are up?  Do you use a timer or can you just naturally tell how much time has passed?  I have a hard time doing that myself.



The time doesn't have to be exact. Once you feel you have laid there a while just go ahead and change positions. I usually just lay still until the urge to move becomes strong, then change positions. For me that is around 10mins.

----------


## KingYoshi

> this is an interesting technique and I will definately try it... I have a question though... are you supposed to keep your eyes open when attemting to WILD?



No make sure you keep your eyes closed the entire time.





> What's nice about your flex relaxation is that it works wonders. My dad had brought back a "sound sleep solution" from a hotel and it told me to do that. I didn't feel like moving at all. I've never thought to do this when WILDing though. I'll give it a go whenever I remember.
> 
> I have a question though, after I change positions, can I go back to my back if I'm not in my dream yet?



Sure, you can always go back to your back if you want.





> Now when you say stand up and do a RC do you mean actuelly stand or something else



Yes, but that is once you are already within your lucid. Most of the time (or at least for me) when I WILD, once I'm inside of the actual lucid dream, I'm still laying on my back after the transition.

----------


## hellohihello

Got it : >

My cat wakes me up at 5 am every morning. Then I tried it when it again was light out, but I wasn't tired enough.
--

So what happened was once I got up to put my cat on my bed so it will go to sleep, I stretched a little and lay on my back.  I did the flexer relaxing thing and just sat there, then I felt I should turn over, so I did... then some spinning happened and I was in my dream.

----------


## Elucive

Tried this last night, woke up for like 5 seconds. I tried imagining my room but I fell asleep. I'ma try again I think this could work for me.

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome hellohihello, glad it worked for someone else!!!

----------


## Ladon

> (_Some may ask, "Why would this work?" I believe this works because subconsciously or consciously someone attempting to WILD often becomes frustrated and overcome with doubt when laying still for long periods of time without results. Remember, if you don't believe you can succeed at WILD, then most likely you will not. I think that the mind sees your position change as a fresh start. You don't worry about and focus too much on not moving because in 10mins you know you can move again. Because of this your mind is more relaxed during the 10min intervals and I believe this allows for better success entering SP._)



There's actually another explanation for that, I saw it on a youtube video. Your body sends signals to your mind in order to know if it's still awake, you know... the urge to move. Each time you actually DO move, the 'timer' gets resetted and you have to wait a certain time again, this time the urge will be more intense but shorter. Each time you move after a certain time it happens. The effect is that after moving a bit, it's far easier to enter SP than without having moved (bear in mind that in total it takes more time than not having moved though  :wink2: 
I'll try to find the vid.

----------


## hellohihello

That's the stop drop & roll technique, but that's when the signal is highest.. he is saying don't worry about the signal just roll over... I think

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Sounds interesting, the not-moving technique always annoys me and freaks me out. I'm going to wake to try this tomorrow after a WBTB

----------


## KingYoshi

> There's actually another explanation for that, I saw it on a youtube video. Your body sends signals to your mind in order to know if it's still awake, you know... the urge to move. Each time you actually DO move, the 'timer' gets resetted and you have to wait a certain time again, this time the urge will be more intense but shorter. Each time you move after a certain time it happens. The effect is that after moving a bit, it's far easier to enter SP than without having moved (bear in mind that in total it takes more time than not having moved though 
> I'll try to find the vid.



I understand what you are saying, but I find that using this technique, moving on purpose, gets me lucid 30 minutes faster than not moving at all. Most WILD techniques tell you not to move because it resets your 'timer', but I'm not so sure I believe this theory anymore. Once I change position I usually immediately hit SP. My WILDs have been taking me on average 10-15 minutes to hit SP. When I don't move at all, it takes me 30+ minutes. I think moving on purpose is more effective than laying completely still because, often times, laying still is a struggle. It gets uncomfortable, your always worring about moving, and on top of that your body is sending you signals to move and you have to resist. My technique works because the mind is much more relaxed. Your not worrying about moving and the signals don't get very strong before the position change. I believe the mind is more relaxed and more prepared to WILD. Just my opinion though.

----------


## Eyyoshi

A Yoshi WILD technique eh?  :tongue2: 

I'll try this once I get a good sleeping schedule.

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

I'm gonna give this a go. I havn't found my perfect WILD method. yet.

----------


## Ozzi99

This would actually make more sense seeing as when i normally go to bed i turn about 4 times before i fall asleep. Oh well, only way to find out is to try. Will report if anything works.

----------


## ScoobyDooMoo

Hmm I'm going to try this one! (:

I've been hitting a problem with WILDing though, my body doesn't send me signals to move, it sends me a signal to swallow.  Which I can't resist, and if I do my throat just goes ahead and does it anyway!! WHAT GIVES?!

You reckon if I swallow it will break SP?

----------


## bigj_1992

Ima give this one a try.  I've tried every other WILD technique i cud find and nothing works, this one also seems much easier.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hmm I'm going to try this one! (:
> 
> I've been hitting a problem with WILDing though, my body doesn't send me signals to move, it sends me a signal to swallow.  Which I can't resist, and if I do my throat just goes ahead and does it anyway!! WHAT GIVES?!
> 
> You reckon if I swallow it will break SP?



On your position change feel free to swallow all you want. If you are having a hard time not swallowing while you are lying still, then go ahead and swallow. Just try to not pay attention to it. If you are concentrating too hard on not swallowing then WILD isn't going to work anyway.

----------


## ScoobyDooMoo

Ooo okay (:

I'll remember that.  I don't really concentrate on anything just my breathing and numbers, but when the urge does come, it's hard to ignore  :Sad: 

I'll do what you said and try and swallow when I move position.

Thanks Yoshi!!  ::D:

----------


## Jeff777

Great technique Yoshi. I look forward to testing this approach out myself.  I'll post results soon.   :vicious:

----------


## Ithil

I'll try this one as well.
Just a question though: if you change your position after 7-10 minutes, do you do step 2 once again? Because you didn't mention this. Thanks.  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> I'll try this one as well.
> Just a question though: if you change your position after 7-10 minutes, do you do step 2 once again? Because you didn't mention this. Thanks.



Nah, I don't do step 2 again I just stay as still as possible after the position change.

----------


## Eegabooga

Awesome this looks like the technique for me!  Laying still is just too hard and I already have a hard time falling asleep. I'm going to try this tonight  :smiley:

----------


## inhuman

Hey I tried this past night to use your wild technique and I got close to sleep paralisys I fell asleep tho, I will try again tonight maybe durring the afternoon for a nap

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hey I tried this past night to use your wild technique and I got close to sleep paralisys I fell asleep tho, I will try again tonight maybe durring the afternoon for a nap



I like to use it for naps especially! Remember, the main point IS to fall asleep, but fall asleep consciously. You want yourself to fall asleep, but try to stay aware as you are doing it. Easier said then done, I know. Good Luck to you!

----------


## inhuman

Tanks yoshi do you think it's possible i'm doing a wild just not remembering it

----------


## Dream scientist

I would love to try this, but I can't even frickin' get out of bed! Pisses me off! Perhaps I should drink a ton of water before my bed, so I HAVE to get up. *Evil laugh*

----------


## KingYoshi

> Tanks yoshi do you think it's possible i'm doing a wild just not remembering it



Hmm, it would be hard to forget having a successful WILD. Even if you forgot what happened in it, I would think it near impossible to forget actually having one.

----------


## inhuman

hmm good point LOL but then again I'm not the most aware person at night. Anyway I need to go to bed soon and try your wild methood again.

----------


## xMoonlightx

Ah nice im gonna possibly try it tonight. One question: Can you listen to music (like per-say your ipod) or have the tv on? Or is it like a big no-no?  ::lipssealed::

----------


## inhuman

You can listen to music just don't wrap the headphones arround your head...

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, I have had music playing and a movie on before. As long as you keep it fairly quiet, it shouldn't effect your attempt.

----------


## gugvg

thanks im gonna try this rite now cause im kinda tired anyway

----------


## sheogorath

I will try this. Jeff's seems to work for me, but i get frustrated. I will try this, and if nothing else, the relaxation thing works wonderfully.

----------


## gugvg

hey when you switch sides do you try to keep your arms and legs still or do you completly move them around

----------


## KingYoshi

> hey when you switch sides do you try to keep your arms and legs still or do you completly move them around



I slowly and calmly move my entire body to a different sleep position. Usually to a side position because I like to start out on my back. I move slowly, as if there were someone else in my bed that I didn't want to disturb.

----------


## gugvg

o ok thanks

----------


## Dream scientist

I wanted to try this last night, but forgot the tech after "relaxation".  ::embarrassed::

----------


## martango

Hmm... By Flexing do you mean tensing the muscles and then relaxing?
 ::D: 

I've never properly lucid dreamed before  :Sad:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hmm... By Flexing do you mean tensing the muscles and then relaxing?
> 
> 
> I've never properly lucid dreamed before



Precisely. Don't worry about not having a proper lucid yet. It takes a bit of practice to get used to. Just keep at it and your work will pay off!

----------


## Loaf

I am very excited about this method. I also seem to become lucid after moving to my side once or twice. I am definitely going to give this a go and will report back tomorrow on my experiences. I particularly like your suggestion as it allows the freedom to move a little. I sat for over an hour without moving last night and despite not acheiving lucidty I didn't get to sleep until the morning.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I am very excited about this method. I also seem to become lucid after moving to my side once or twice. I am definitely going to give this a go and will report back tomorrow on my experiences. I particularly like your suggestion as it allows the freedom to move a little. I sat for over an hour without moving last night and despite not acheiving lucidty I didn't get to sleep until the morning.



Yeah, this method gets me into SP very quickly. I get into SP after only 10-15 minutes. Whenever I don't move at all, it usually takes about 20-25 minutes. Which isn't a huge difference, but at least you aren't worrying/focusing too much on the movement aspect.

----------


## Loaf

So I tried it last night.
There wasn't anything on television so I decided to go to bed. I turned my lamp on and picked up a book that I stopped reading last year. As suggested, I decided to read a chapter. The glow of my halogen lamp alone was making me feel calm. Better yet it was the first time I read a book in months.  ::lol:: 
I got through a chapter and switched off the light. The room was very dark (just about pitch black) so I clambered to my bed and got comfy. I did the flexing you suggested and it made me feel very relaxed. I was already feeling tired prior to reading. 
I closed my eyes. I focused on my breathing because if I think about closing my eyes it becomes uncomfortable. 10 minutes after and I repositioned on my side. I casually thought about things as they passed through my mind. I imagined the beach, and being on this forum (he he) and also hitting golf balls in a department store. After about 20 minutes I decided to move back. I was still awake. About 10 minutes after that I felt heavy and numb. I could see little whiteish shapes like the nougat in a Toblerone chocolate bar. They would flash and dissappear. I also saw the outline of this retarded guy on my bus. It looked like someone had traced his face with a marker. Shortly after I saw a rectangle shape in my left eye (at the bottom) which started flashing for about 3 seconds. It was like a piece of foil in the sunlight being rotated really fast. I also had this strange experience where I could see what looked like a floor, but it was very blurry. While seeing this floor, it felt like my eyes were open but I found they were closed - the experience felt similar to that of being lucid in a dream, but it was short lived. I examined the shape for a moment before it faded away.

Nothing else happened after this. I started to overheat and at this point was very tired so I got comfy again and fell asleep.
I am going to try your method again tonight. Seems like I progressed slightly and I think it might just take a little bit of repetition to get it working right. Its not like I'll be busy at 11PM anyway.  ::D: 

 For the sake of anyone else interested in seeing if this method works, I will update my experiences tomorrow.

----------


## Loaf

I tried the same thing again last night. Thoughts passed through my head mostly about GTA III but then I got tired and forgot about LD. I quickly realized this and turned to my side. I turned about three times before I feel asleep, however I wasn't lucid in my dream. I did manage to have several dreams though (one that started immidiately) with oppurtunity twice to have a DEILD and a few times with DILD. 
I think I am getting closer.

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Good technique. Almost got to SP with it, but the damn phone woke my up. Like, right at the exact second I was about to enter SP.  :Mad:  

What is the best time of day to use this though? 
During a nap?
Before going to bed?
After a WBTB?

----------


## KingYoshi

WBTB, and naps are both very good times. I have WILDed using this technique before sleep once, but it took me along the lines of two hours to do it. For a WBTB, I suggest trying this after about 5 or 6 hours of sleep. For a nap, I suggest napping 1-5 hours after waking in the morning. My personal favorite time to WILD is during naps, but WBTB works well too. Good Luck to you!1

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Ok, Thanks. Should be able to have a nice nap tomorrow. I'll post my results as soon as anything interesting happens.

Results: Damn Phone screwed my up again.  :Mad:

----------


## Loaf

I used this tutorial along with reverse blinking and after doing a WBTB at 6:45AM I had an great lucid dream. Its in my dream journal for anyone intersted. I managed to accomplish 2 of my goals.

Thanks for the guide!

----------


## Conzo

I tried this and the furthest I got was my body felt numb and slightly tingley. Couldn't really get past that state then I eventually just fell asleep normally. Its hard for me to let my thoughts wander because my mind naturally thinks about one thing at a time and I end up falling asleep, so I need to force myself to think about other things... any advice?

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, if you have a difficult time allowing your mind to wonder, you can always substitute a different style here and alter this method. You could replace the "let your mind wonder" with "breath counting" or something else. Take slow deep breaths and think the following, "(breath)...1, I'm dreaming...(breath)...2, I'm dreaming...(breath)...3, I'm dreaming... and so on. You can also throw a mantra in here if you wish. Just remember, WILDing isn't an exact science. Any method can be altered to your preferences. Don't be afraid to throw in any alterations that you feel may help. "Different strokes for different folks!"  :tongue2:  Good Luck to you all!

----------


## Loaf

> Yeah, if you have a difficult time allowing your mind to wonder, you can always substitute a different style here and alter this method. You could replace the "let your mind wonder" with "breath counting" or something else. Take slow deep breaths and think the following, "(breath)...1, I'm dreaming...(breath)...2, I'm dreaming...(breath)...3, I'm dreaming... and so on. You can also throw a mantra in here if you wish. Just remember, WILDing isn't an exact science. Any method can be altered to your preferences. Don't be afraid to throw in any alterations that you feel may help. "Different strokes for different folks!"  Good Luck to you all!



Exactly what worked for me earlier along with reverse blinking (as I've said). Except I said "I am lucid" and it worked. I wasn't completely lucid, but I was lucid enough to question reality and check my watch.

----------


## Xedan

gonna try this for a nap now, and based on analyzing my very close fail yesterday I know it will work this time  ::biggrin::

----------


## Toastypleez

lol I think i'm gonna try this tonight. I'm so desperate for a lucid.

----------


## Zezarict

I've tried this a lot but no matter what it seems impossible for me to even get to SP even though I'm relaxed and doing that

----------


## Xedan

any ideas for figuring out when it's been 7-10 minutes?

----------


## Zezarict

It doesn't need to be exact so just take a guess

----------


## Xedan

yea but normally my guesses are way too little or WAY too much.

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Just move when your feeling the urge to move, if its too long or too short, it shouldn't make to huge of a difference.

----------


## Xedan

it probably does when the difference is 5 minutes too early or 20 minutes too late, which are the usual cases. But whatever, I'll just go about guessing again.

----------


## Lucidness

This is genius, but i have one question. When you do this method, do you have to wake up at about 4am, so wbtb method before trying this? Or can you do it when you normally go to sleep? like 10am or something.

----------


## Xedan

Well it's always better to do a Wbtb, otherwise you aren't going into REM, or at best are going into a very short REM cycle

----------


## PassedReality

is this just for people who know how to lucid dream, i'm a beginner never had one before, is there much chance of this happening first time?

----------


## Loaf

> is this just for people who know how to lucid dream, i'm a beginner never had one before, is there much chance of this happening first time?



I irregularly had lucid dreams every so often before I joined the forum. I used this technique and it worked for me after a few days. I then customized it to work for me and it does wonders. I recommend reverse blinking for newbies.

----------


## PassedReality

Reverse Blinking? :/  soz if I seem thick lol I'm really new to this  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

My bad, I'll send you a PM.

----------


## KingYoshi

> any ideas for figuring out when it's been 7-10 minutes?



The minutes are just an estimated time. I suggest laying there for a while and once you get a strong urge to move, then perform the position change. I have changed position anywhere from 2-20 minutes and had success. I'm sure you could wait much longer if you wanted to. Make sure you don't worry/focus on the "time" to change too much or you will fail. 






> This is genius, but i have one question. When you do this method, do you have to wake up at about 4am, so wbtb method before trying this? Or can you do it when you normally go to sleep? like 10am or something.



Like any other WILD technique, it will work as you first fall asleep, but it may take a long time to achieve success. Plus, your REM cycle is much shorter toward the beginning of sleep than after several hours of sleep. I suggest using this method during the day (naps) or with WBTB for best results. 





> is this just for people who know how to lucid dream, i'm a beginner never had one before, is there much chance of this happening first time?



It is very possible for this method to work your first time, but like any other WILD technique, practice and experience helps alot. This method is for anyone (experts and beginners alike), but don't get discouraged if you don't have early success, especially if your a beginner.

Well, good luck to you all!

----------


## PassedReality

Thanks Yoshi, I have a good feeling about your technique  :smiley:  but I can only try it at night  :Sad:  would it work at night instead of waking up and going back to bed?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Thanks Yoshi, I have a good feeling about your technique  but I can only try it at night  would it work at night instead of waking up and going back to bed?



It is best if used with WBTB or during day time naps, but it can work before sleep. If you find that it isn't working well for you before sleep, you can try getting inadequate sleep the night before (a few hours less sleep then you normally get). This can cause REM rebound which can increase your chances with WILDing before sleep. Good Luck to you!

----------


## Xedan

Ima try this tonight and update you tomorrow if it works. Here's hoping  ::biggrin::

----------


## XeL

Will try tonight.

----------


## Xedan

sorry, I attempted to do this, and even woke up at 3:30 but I was so drowsy I didn't even know why I was up.

----------


## Loaf

No worries, I've done that a million times. Often I'll wake up around 3 in the morning, prepare to do it, then forget and fall asleep because I am too tired.  ::D:

----------


## Xedan

yea, it almost surprises me that it doesn't happen more often.

----------


## topten35

I remember doing this about a month or so ago and this actually worked for a while.  I did exactly as you said except i didn't do the eye thing.  But i squeezed my body parts after relaxing and i didn't even want to move, i had a few urges to scratch my itching but i didn't even want to move.  I'm going to try this again tonight to see if i enter a dream and become lucid, i fell asleep but i don't remember dreaming.  This is a good technique.

----------


## hardc0re

This is how I had my first lucid.
Before even reading this "guide."

That night I had given up, and turned over.
I immediatly went into SP

I've tried to LD since then but I always just fell asleep on my back.
So last night, I "gave up" again and turned over, and immediatly went into SP.
This technique definetly works for me. (:

I shall try this again tonight.

----------


## Dream420

Very nice tech! I have a friend who will like this

----------


## KingYoshi

> This is how I had my first lucid.
> Before even reading this "guide."
> 
> That night I had given up, and turned over.
> I immediatly went into SP
> 
> I've tried to LD since then but I always just fell asleep on my back.
> So last night, I "gave up" again and turned over, and immediatly went into SP.
> This technique definetly works for me. (:
> ...



Awesome! It seems to be one of those techniques that works wonders for some people and not at all for others. Just remember everyone, if it doesn't work for you, don't get discouraged and don't be afraid to experiment. Adding your own personal alterations/etc. to the many techniques here on Dreamviews may help you "strike gold." Glad it is working for some of you  ::D: !!!

----------


## Xedan

well I'll try once again tonight as last night's lucid may have broken the dry spell many months long. If I fail though I think I'll try getting more experience through MILD/DILD before I try WILDing again.

----------


## MementoMori

Ri,
Great technique, i use something like this but i basically flex every boy part at once. Nice detailed discription though

----------


## DpsBob

This is hilarious...

I've only had two lucids, but every time I did I changed positions RIGHT before I entered sleep paralysis and began lucid dreaming.

I never made the connection 'til I read this  ::D: 

Can't wait to try it out tonight!

----------


## Lahzo

I'm pretty sure that I went into SP for the first time using this technique.. until somebody knocked on my door and fully woke me up. I was hearing guttural noises and a tapping on wood kind of sound.. I'm not completely sure if that was SP.

----------


## Loaf

I only realize I've had SP after I get it. I hear people talk to me sometimes during SP, but I only realize I was in SP after they stop talking. Funny.

----------


## Onforty

Imma try this tonight, sounds great.. would be my first real WILD tho, it sounds really fucking easy to read your favourite book then flex all body parts, then proceeding to roll over every 10'th minute untill your in sleep paralysis.

----------


## Tobi Uchiha

It took me a while to realize what you meant by "SP"
I get it now though; 'Sleep Paralysis'
I am going to go try this. I've never experienced sleep paralysis, so I'm thinking I will tell my body to sleep differently this time.
I may not be able to go lucid, but I have an amazing skill in communicating with my body.
Such as knowing exactly how much food it needs for what task... things to that effect.

Hopefully this will work to my benefit.

----------


## Donran

For relaxation i generally try to listen to music, it almost always works. I'll try this method today and see what i can get out of it. If i just hit SP i'll be happy all over already  ::banana::

----------


## Mariano

ok, I'm sure this method is going to work
why?
generally, when I try to WILD, I don't even move a little, then I'm like 1 hour awake with nothing happening, so, what I do is to roll over...and always fall asleep(and I'm sure that here is when the SP happen)
So, I'm going to try it, I'm sure it will work.
I calculated that 9 minutes = 100 slow(not extremely slow) but calm breaths.
thanks Yoshi!

bye!

----------


## Tobi Uchiha

> ok, I'm sure this method is going to work
> why?
> generally, when I try to WILD, I don't even move a little, then I'm like 1 hour awake with nothing happening, so, what I do is to roll over...and always fall asleep(and I'm sure that here is when the SP happen)
> So, I'm going to try it, I'm sure it will work.
> I calculated that 9 minutes = 100 slow(not extremely slow) but calm breaths.
> thanks Yoshi!
> 
> bye!



Thank you for the rough estimate; last night I found myself thinking too much on how much time has passed.

I am fairly good at rhythmic breathing and breathing techniques, so I should be able to count breaths without truly concentrating.

Once again; thank you!

----------


## Lahzo

So I plan on using this technique tonight, along with reverse blinking. Any other tips for getting that LD? I've never had one before and was hoping to score on before the new year. Thanks. =)

----------


## Mariano

Tried, but too tired and fell asleep, anyways, I changed position 3 times but didn't reach anything, I wonder why...
KingYoshi, have you ever used this in a Nap?

----------


## jammerro

Used this technique last night and i reached SP after turning one time. However i didnt experience HI or anything like that. Gonna try again tonight though.

----------


## dream wolf

I have tried this technique. It didnt work for me  :Sad:  Every time i try my eyes twitch or somthing stupid like that happens. Any suggestions on how to help that? Then maybe this would work for me.

----------


## Loaf

> I have tried this technique. It didnt work for me  Every time i try my eyes twitch or somthing stupid like that happens. Any suggestions on how to help that? Then maybe this would work for me.



I had this problem where I would keep opening my eyes, just a crack. I got over it by concentrating on breathing and not what my eyes were doing. Maybe you could try that?

----------


## dream wolf

Yeah. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Howard

Tried this morning, but just as i started getting SP My mom walked in telling me to wake up ._.
I'll try it again tonight though.

----------


## Loaf

> Tried this morning, but just as i started getting SP My mom walked in telling me to wake up ._.
> I'll try it again tonight though.



I'm so glad my mum isn't that much of a bitch.
Of course everyone trusts me to get up. I can sleep in late if I want (of course I wouldn't want to stay in bed past 10AM, thats just a waste of the day). I couldn't sleep in much longer than 8AM anyway, because my sisters would wake me up with their screeching. 
I'm just given an alarm clock and left to manage my time on my own, like anyone should be able to.

----------


## Howard

Yeah, I usually do that myself, but for some reason I had forgotten to set my alarm.
Anyway, I tried this again tonight, and I'm happy to report that it actually induced a small lucid dream. When i woke up, i remembered a dream about being in some sort of forest. I Tried the technique out, Turned around once, and suddenly I found myself in the same forest I had been in in the earlier dream. It didn't last long though, but i'll definately be trying this more.

----------


## Mariano

oh my..
It .....WORKED!!
thanks KingYoshi! thank you for this method! it worked to some extent, I will tell you what happened:

awakened at 7.00 AM, I woke up, went to the bathroom, and came back to the bed.
Waited minutes until I was awaken enough to not fall asleep trying, and started counting facing upwards.Counted to 37...but...
I was full of itches, so I stopped counting, I sat, and waited a minute until I was ready again. Then, started counting facing upwards..
reached 100, and changed my position to facing to the right...counted to 27...I was a bit umcomfortable, I changed my position again facing upwards...until I reached 100(I have to say that I even scratched, yawn, and even swallow without problems, without moving a lot of course, just relaxed)...changed my position again facing to my left...at this point, I just stopped counting because I was bit tired...my mind was about to start to wander..until something happened...
I started to hear some weird sound, like the sound of silence(It's my personal sign of WILD)(when you are in a place without sounds, and you can feel the tinitus, and another sound, this other sound is like when you cover your ears...) but more intensified, I felt this sound all over my body, and also didn't feel the sheet of my bed, nor hot or cold.
I knew that something was happening, I knew that I was entering to SP or LD directly...
but, I was afraid! afraid of the unkown, afraid of this new experience, because for the first time, I was experiencing it with all of my awareness..so I moved, and it stopped.
Calculating, I found that the experienced happened in like 316(Counted to this number) that is like 25 minutes...and it's extremely good!
I'm not sad about not having a LD...because at least, this fear I felt is going to dissapear with more experiences..come on...this was the first time eh? ok...thank you KingYoshi!
I would like to say these good points about this experience:
-I moved, not a lot, but I moved in the process
-It's important to journal our WILD tries, because a WILD is very personal, different for everyone, and there is not a tutorial for everyone.
-It happened in only 25 minutes, compared to not moving at all in 1,2 hours!!

ok, that's all!!!!!!!!
going to try again tonight...gosh! I'm so happy, now I feel like WILD is easy, and I will start to accomplish it easily!

----------


## Emkinator

Thanks, this method is realy good!
As for the position changing i think it works because of hypnotic fractuation(not sure on the spelling), which means that if you enter a trance then exit it then enter a trance again, the next trance will be deeper then the last.

----------


## MrMod

Thank you, I remebered a dream the next morning after trying this. I rarely remember dreams, one every 3 months. When doing a RC do i get out of my bed and stand up? or do you mean something differnt?

----------


## KingYoshi

Glad it seems to be working for some of you guys!





> Thank you, I remebered a dream the next morning after trying this. I rarely remember dreams, one every 3 months. When doing a RC do i get out of my bed and stand up? or do you mean something differnt?



Once you have transitioned into the dream state (or if you think you have transitioned) go ahead and perform a RC to check. If you can't move, you more than likely haven't completed the transition.

----------


## incondite

Hi!

I looked through this thread and had a weird experience I wanted to share, so I had to register  :smiley: .

I remember having lucid dreams as a kid, but I haven't tried getting one before now. I'm now 17 and thought I should try to attain lucidity in a dream. I've not tried any of the other techniques on this forum, and I thought what the heck, lets try. So I tried this a few minutes ago. I layed down in my bed.

(Had been at work all day, and had spent a couple of hours relaxing, browsing forums, so I felt that my head was pretty relaxed).

I flexed my muscles, and relaxed. After it had maybe gone like 5-7 minutes I thought i heared like this pretty low sound, and thought, "what is that". But before I got to think more about it, I felt really heavy, it felt a bit harder to breathe, but that wasn't really a problem, and I got really clam (warm). And all of that happend in very few seconds. Then my eyes started flicking side to side like this: 

(-> ->)(<-<-), or like this: (-> <-)(<-->). Again and again, all the time. And they went like this really fast, so that it felt like they were almost shaking shaking.

Then after laying like this for maybe 20 seconds (Didn't really count, but it wasn't for very long), I managed to swallow (not very clever, was it?), and the feeling started to fade, and then it bursted back up again. I then swallowed again, and as the feeling faded again, I sat up in my bed, and opened my eyes.

I had never been like this before, so I didn't really know what to feel, but it felt a bit frightning, but at the same time i felt relaxed, despite it felt like I bathed in sweat  :tongue2:  (Funny thing, I don't feel sweaty now. Was it just in my head?).

So...
Does this describe what the SP should have been like. Really hope so, because it would have been fun to experience a lucid dream again, after all these years.

----------


## jessie1203

> I'm gonna give this a go. I havn't found my perfect WILD method. yet.



same here!...
hey I was just lookin around youtube and foun this vid... thought it was interesting... Imma try this one too! along with the yoshi thing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-9hE...5F7064&index=2

Oh and BTW... this one is about OOBE's... but don't start arguing about it!! just take out the technique to get into sleep paralysis...

----------


## KingYoshi

incondite - Yeah that definately sounds like SP. Congrats on your progress, now all you have to work on is transitioning to the dream state.

----------


## Loaf

SP has gone from being really uncomfortable to being really nice.

----------


## prlibo

Hey sorry im new but what is SP? This technique you speak of really interests me. What are the hallutionations you were typing about? Sorry about the questions  ::lol::

----------


## jessie1203

> Hey sorry im new but what is SP? This technique you speak of really interests me. What are the hallutionations you were typing about? Sorry about the questions



SP means Sleep Paralysis... you start getting used to all the short terms!! they do that here A LOT!! lol, I used to be like you... just go to the tutorial and check out the terminologies... 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=71202

Its all right there... good luck!

----------


## Loaf

Also try here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=2954

A quick list of more common abbreviations.

----------


## jammerro

I got this technique working last night! After turning 2 times, i quickly fell into SP. I actually didnt feel the SP but i suddenly heard loud scratching-banging sounds. So i just sat myself up and did a RC and it worked.

KingYoshi is the man!

----------


## yonjuushichi

I use a bit different technique when it comes to enter the SP. 

Firstly, when I'm fully relaxed (after waking in the middle of the night) i just lay in bed still. No movement at all. When the time comes that I want to move, to change my position, I simply "try" moving my whole body, as if I was swallowed up by quicksand, or buried under lots of stone/ covered by stones/ petrified. You know what I mean: *"I cannot move, but I want to move"*
I do this for several seconds. Sometimes I repeat it. 

Then my body gets really heavy (tingling co-occurs), i feel like a press came down on my body.....and that's simply it. SP  :smiley: 
More over, when I shift my attention to a certain part of my body e.g. legs, they twitch.

It works for me just fine. I found it out several nights ago.  :boogie:

----------


## deathxel

ive been trying this technique but failing. but i have never WILDed before and i wish to succeed with this technique. KingYoshi u mentioned using reverse blinking combined with this technique, but when would u use the reverse blinking? you relax, do the flex freeze, then reverse blink and change position when uncomfortable and keep doing both of those until reaching SP? And what do you have on your mind? You count? Random thoughts? Tell yourself when i reach 100 i will enter a lucid dream? I would really appreciate the help. Thanks.

----------


## KingYoshi

> ive been trying this technique but failing. but i have never WILDed before and i wish to succeed with this technique. KingYoshi u mentioned using reverse blinking combined with this technique, but when would u use the reverse blinking? you relax, do the flex freeze, then reverse blink and change position when uncomfortable and keep doing both of those until reaching SP? And what do you have on your mind? You count? Random thoughts? Tell yourself when i reach 100 i will enter a lucid dream? I would really appreciate the help. Thanks.



I occasionally use reverse blinking after the flex freeze. It just adds a bit of extra relaxation when I'm less tired then normal. I let my mind wonder and just allow thoughts to pass in and out of mind. This allows me to enter SP much quicker than counting/etc, but it can also make it easier to fall asleep unaware. Just make sure you keep in mind what you are trying to do (perform a WILD). Good luck and I hope this works out for you.

----------


## deathxel

thanks for the tip. ive been trying but continuously failing. either i cant fall asleep at all and get damn pissed off for being awake for 3 hours without rest in the middle of my rest or i just fall asleep in the attempt. i will keep trying and i hope to get better results. i think ive had 2 false LDs, but maybe they were real LDs but i slept too long afterwards and cant remember well enough. Anyway wish me luck il keep trying.

----------


## KingYoshi

Good luck in your future attempts and remember, the whole idea with the WILD process IS to fall asleep. Basically, you are just falling asleep while conscious. Make sure you don't keep yourself awake, thus preventing a successful attempt. Allow yourself to fall asleep, just try and witness this process (stay aware). Good luck to everyone.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I'm going to try this sometime soon, and hopefully will get the hang of it. I've heard WILDing is very difficult, so I'm going to go into this with a positive attitude, and read up on it a bit more before trying it out. I'll use your method, since it sounds very relaxing and doable.

----------


## Emkinator

It worked for me! Had my first Wild with your technique and it was suprisingly easy.
I didn't see any HI, i just basicly laid there and after a while a strange feeling came over me, i felt sort of an energy pulsing trough me and then i flew head-first in a dream.

----------


## KingYoshi

> It worked for me! Had my first Wild with your technique and it was suprisingly easy.
> I didn't see any HI, i just basicly laid there and after a while a strange feeling came over me, i felt sort of an energy pulsing trough me and then i flew head-first in a dream.



Awesome! Glad the technique was able to work for you.

----------


## Woozie

Before trying this technique my problem used to be that it would take me too _long_ to reach SP. But using this, I fall asleep before I know what hit me  ::D:  I guess that's a step in the right direction. Gonna keep trying with this. Thanks alot for sharing this KingYoshi =) 

How do you guys know when to "move into" the dream? I always lie still and wait for that first "rush" of SP to fade away, and try an RC a few minutes afterwards. Always turns out that i'm awake.

----------


## kingofhypocrites

> I used this tutorial along with reverse blinking and after doing a WBTB at 6:45AM I had an great lucid dream. Its in my dream journal for anyone intersted. I managed to accomplish 2 of my goals.
> 
> Thanks for the guide!



Can you explain how you combined the reverse blinking with this technique? I'm still working on my first WILD and thought it might be helpful to me when I go to try this technique.

----------


## KingYoshi

If you want to combine this technique with Reverse Blinking, you would perform this between steps 2 and steps 3. I'm going to add a step 2.5 into the description for reverse blinking.

----------


## MattS93

Going to try this tonight!

Ive tried the "lay still thing" and gone 45 minutes without ANYTHING happening, so the rolling to a new position idea sounds great.

----------


## yonjuushichi

> Going to try this tonight!
> 
> Ive tried the "lay still thing" and gone 45 minutes without ANYTHING happening, so the rolling to a new position idea sounds great.



Sometimes I do roll, while attempting WILD, just to vary my methods  :smiley:  
The thing is I enter SP in 9 out of 10 attempts, but I have problems with the transition into dream while keeping consciousness. 
Do you guys have any tips on how to maintain awareness? How not to focus too much, or too less, cause I have problems with it.

PS. A bit of comfort:
Last night, when I had SP, one of my favourite songs popped out of nowhere  :smiley:  It has happened to me three times already. This time it was Cindy Louper- Good Enough  :tongue2:  It's awesome to hear the music you like

----------


## KingYoshi

> The thing is I enter SP in 9 out of 10 attempts, but I have problems with the transition into dream while keeping consciousness. 
> Do you guys have any tips on how to maintain awareness? How not to focus too much, or too less, cause I have problems with it.



Well, that is arguably the most difficult part of the WILD process. What I try to do is play into my HH. If I get alot of auditory hallucinations, then I lay still and just listen to them as if I am listening to music. When you listen to music, you usually don't think about the previous words that were said, you just listen to the words as they come and go. It is alot like that. If you hear a loud scream or something similar in SP and you start thinking about/focusing on that scream then you can more easily be kicked out of SP. Just let the noises come and go. Listen to them, but don't think on any particular sound. It is the same way with visuals. Just watch them as if you were casually watching a t.v. program that you don't particularly care for. Don't get involved with the HI, just let it show itself, observe it, then let it pass out of your mind. Try to implement this passive observation technique with the other types of hallucinations as well. Hope this helped a bit. Good Luck to you!

----------


## yonjuushichi

> Listen to them, but don't think on any particular sound. It is the same way with visuals. Just watch them as if you were casually watching a t.v. program that you don't particularly care for. Don't get involved with the HI, just let it show itself, observe it, then let it pass out of your mind.



Not getting involved into the imagery may be hard for me, since I'm a visualizer. Anyway, I'm going to give it a try. Moreover, the part: 



> .... as if you were casually watching a t.v. program that you don't particularly care for.



 sounds manageable  :smiley:  Thanks a lot Yoshi for the advice.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Well, that is arguably the most difficult part of the WILD process. What I try to do is play into my HH. If I get alot of auditory hallucinations, then I lay still and just listen to them as if I am listening to music. When you listen to music, you usually don't think about the previous words that were said, you just listen to the words as they come and go. It is alot like that. If you hear a loud scream or something similar in SP and you start thinking about/focusing on that scream then you can more easily be kicked out of SP. Just let the noises come and go. Listen to them, but don't think on any particular sound. It is the same way with visuals. Just watch them as if you were casually watching a t.v. program that you don't particularly care for. Don't get involved with the HI, just let it show itself, observe it, then let it pass out of your mind. Try to implement this passive observation technique with the other types of hallucinations as well. Hope this helped a bit. Good Luck to you!



Wow, this slightly changes the way I'm looking at things. I was under the impression that if I looked at one specific point too long it would be a problem, and therefore would divert my eyes just after seeing something, which I think has been a hindrance during my attempts. So I shouldn't just be hecticly shooting my eyes around and away from things after seeing them, I should just watch them go by, but no dwell on them after they've left. Makes much more sense!

@yonjuushichi: Well, I'm a visualizer as well! I guess we could compare experiences and results?  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, don't avoid the HI, that can definately cause some problems with the transition. It takes way more effort to avoid HI rather than passively observing it. Its ok if you enjoy watching HI, that is fine. Just don't analyze and break down your images. Don't try to figure out everything that is going on, just let the craziness come and go. Basically, just do nothing and allow the HI to do whatever it wants.. Just relax, chill out, and allow the WILD to transition on its own. Its so much easier when you let the process do the work for you.

----------


## yonjuushichi

> Basically, just do nothing and allow the HI to do whatever it wants.. Just relax, chill out, and allow the WILD to transition on its own. Its so much easier when you let the process do the work for you.



Yoshi, I took your previous advice and tried to incorporate it in my WILD.
This is what I achieved today at night/early in the morning:

I got into SP around 4:30 a.m. I tried to maintain the awareness, by staying passive and watch the things I see, but alas I went dreaming without even noticing it. I woke up at 6ish, realized that I failed in my attempt to WILD, so I set myself to definitely stay lucid. Once again I got SP, I totally let the things do their own, and as a result I did have lucid dream, but I think it was after quite a while. 
At first I dreamt about being at railway station, wandering amongst the passers by, waiting for my train. It didn't arrive so I got pissed. I remember falling down on my back off the platform, I found myself lying on the tracks. Then, I started to move like a train, I mean I slided on the tracks silently. I saw the things pass by fast. Then I realized there's something wrong, i thought this must be a dream. That's how I attained lucidity. Then I just got up from the tracks,....and I woke up.  So I think it was a DILD, not a WILD. 
What do you think guys?

I've got this question. How does WILD works in reality? Is it more like:

A) You get SP
B) You watch HI 
C) Transition occurs, while you are aware of it and you see that you are in a dream already

or

A) You get SP
B) You watch HI
C) Transition occurs, you lose lucidity for a brief moment.
D) You recognize the dream state immediately after that

Thanks in advance

----------


## Clyde Machine

In response to your first question there, my understanding of a WILD is that you go from conscious to lucid without any lapse there - making your experience a DILD, as far as I can see.

----------


## KingYoshi

Clyde is correct. During a successful WILD you transition from the waking state to the dream state without losing consciousness. If you lose consciousness and then become lucid later, it is simply a DILD/MILD. I think you are being too passive now. Remember, you need to pay attention to the HH enough to stay conscious. Just don't focus too much on any one particular bit of HH. Let it all wash over you and then let it be gone. It may seem difficult to get that perfect transition at first, but all it takes is a few successes to get the hang of it. All it takes is experience. If I get into SP, my transition success is in the high 90's (%-wise). It isn't difficult once you get the hang of it. Just make sure you aren't trying too hard. Just relax, stay confident, and stay aware! Good Luck!

----------


## MattS93

tried your technique the past two nights.

night 1: fell asleep before SP

night 2: got mild SP (could still move if I tried) and then hallucinations, but fell asleep..

going to try again though!

----------


## KingYoshi

Just thought I would throw a little reminder for everyone out there trying to achieve a successful WILD.....Remember, you are suppose to fall asleep. That is the whole idea. If you don't allow your body to fall asleep you aren't going to be able to complete the transition. The whole point of WILDing is to allow yourself to fall asleep while remaining aware/conscious of what is going on. Good Luck to everyone!

----------


## yonjuushichi

Ok guys, I think now it's crystal clear to me  :smiley:  


In other words, falling asleep means getting SP (your body is asleep) while you stay aware of it (conscious mind). 




> Remember, you are suppose to fall asleep. That is the whole idea. If you don't allow your body to fall asleep you aren't going to be able to complete the transition. The whole point of WILDing is to allow yourself to fall asleep while remaining aware/conscious of what is going on. Good Luck to everyone!



Thanks a lot. I can't help but notice that I'm even more eager to go to sleep than yesterday  ::D:  I appreciate your help guys!

----------


## Clyde Machine

I've gotta keep on my WILDing attempts. College has been keeping me from attempting it this and last week, but Thursday and Friday should allow me ample time to make proper attempts. Hopefully I'll have some success soon and will be able to give a little amateur-experience advice on things here and there.

----------


## djv

> Ok guys, I think now it's crystal clear to me  
> 
> 
> In other words, falling asleep means getting SP (your body is asleep) while you stay aware of it (conscious mind). 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. I can't help but notice that I'm even more eager to go to sleep than yesterday  I appreciate your help guys!



Been a few years since I've been on this site. Lately I've been trying to have more LD's. I often just realize I'm dreaming, but I also am pretty successful with WILD's. I don't bother getting up out of bed - I just take the opportunity when I wake in the middle of the night to try WILD as I go back to sleep.  

Yes, you need to remain conscious or it's not a WILD.  Here is a post from me a few years back that describes how I deal with HI...





> My tip, like some others have suggested, is to not try to concentrate too hard on the HI. For me, I use the HI to lull me towards sleep. If you focus too hard on the HI then they'll put you to sleep (that's their job anyway). 
> 
> I use HI in the beginning for the reason above, but when I feel like I'm losing consiousness I try not to focus on them so much and maintain conciousness by telling myself to relax or repeating things in my head like "I'm about to enter a dream." Then I try to concentrate more on how my body feels than on what I see. 
> 
> At this point I get some clues before vibrations and SP kick in - my mouth suddenly feeling like it has turned to a frown and/ or my whole body feeling like the muscles instantly changed in some way (paralyzed, but not quite). It's hard to describe, but it usually feels like my body has sunk an inch or two into the bed. After this the vibrations usually kick in.
> 
> When I feel vibrations and then my body is paralyzed I either get up or sink into my bed (figuratively in both cases, of course) and voila, I'm in an LD. 
> 
> For me it was a gradual progression to this point. It was maybe 3 weeks from first WILD attempt to successful, but each night (or after every few nights) I got a bit farther in the process.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Everything up until the vibrations you described I've experienced quite frequently. I haven't gotten all the way to the vibrations and still held consciousness.

----------


## djv

> Everything up until the vibrations you described I've experienced quite frequently. I haven't gotten all the way to the vibrations and still held consciousness.



It helps me to keep repeating "relax, you're about to enter a dream."  This is especially true when someone is outside my room telling me they're going to kill me.  

Actually when I start getting the auditory hallucinations I know I'm going to be successful.  The only times I "fail" are when I hear something that I feel I have to react to - for example glass breaking.  I can't ignore someone potentially breaking into my house just to have an LD, so I force myself awake to check it out.  Hate when that happens.

----------


## Tykk

I've been trying your techniques the past several nights as well as a few other techniques depending on what I remember to do when I wake up.

At first I wasn't getting any results, but now I believe I have experienced several False Awakenings. Several times this morning when I would wake up I would try to WILD and as I was laying there I would drift back to sleep dreaming of exactly what I had been trying to visualize for my dream. Once I was actually in it though, I would lose consciousness and would not obtain Lucidity. 

I actually remember like 6-7 of the dreams I had last night, I've written all the main points down in my DJ so I can try to write them all out later. I'm definitely getting a lot better at my dream recall,so I am hoping that I will be able to finally obtain Lucidity some time this week.

I believe it was you Yoshi that stated on another thread about writing RC on the back of one of your hands and every time you notice it,do a reality check. I am going to start doing that today to help get into the habit of performing RCs regulary.

Havin to head off to work now, but I'll be trying again this evening.

Talk to everyone later!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I was wondering, how long do most of you do the reverse blinking step?  I know that it will vary from person to person, but i'm still curious.  I've tried it before, but i've never done it for long enough to get a real result.  So how long to you people do reverse blinking?

As a side note, i think this way of WILDing will boost my success rate for the 90 WILD project.  Thinking back on the few WILD's i've had, i never just layed down and not moved.  Everytime that i've had a WILD, i had to roll over before the sp kicked in.  Any of the times that i refused to move; i would lay there for too long and eventually give up or fall asleep.  I didn't realize how important changing positions was until having read this guide.

----------


## djv

> I was wondering, how long do most of you do the reverse blinking step? I know that it will vary from person to person, but i'm still curious. I've tried it before, but i've never done it for long enough to get a real result. So how long to you people do reverse blinking?



I've been gone too long - what is reverse blinking?

----------


## Dreampunk

KingYoshi, I'm going to try this tonight and post my results.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Reverse blinking is...well blinking in reverse.  You keep your eyes closed and only open them long enough to focus on something, then you close them again.  The only thing i'm not sure about is, how long we're supposed to do the reverse blinking.

----------


## djv

> Reverse blinking is...well blinking in reverse. You keep your eyes closed and only open them long enough to focus on something, then you close them again. The only thing i'm not sure about is, how long we're supposed to do the reverse blinking.



OK, and what is that supposed to do for you?

----------


## MattS93

Well, I tried this last night, and at 0600 this morning... I had a DILD hahaha. About 10 sec into my dream after trying your WILD technique at 0600, I reality checked and became Lucid. I suppose this means that I ALMOST remained concious?

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Reverse blinking is...well blinking in reverse.  You keep your eyes closed and only open them long enough to focus on something, then you close them again.  The only thing i'm not sure about is, how long we're supposed to do the reverse blinking.







> OK, and what is that supposed to do for you?



My bad, i forgot to mention what the purpose is.  Reverse blinking is supposed to be a relaxation technique.  If you feel you are too awake to do WILD, reverse blinking is supposed to help relax you to the point where you have a better chance at WILDing.

----------


## KingYoshi

> It helps me to keep repeating "relax, you're about to enter a dream."  This is especially true when someone is outside my room telling me they're going to kill me.  
> 
> Actually when I start getting the auditory hallucinations I know I'm going to be successful.  The only times I "fail" are when I hear something that I feel I have to react to - for example glass breaking.  I can't ignore someone potentially breaking into my house just to have an LD, so I force myself awake to check it out.  Hate when that happens.



Yeah, SP can definately get freaky sometimes. It is always good to reassure yourself that you are simply hallucinating, and cannot be harmed. Wow, I have never had the broken glass, but I could imagine how frustrating that would be. My house has been broken into before, twice actually (luckily for the robber, I wasn't at home either time), so I definately know where you are coming from.





> I believe it was you Yoshi that stated on another thread about writing RC on the back of one of your hands and every time you notice it,do a reality check. I am going to start doing that today to help get into the habit of performing RCs regulary.



Yeah, it is a wonderful technique for beginners and advanced dreamers alike. I used this technique when I started LDing, and I use it now to help break dry spells, etc. Its the easiest way to remember to perform RCs throughout the day...imho.





> KingYoshi, I'm going to try this tonight and post my results.



Awesome, good luck to you!





> Reverse blinking is...well blinking in reverse.  You keep your eyes closed and only open them long enough to focus on something, then you close them again.  The only thing i'm not sure about is, how long we're supposed to do the reverse blinking.



I reverse blink until my eyes start getting heavy and it becomes more comfortable with them closed, rather than opened. Reverse Blinking, basically speeds up the "getting tired process." Unlike the original technique, I don't keep my eyes open long enough to really focus on anything. I blink them open as fast as I blink them shut. I have experimented both ways (joke time, lol) and found that blinking my eyes open (and then closed) as fast as possible, gets me tired much quicker. As opposed to blinking them open slow enough to focus on something. Of course, this may work differently for every dreamer, so I suggest experimenting with it a bit.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Thanks for the reverse blinking help, KingYoshi.  I'll trying doing it faster.

----------


## KingYoshi

No problem. Keep me updated on your progress and good luck to you!

----------


## yonjuushichi

> Keep me updated on your progress



Hi there KingYoshi  :smiley: 

I have to admit I think I've done some progress. I got succesfull with more frequent WILDing. 
Today I had 2 WILDs and one false awakening  :smiley:  This is what I call a combo  :tongue2: 

The technique to gain WILD is: laying in bed and focusing on what happens to my body as I get relaxed  :tongue2:  nothing sophisticated but is working for me lately. 
BTW. I roll in bed, it gets me relaxed faster.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hi there KingYoshi 
> 
> I have to admit I think I've done some progress. I got succesfull with more frequent WILDing. 
> Today I had 2 WILDs and one false awakening  This is what I call a combo 
> 
> The technique to gain WILD is: laying in bed and focusing on what happens to my body as I get relaxed  nothing sophisticated but is working for me lately. 
> BTW. I roll in bed, it gets me relaxed faster.



Awesome! Always interesting to hear what works well for different dreamers. Always practice what works best for you, and if what you are currently doing works, then keep at it. Congrats on your progress and keep practicing!

----------


## yonjuushichi

I bit of motivation for all those WILDing  :smiley: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzo-1ILpIeQ

enjoy. 

ps. Yesterday I got the most exciting WILD ever. I had a very good control over it. I did several things I wanted to do:
I wrought havoc with my telekinesitic powers. I threw the Eiffel tower into air  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

Interesting technique. I always thought that laying still for hours was odd, this should in theory make it easier to WILD since you are allowed to move and you have to focus less on laying still  :smiley:  Reverse blinking also seems like an interesting technique since I find my eyes trying to open up on their own after a while  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Interesting technique. I always thought that laying still for hours was odd, this should in theory make it easier to WILD since you are allowed to move and you have to focus less on laying still  Reverse blinking also seems like an interesting technique since I find my eyes trying to open up on their own after a while



Yeah, this technique is much easier for me. I often times hit SP within 5 minutes. With other techniques it usually takes me much longer.

----------


## LouieO

The rolling definitely helps; I agree. I incorporated it into my own method and combined a few other WILD methods, and self hypnosis to make NSSWILD. So that's what's been working for me! Thank you for the rolling idea though. It really does work.

----------


## KingYoshi

No problem and congrats on forming your own WILD technique. Like yours, my technique is composed of bits and pieces from many other techniques. 

I would just like to encourage everyone to test and combine steps from different techniques and try to form the perfect WILD technique for you. If you like a certain step and think it works well, then don't be afraid to use it with steps from completely different techniques. Trial and error can go along way when it comes to perfecting your lucid dreaming experiences.

----------


## Bobblehat

Yoshi, have you ever tried stretching in addition to - or instead of - changing position? I have been recently trying your technique and it has made me realise that when I'm trying to relax (without changing position) I inadvertently end up being quite tense. I was wondering if stretching might help or whether that would reverse the process too much.

I also tried an experiment with reverse blinking the other day - I did rapid blinking for about a minute before I switched to just reverse blinking. It seemed to work quite well.

----------


## MetaCog

> What's nice about your flex relaxation is that it works wonders. My dad had brought back a "sound sleep solution" from a hotel and it told me to do that. I didn't feel like moving at all. I've never thought to do this when WILDing though. I'll give it a go whenever I remember.
> 
> I have a question though, after I change positions, can I go back to my back if I'm not in my dream yet?




I have this! The soundtracks at the end are awesome, I play them when I'm trying to WILD.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Yoshi, have you ever tried stretching in addition to - or instead of - changing position? I have been recently trying your technique and it has made me realise that when I'm trying to relax (without changing position) I inadvertently end up being quite tense. I was wondering if stretching might help or whether that would reverse the process too much.
> 
> I also tried an experiment with reverse blinking the other day - I did rapid blinking for about a minute before I switched to just reverse blinking. It seemed to work quite well.



Hmm, never tried stretching before, but it sounds like an interesting variation. I see no reason why I wouldn't work and I'll give it a shot next time I try to WILD.

----------


## WiLdMaN_78

This is a great technique.  I naturally developed something similar.  I was very pleasantly surprised to hear it isn't uncommon to "wake" in the room you fell asleep in.  I was always worried I lacked imagination.  I often spend a significant amount of time exploring my own room and house before exerting some control over my surroundings.  I have found it most difficult to change the amount of light in my lucid dreams.  As it is always dark when I see through my eyelids so my dreams tend to be dark (physically not spiritually).  Also any tips for the act of "getting up" after SP?  I usually use a rocking method.  I imagine my self rocking and eventually break free of the paralysis and into my dream but I'm sure there is an easier way.  Thanks for the great info!

----------


## KingYoshi

The easiest thing to do is wait and don't attempt to enter the dream until your HI/HH stops (usually I float/slide around my room (during SP) and once my body stops...I just stand up). If you wait for you HH/HI to stop before attempting to stand up/enter the dream, you won't have to much trouble. If you have trouble standing up then the rocking method is actually a very good one. I have also called out for "so and so" to come help. They walked over and helped me stand. From there, I was good to go. You can reach up and grab an invisible rope and pull yourself up, etc. Most of the time, you will simply be able to stand up from the laying position and sometimes, you won't have to do anything at all. You'll just be standing at the end of HH/HI already.

----------


## KingYoshi

I added my dry spell breaker/quick fix lucid dreaming method below my WILD technique for those who are struggling to achieve lucidity. It works well for me and can hopefully help some of you achieve lucidity.

----------


## Skydreamer707

Damnit. right after reading your WILD guide bit about how when you WILD you dream of being in bed still... i realize i probably WILDed  last night but failed to realize it!  :Sad:  i got to SP and saw a dream scene and then it went away i was back in bed... staring at my ceiling.
Also, this is almost exactly what im already doing O_o except for the turning over more than once part. normally for me, i only turn over once and then i fall into SP.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Damnit. right after reading your WILD guide bit about how when you WILD you dream of being in bed still... i realize i probably WILDed  last night but failed to realize it!  i got to SP and saw a dream scene and then it went away i was back in bed... staring at my ceiling.
> Also, this is almost exactly what im already doing O_o except for the turning over more than once part. normally for me, i only turn over once and then i fall into SP.



Yeah, often times, once I turn over the first time, I hit SP right there. I regularly hit SP in 10 minutes or less with this technique. You could very well have been within a dream. Always try to perform a RC, even if you are sure you failed. There have been several occasions where I thought my WILD failed, but I performed a RC and I had actually succeeded.

----------


## fleeee1

i'm going to give it a shot in a few minutes (after meditating)... thanks!

----------


## SethTheWolf

Are u allowed to swallow at any time during this its the only thing i can't get past.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Are u allowed to swallow at any time during this its the only thing i can't get past.



Yeah, swallow any time you need to. Worrying about not being able to swallow and forcing yourself not to swallow is much worse than going ahead and swallowing. If you need to swallow go ahead and do it, don't even think twice about it.

----------


## ClearView

> Yeah, swallow any time you need to. Worrying about not being able to swallow and forcing yourself not to swallow is much worse than going ahead and swallowing. If you need to swallow go ahead and do it, don't even think twice about it.



I always try not to swallow and think so much of it if I do. I will now do the opposite. Thanks Yoshi!
-CV

----------


## TheDeadlyFuzz

Hey, Im not sure if this is just me, but after turning a few times, I go out like a light.  Any advice for how to keep myself from falling asleep?

----------


## BigFan

> Hey, Im not sure if this is just me, but after turning a few times, I go out like a light.  Any advice for how to keep myself from falling asleep?



Counting, using a mantra, etc.... are good ways to keep yourself from falling asleep  :smiley:

----------


## OminusFlame

Aww.. So close.. I was JUST in sp, feeling like I was on a waterbed, seeing weird things, but then I heard this kinda gross noice that sounded like.... some kind of goo moving around and I kinda jolted up... plus... I kinda forgot what to do after seeing and hearing things.

----------


## OminusFlame

But oh well, Im going to go try again.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hey, Im not sure if this is just me, but after turning a few times, I go out like a light.  Any advice for how to keep myself from falling asleep?



Thats good. Remember, you want to fall asleep, that is the whole point. You just have to work on keeping your mind in a conscious state. Make sure while you are doing the technique that you always keep "I'm trying to WILD, I need to stay conscious" in the back of your head. Once you begin to feel real tired during the technique, your almost there. You have to push to keep that conscious thought going.





> Aww.. So close.. I was JUST in sp, feeling like I was on a waterbed, seeing weird things, but then I heard this kinda gross noice that sounded like.... some kind of goo moving around and I kinda jolted up... plus... I kinda forgot what to do after seeing and hearing things.



Just relax and allow the whole SP experience to wash over you. Let all the hallucinations come and go. Allow the process to do the work for you, and once the hallucinations pass, you should be within your dream. All you have to do is start exploring/etc.

----------


## SethTheWolf

Do i really need to use this with a WBTB or can i use it when i go to bed if that makes sense and if not is there anyway i can.

----------


## KingYoshi

Performing any WILD technique when first going to sleep is not recommended. Even if you succeed (which is possible), its generally a low quality, short lucid. If you aren't wanting to perform WBTB, I suggest WILDing during day time naps. It is a great way to WILD (my personal favorite). Try napping 1-8 hours after waking in the morning for best results.

----------


## SethTheWolf

Well that sucks im going to try drinking lots of water before bed then.

----------


## maplmanha

I"ll try this during my nap right now and post the results later. The trouble is most of the time I try to WILD I get hesitant because I can't seem to enter sp, but this time I"ll at leat try to enter sp it"ll give me a boost of confidence. And I was wondering is sp basically a scissor lock? I u know what a scissor lock is

----------


## maplmanha

While I was trying to go into sp, it felt as if my shirt around my chest hot heavier does this mean anything?

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, often times just prior to/during SP, you get a feeling of heaviness. Sometimes it is simply a deep state of relaxation and other times it is an actual hallucination brought on by SP. Either way, that is one step closer to having success. Just keep practicing and try to get a little further along in the process with each attempt. You are definately on the right track.

PS: To answer your question before, the SP process/transition is generally unique to each individual dreamer and is often unique with each experience. Though many experiences have common/similar effects. Your body will enter a state of paralysis (you won't be able to move your body until it is broken). You will generally (not all the time) experience HH/HI (hypnagogic hallucinations/imagery). The HI/HH will usually be unique with each experience. I've heard the term scissor lock before, and to my knowledge (I'm not 100% sure), it is just a slang/alternate term for SP.

----------


## atkins513

I may have a solution for those of you who just end up falling asleep when attempting a wild, or this technique. Actually I am surprised that no one else has mentioned it, but I actually use the application timer for my computer and set it to beep 3 times every 15 minutes. This can vary to every 30 minutes, or once an hour, or whatever you like... This works because if you fall asleep while trying to WILD, you are woken back up 15,30,45, or 1 hour later. Then you can just give it another shot. The good thing about this is you will get multiple chances to try it again. The second great thing about this is that you will be able to get into SP much faster when having just woke up already.. I think this is a really good solution for those of you who keep falling asleep and missing your opportunity, and waking up 3 hours later let down.. If you find that you fall asleep within 10 minutes, set your timer for every 15 minutes, or for every 30 minutes. 

The only downfall to this is that if you succeed in having a Lucid Dream, you may be awoken from it with your next interval alarm, the upside is that you will have yet another chance to try the process again, having your 2nd LD this session, and getting even more practice experiencing  the transition states.. the more you experience these things the easier the whole process will get for you.. 

Here is the Application Timer for your computer. Courtesy of Lucidology 101.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YSFJEL3S

----------


## vexxcis

So Im going to try this tonight Thank you KingYoshi I actually believe I will have success tonight...Considering I can already just lay there and see dream Scapes this should be fairly easy plus the success rate of this seems high...now to look over directions.

----------


## matt94

Thanks for the tips, I finally got into SP then into HI (and heard some great music too ha ha) but I'm not sure if I fell asleep or woke up after that, it was kind of a blur, but I'm going to try again tonight.

----------


## Bobblehat

Hi Yoshi,

I was wondering: do you use Reverse Blinking every time you try to WILD?

I read somewhere that it becomes less effective after a while.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Earlier in this thread, KingYoshi had asked another member what reverse blinking was, after that user had suggested it be added into the tutorial. You might want to seek them out rather than Yoshi.

----------


## XeL

> I may have a solution for those of you who just end up falling asleep when attempting a wild, or this technique. Actually I am surprised that no one else has mentioned it, but I actually use the application timer for my computer and set it to beep 3 times every 15 minutes. This can vary to every 30 minutes, or once an hour, or whatever you like... This works because if you fall asleep while trying to WILD, you are woken back up 15,30,45, or 1 hour later. Then you can just give it another shot. The good thing about this is you will get multiple chances to try it again. The second great thing about this is that you will be able to get into SP much faster when having just woke up already.. I think this is a really good solution for those of you who keep falling asleep and missing your opportunity, and waking up 3 hours later let down.. If you find that you fall asleep within 10 minutes, set your timer for every 15 minutes, or for every 30 minutes. 
> 
> The only downfall to this is that if you succeed in having a Lucid Dream, you may be awoken from it with your next interval alarm, the upside is that you will have yet another chance to try the process again, having your 2nd LD this session, and getting even more practice experiencing  the transition states.. the more you experience these things the easier the whole process will get for you.. 
> 
> Here is the Application Timer for your computer. Courtesy of Lucidology 101.
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YSFJEL3S



This is good advice man, I'm gonna try it out.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hi Yoshi,
> 
> I was wondering: do you use Reverse Blinking every time you try to WILD?
> 
> I read somewhere that it becomes less effective after a while.



I don't actually. I only use reverse blinking ever now and then when I have trouble getting to sleep. Because I rarely have trouble falling asleep (almost never  :tongue2: ), I don't use it very often. I will say that it has definately worked well for me every time I've used it, but I can't comment on repeated use.

----------


## Skydreamer707

i always get to the hallucinations and ill get these different dream scenes appearing and its almost like my mind is flipping through different possible dreams for me and ill experience what i call "mini" dreams, dreams where i hear and see a DC talking to me or something is chasing me or im falling through clouds and then.... nothing. i end up waking up to find id fallen asleep. :/ how do i stay lucid when my mind is putting me through dreams but im not entirely asleep yet? i end up getting distracted by something and then falling asleep.

----------


## boddah

Thanks for technique Yoshi.

I tried it last night before my usual night sleep. It all went pretty much as planned, I started to feel my body numb and out of control, heart started racing and I even heard a couple of sounds that were really surreal (dahhh), but all of a sudden it just stopped. I changed position right after that, but nothing. So what I did.. went back and from the very begining, sadly with the same outcome. Might I be doing smth wrong.. like staying on my back for too long before first position change?  
anyways, it is the first time I ever got a little hold of what it is like falling asleep while keeping mind awake and I absolutely loved the RB technique.

Gonna give it a try today, hopefully with different outcome.

Thanks.

----------


## bored2tears

I have a question. Instead of watching your thoughts go by, can you focus on your breathing by doing the "1, I'm dreaming. 2, I'm dreaming.." thing? When I see all my other thoughts, I tend to focus on them for too long.

----------


## WiLdMaN_78

> Thanks for technique Yoshi.
> 
> I tried it last night before my usual night sleep. It all went pretty much as planned, I started to feel my body numb and out of control, heart started racing and I even heard a couple of sounds that were really surreal (dahhh), but all of a sudden it just stopped. I changed position right after that, but nothing. So what I did.. went back and from the very begining, sadly with the same outcome. Might I be doing smth wrong.. like staying on my back for too long before first position change?  
> anyways, it is the first time I ever got a little hold of what it is like falling asleep while keeping mind awake and I absolutely loved the RB technique.
> 
> Gonna give it a try today, hopefully with different outcome.
> 
> Thanks.



I have been absent from the site for a long time, and sadly from lucidity , so I haven't actually written out my technique but I think it may help you.  I use a physical mantra if you will.  I always lie in the same position. I lay on my back with hands on my chest and my fingers bent so the tips are pointing into my solar plexus.  Once the heavy feeling comes I concentrate on keeping my mind still and turning inward.  This usually brings on HH/HI.  Focusing on the sounds (always cool) helps me pay attention to what my mind can create.  Once the HH/HI stops I DO NOT MOVE.  I just open my eyes.  As simply as you would irl.  What I see is always the same.  It is my room, or rather my memory of my room.  From there it is just a matter of taking physical control of your residual image and dream control.

----------


## WiLdMaN_78

> Thanks for technique Yoshi.
> 
> I tried it last night before my usual night sleep. It all went pretty much as planned, I started to feel my body numb and out of control, heart started racing and I even heard a couple of sounds that were really surreal (dahhh), but all of a sudden it just stopped. I changed position right after that, but nothing. So what I did.. went back and from the very begining, sadly with the same outcome. Might I be doing smth wrong.. like staying on my back for too long before first position change?  
> anyways, it is the first time I ever got a little hold of what it is like falling asleep while keeping mind awake and I absolutely loved the RB technique.
> 
> Gonna give it a try today, hopefully with different outcome.
> 
> Thanks.



I have been absent from the site for a long time, and sadly from lucidity , so I haven't actually written out my technique but I think it may help you.  I use a physical mantra if you will.  I always lie in the same position. I lay on my back with hands on my chest and my fingers bent so the tips are pointing into my solar plexus.  Once the heavy feeling comes I concentrate on keeping my mind still and turning inward.  This usually brings on HH/HI.  Focusing on the sounds (always cool) helps me pay attention to what my mind can create.  Once the HH/HI stops I DO NOT MOVE.  I just open my eyes.  As simply as you would irl.  What I see is always the same.  It is my room, or rather my memory of my room.  From there it is just a matter of taking physical control of your residual image and dream control.

----------


## StingPT

YES HAD MY FIRST ONE!

Thanks very much Yoshi! I was already giving up on WILDing but you did encourage me! I just dont know if it was a WILD, but a little while after I changed position I think I lost consciousness, but I imediately gained it again when I sensed SP! Kinda fun I entered it 3 times  :tongue2:  but the final one made me enter into a Lucid! But it was a low level lucidity one :S I will try it again tonight and I will post results!

----------


## Sydney

This seems like the technique for me! (At least for now)
It takes me about 15 minutes to fall asleep at the most, so this is something I will try.
And also I absolutely HATE lying still in a WILD. Every guide I have used has involved some form of lying still for a very long time. The longest I layed there was about 2 hours, so I am pretty excited to try this.
Will post results tomorrow.  :smiley: 
P.S. I also have trouble letting my mind wander, and I tend to focus on one thing. I want to keep letting my mind wander, not substitute it for another method (ie. counting). Any tips?

----------


## Sydney

Congratz Cardeal  :smiley:  Hopefully I can achieve my first WILD tonight.

----------


## Elucive

So funny this thread comes up, I've been thinking about it all day today. If my DEILD fails, I'm trying this tech.

----------


## Elucive

Okay so, I woke up before my DEILD alarm... I really hate when that happens. Anyways, I guess I switched positions a few times, then went out like a light. I didn't really try... It's so funny how during the day I can be like yeah Ima do this!! Then once the time comes I'm in a totally different mindset... Sigh.

----------


## Sydney

Same here Elucive!
I'm always like that.

----------


## Linkster17

i read this before so after i joined but forgot about it. i will try this tonight and i wish everyone else the best of luck  ::D: 
and i just realized this is the 200th post lol  ::D:

----------


## Elucive

I just wanted to clarify on certain things for people who are confused by this thread. I see some people asking "how will I know when ten minutes have passed", and other things of that nature. The whole point is that it's not about moving every ten minutes. You're not going to get SP just because you keep switching positions. What Yoshi is trying to say is that it's OKAY to move... If you FEEL like it. It doesn't have to be exactly every ten minutes. If you're trying to sleep, and moving is what you think will ease the process and make you more comfortable, then go ahead. Honestly, when it comes to WILDing, I think whatever you do with your body doesn't matter, because it's not your body that's going to WILD, it's your mind. If staying still puts you to sleep, then do it. If moving every now and then puts you to sleep, then do it. It's about your mind, not your body. During a nap today, I awoke from a dream and turned to my left side. SP hit me in literally five seconds. Why? Because that one roll to my left made me oh so comfy. That and the fact that I had WILD in the back of my mind.

So yeah... Just be comfortable. If you lay down thinking, "Omg has it been exactly ten minutes? Do I roll now?", you're going nowhere.

----------


## Sydney

KingYoshi, I am having some trouble with your WILD tech, I can't seem to enter SP.

Here's how I've done it so far:
First I WBTB.
After I've woken up, I decide if I need to lay still (in case I'm already relaxed) or go to the bathroom.
After I get back in bed I lay on my back and lie still for a few seconds.
Then I start to flex all my muscles. Then I start my reverse blinking session (if my eyes feel like they could flutter open, which is usually all the time). After this I start counting 100 of my breaths.
Once I know it is at 7-10 minutes, I roll over to my side. And I don't enter SP.
So I count 100 breaths again, and roll over to my back. Still no SP.
By now I usually lose count, my mind wanders, or I fall asleep.
Am I doing something wrong?

Also I have a couple of questions:
If i keep practicing WILDing, will it eventually get easier and faster for me to enter SP?
KingYoshi, was it easy for you the first time to enter SP? Do you remember how long it was?

I am currently in the process of taking bits of people's WILD techniques they have posted in this thread, and combining them to see if they would work for me.
KingYoshi, can you please help me answer these questions? They've been nagging at my brain all day.

----------


## Elucive

You should read post #201.

----------


## Sydney

Hey Elucive: I tried what you said in your post last night. I'm not sure If I got any results, but here's how it went:
I can't exactly remember, but I layed on my back when I started. Then I started counting my breaths; but decided it was too frustrating and I knew that I would probably lose count. So I just kept saying "I'm dreaming" over and over in my head.
After I felt a little uncomfortable, I rolled over to my side. I layed there for a few seconds, and I still was uncomfortable. So I turned over again onto my back. A few minutes later (it seemed) It felt like my leg suddenly bent up and then went back to its normal position in a half second. This could have been a muscle spasm, but I'm not sure. The excitement must have made the SP (if it was SP) to go away.

I'll try this again tonight. Hopefully I'll get some better results.

----------


## Sydney

Elucive: I have a question about what you said in post #201. If we are already supposed to get comfortable to FALL asleep normally, then how will we be aware enough to WILD?

----------


## Elucive

Hey  :smiley: . That's what anchors are for... Like counting, or imagining a scene. The thing is, it has to be in the BACK of your mind, not the front. If it's on the front it's going to keep you awake. And if you're uncomfortable and worrying about when to move, that's going to keep you awake as well. During my last nap, I tried imagining a "beep" noise. At first it just sounded like I was saying the word beep in my head, but as I got deeper and deeper and fell asleep a little bit here and there, I started hearing it. It happened real fast and it would always jolt me awake. Anyways, whatever it is you're doing to stay aware, don't overthink it. 

Have you ever slept on a train or bus while coming home from school, or maybe work? If you have, you'll know that you're tired enough to sleep, yet your mind is secretly aware if it's your stop or not. You're not actively looking to see if it's your stop, you just KNOW. Thats kinda how WILD works... You're going to sleep, yet your mind is secretly aware of what anchor you're using.

----------


## Sydney

Ahh  :smiley:  That helps a ton. I think I'll try the beeping noise, because it sounds like it'll work! I might try to say my name and see if I can hear that too. Sorry, I have another question  :tongue2:  Umm so I really shouldn't think about when to move, and you say only when you feel uncomfortable. Does that mean I need to turn over when I feel that strong urge to move? Or should I just ignore it? I'm just thinking about what someone told me awhile ago.. like they said the body tries to test to see if your awake by sending that strong signal to see if you will move. But I'm not sure though. 
Oh yes, and how do you exactly keep it in the back of your mind?  :smiley:  sorry for the questions.

I think I have done this in your example above once, like I was insanely tired so I just decided I'd lay down for a few minutes. I was soo comfortable, like I couldn't get up. For some reason I think I had a song stuck in my head. After about a few seconds thinking about it, I started almost hearing the song, but not quite. The song started speeding up faster and faster, I was confused. Then it jolted me awake. It was a weird experience, because I wasn't controlling the song. :S

----------


## melmel

First WILD last night using this and hell have I tried! It's either the rolling itself or believing that I will LD that worked for me, I think. If you haven't had any success using other non-moving methods, this one's definitely worth a shot.

----------


## dreamspinner

Just to clear up a misunderstanding.

The body does not send any signals the central nervous system e.i. the brain does this is becouse any other part of the body is incapable of sending any signals or emitting any hormones without signal from the brain. Here is my theory about the rolling this and why people say don't move. I think what gets you in to sleep is by isolating your brain from external stimuli which in this case is visual, auditory and sensory e.g. moving.

----------


## KingYoshi

First off...sorry everyone for not replying for so long. I have been away from the forums for like 8 months. I finally got around to watching Inception and it reminded me how much I used to love lucid dreaming and these forums. I'll try to get caught back up here.





> i always get to the hallucinations and ill get these different dream scenes appearing and its almost like my mind is flipping through different possible dreams for me and ill experience what i call "mini" dreams, dreams where i hear and see a DC talking to me or something is chasing me or im falling through clouds and then.... nothing. i end up waking up to find id fallen asleep. :/ how do i stay lucid when my mind is putting me through dreams but im not entirely asleep yet? i end up getting distracted by something and then falling asleep.



Hmm...it sounds like you are very close to breaking through. While attempting WILDs, often times many pictures, scenes, etc will flash across your mind's eye. This is most likely the transitional phase from being awake to being asleep. You have to keep in mind that, you want to fall asleep. That is the whole point. You can't dream unless you fall asleep. The key is staying consciously aware that you are falling asleep. When these images/scenes are flashing in front of you, that is good. You are very close. Just try to casually observe them like it is a semi-interesting movie. Watch the scenes, but don't try and pick out details, analyze them, predict whats coming next, try to make anything happen. Stay relaxed, calm, and let the process run its course. Just keep in the back of your mind what you are striving to accomplish. Know that you are about to become lucid and let your sub-conscious do the work for you.





> Thanks for technique Yoshi.
> 
> I tried it last night before my usual night sleep. It all went pretty much as planned, I started to feel my body numb and out of control, heart started racing and I even heard a couple of sounds that were really surreal (dahhh), but all of a sudden it just stopped. I changed position right after that, but nothing. So what I did.. went back and from the very begining, sadly with the same outcome. Might I be doing smth wrong.. like staying on my back for too long before first position change?  
> anyways, it is the first time I ever got a little hold of what it is like falling asleep while keeping mind awake and I absolutely loved the RB technique.
> 
> Gonna give it a try today, hopefully with different outcome.
> 
> Thanks.



Glad to hear you are making some progress. Is it possible that you may have gotten too excited or maybe surprised when the process began? You just have to remain calm and stay fairly emotionless. Act as if you are an experienced WILDer and this process is just routine. Know in your mind that you are going to succeed, you just have to let the process play out. 





> I have a question. Instead of watching your thoughts go by, can you focus on your breathing by doing the "1, I'm dreaming. 2, I'm dreaming.." thing? When I see all my other thoughts, I tend to focus on them for too long.



Sure. Whatever you are most comfortable with, you should do. If you think it will work, give it a shot. Certain techniques work for certain people. Just always remember, that lucid dreaming is no way an exact science. There are a million different ways to get into a lucid dream. Just try and find the ones that work best for you. Good Luck!





> YES HAD MY FIRST ONE!
> 
> Thanks very much Yoshi! I was already giving up on WILDing but you did encourage me! I just dont know if it was a WILD, but a little while after I changed position I think I lost consciousness, but I imediately gained it again when I sensed SP! Kinda fun I entered it 3 times  but the final one made me enter into a Lucid! But it was a low level lucidity one :S I will try it again tonight and I will post results!



Awesome! Nice job and keep at it. You'll see that over time, those low level lucids will become more and more vivid with experience.





> Okay so, I woke up before my DEILD alarm... I really hate when that happens. Anyways, I guess I switched positions a few times, then went out like a light. I didn't really try... It's so funny how during the day I can be like yeah Ima do this!! Then once the time comes I'm in a totally different mindset... Sigh.



Yeah, sometimes you have to stay awake for a bit, so you don't crash out that fast. Tons of times, I have woken up to my alarm and instead of WILDing just said "screw this" and crashed out. You know I'm a lazy person when often times I'm too lazy to even dream, lol.





> I just wanted to clarify on certain things for people who are confused by this thread. I see some people asking "how will I know when ten minutes have passed", and other things of that nature. The whole point is that it's not about moving every ten minutes. You're not going to get SP just because you keep switching positions. What Yoshi is trying to say is that it's OKAY to move... If you FEEL like it. It doesn't have to be exactly every ten minutes. If you're trying to sleep, and moving is what you think will ease the process and make you more comfortable, then go ahead. Honestly, when it comes to WILDing, I think whatever you do with your body doesn't matter, because it's not your body that's going to WILD, it's your mind. If staying still puts you to sleep, then do it. If moving every now and then puts you to sleep, then do it. It's about your mind, not your body. During a nap today, I awoke from a dream and turned to my left side. SP hit me in literally five seconds. Why? Because that one roll to my left made me oh so comfy. That and the fact that I had WILD in the back of my mind.
> 
> So yeah... Just be comfortable. If you lay down thinking, "Omg has it been exactly ten minutes? Do I roll now?", you're going nowhere.



Exactly, if it pops in your head to roll, go ahead and do it. Don't lay there and ponder "when" to roll. After you have been laying still trying to WILD, your body can get uncomfortable, sometimes without you really noticing. That roll is intended to hit that comfort zone and make your brain send those, "Oh yeah! Time to sleep!" signals.





> KingYoshi, I am having some trouble with your WILD tech, I can't seem to enter SP.
> 
> Here's how I've done it so far:
> First I WBTB.
> After I've woken up, I decide if I need to lay still (in case I'm already relaxed) or go to the bathroom.
> After I get back in bed I lay on my back and lie still for a few seconds.
> Then I start to flex all my muscles. Then I start my reverse blinking session (if my eyes feel like they could flutter open, which is usually all the time). After this I start counting 100 of my breaths.
> Once I know it is at 7-10 minutes, I roll over to my side. And I don't enter SP.
> So I count 100 breaths again, and roll over to my back. Still no SP.
> ...



If you are waking up from sleep, your body should sufficiently relaxed already and you probably don't even need to do the muscle flexing. As for the reverse blinking, make sure you are relaxed as you reverse blink. Casually (not too slowly) open your eyes and close them again. Make sure you aren't slamming your eyes open and banging them shut. Just lay still until you start to get real uncomfortable and then change position. If you are already comfortable don't change unless the process is dragging out too long. Just relax and try not to think too much or do everything perfectly right. Lucid Dreaming is one of those things that doesn't have a perfect set way to go about it. A lot of things work and if you forget to do something or miss something, its ok. Many times, I have tried to WILD, couldn't hit SP and gave up. Rolled over to go to sleep and BOOM I hit SP not even trying really. That is how I formed this technique actually. Make sure you aren't trying too hard. As for your questions...
I had entered SP several times earlier in my life and didn't know what it was (before I knew about Lucid Dreaming). So, it wasn't overly difficult for me, but there have been times where I just couldn't get into SP for nothing. Don't get frustrated and just keep at it. WILDing absolutely gets easier with time and experience. A lot of times, the first one is the hardest. Once you've successfully WILDed, you know 100% that you can do it (because you have done it before). That alone jumps your success rate up. Then as become more and more successful, you can piece together what all works for you and become a pro! Good Luck to you!





> First WILD last night using this and hell have I tried! It's either the rolling itself or believing that I will LD that worked for me, I think. If you haven't had any success using other non-moving methods, this one's definitely worth a shot.



Nice job! Glad to hear you had some success with it!





> Just to clear up a misunderstanding.
> 
> The body does not send any signals the central nervous system e.i. the brain does this is becouse any other part of the body is incapable of sending any signals or emitting any hormones without signal from the brain. Here is my theory about the rolling this and why people say don't move. I think what gets you in to sleep is by isolating your brain from external stimuli which in this case is visual, auditory and sensory e.g. moving.



Yeah, any talk I have where I refer to the body acting on its just to get the idea of the process across. Try to simplify things in a way people can understand and relate. The brain controls everything of course.  :smiley:

----------


## G00SE

I will be trying this tonight and posting results tomorrow. I have had LDs before but WILD has always escaped me. This may be my release.


~Goose

----------


## wyman01

Considering I can SP easily in certain situations, this technique looks like it can work for me.  I will test this method for the rest of the week then report back to here

----------


## KingYoshi

Sounds good peeps! Good luck and remember to stay relaxed and confident!

----------


## Stubert

Looks interesting, I have no trouble with waking up in the night and normally fall asleep again really easily, sometimes I don't even wake long enough to write in my DJ. So hopefully I will ahve some success with this, never tried entering SP before so should be fun.  :smiley:

----------


## Shadow27

> *Step 3: Getting into SP* 
> *This step is simple. Lay completely still and try not to move at all. Let your mind wonder, but do not focus on any of your thoughts. Just casually allow them to pass through your mind without truly focusing on them. Make sure you are aware of your thoughts so you don't fall asleep, but don't think upon one thought for too long. After laying completely still for about 7-10 mins or so, Change position. I roll over to my side. Keep your eyes closed during the position change. Once again lie completely still and let your mind wonder freely. Keep changing position in 7-10min intervals until you begin to enter SP. Most of the time, I enter SP right after my first position change.*



This might work for me, I'm going to have to try it tonight. OMG why does it have to be 8:30 am!
and I have 3 classes today!  :Sad: .

----------


## KingYoshi

> Looks interesting, I have no trouble with waking up in the night and normally fall asleep again really easily, sometimes I don't even wake long enough to write in my DJ. So hopefully I will ahve some success with this, never tried entering SP before so should be fun.



Yeah, you should definitely give it a shot! Since you can wake up and fall bask to sleep easily, WILDing may be the perfect induction method for you. Good Luck to you!





> This might work for me, I'm going to have to try it tonight. OMG why does it have to be 8:30 am!
> and I have 3 classes today! .



Good Luck and I feel you on the classes! Any morning I have class, I wake up and immediately enter my internal struggle on whether to actually go to them or not, lol.

----------


## Shadow27

Yeah I just got back from my 9:30 and I have a 1:00 - 3:00 then a 4:00

----------


## Stubert

Well first I found that trying to do this made me completely forget to wake the first time so I remembered nothing. On the second night I managed to wake but then I found after laying still for a while I entered what felt like SP but I had no hallucinations and after a few seconds it just went and I felt very awake. I'll keep practising and hopefully soon I will have some success.

EDIT: Just read that dull swirling colours are a common HI, I saw these during the period I felt I was in SP but as I see them fairly often I never thought of them as early signs of SP.

One question I do have is when you wake up are you supposed to lay still and try it without waking up much at all or are you supposed to get out of bed for a min or so?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Well first I found that trying to do this made me completely forget to wake the first time so I remembered nothing. On the second night I managed to wake but then I found after laying still for a while I entered what felt like SP but I had no hallucinations and after a few seconds it just went and I felt very awake. I'll keep practising and hopefully soon I will have some success.
> 
> EDIT: Just read that dull swirling colours are a common HI, I saw these during the period I felt I was in SP but as I see them fairly often I never thought of them as early signs of SP.
> 
> One question I do have is when you wake up are you supposed to lay still and try it without waking up much at all or are you supposed to get out of bed for a min or so?



This depends on the dreamer. You want to be awake/alert enough that you won't just crash out and lose consciousness, but you also don't want to be too alert (hard to fall asleep/trigger SP). You will just have to experiment with the times yourself. If you find you are losing consciousness while attempting to WILD...stay up a bit longer before attempting. If you find it is hard to get SP to set in and fall back to sleep, try it sooner after waking.

----------


## bengarmon

i will try this but i don't want to get into a scary sleep paralysis where i see funky evil stuff then float out the window look it up on yutube sometimes you will think aliens are trying to get you because you see them and you start to float out the window or getting dragged across the floor by evil creatures that want to kill oyu or something weird

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, sometimes the SP can get a little crazy, but the majority of the time...its just flashing lights, stars, images, muffled sounds...small stuff like that. If anything scary comes, just ignore it and act like it isn't there. Remind yourself that this is all fake and you cannot be harmed. Even the scariest of things is a lot less scary when you know it is fake. Don't fear SP, for the most part...its pretty damn cool  :smiley:

----------


## Shadow27

Hey Yoshi, so I just tried this technique recently. It was STB but I'm going to try it with a nap later. I think
I'm doing the rollover thing wrong because its not actually helping, it makes the numbness go away a little.
I feel like even if I'm doing it at the wrong time it wouldn't make me regress would it?

----------


## KingYoshi

When you roll over, do it slowly and keep your eyes closed. Act as if you are really tired and groggy. If your body starts to get real numb and you think SP is close to setting in, don't roll over. The roll is to help reset if you have been laying there for a while with no results.

----------


## MrBlue

I've been astonished about Yoshi's wild tecnique working out the first time I tried. I had my first LD with Dream control and super powers, chained with DEILD.

Last night I read KingYoshi's tutorial before going to bed and it was a success.

*This is how it worked for me:*

I went to sleep at 2 and a half a.m. I relaxed my self and I applied the first phases of Yoshi's WILD. .
After the reverse blinking I felt so relaxed that I was not able to open again my eyes. So I just let my thoughts free withouth focusing on any. After 10-15 minutes I turned on my side.
I waited for HI but after half an hour nothing happened. It's only after one hour that I felt really scared. I was supine, completely relaxed and I heard whispers, and a female voice I could not understand. At the beginning I felt happy. I told to myself: "Finally HI is coming". Suddenly I felt a hand pressing on my face like a claw. In spite of the great fright I maintained my concentration, I remained still and I thought it was just an hallucination.
Then I began to see the first images passing behind my eyelids. I left them pass trough until I had a stable one: a bunny with an aggressive look becoming bigger and bigger. That was the stable image that made begin the lucid dream.
To confirm I really was in LD i did a RC: I stretch out my arm and i saw it extending. I really was in a LD. 
I was inside the building of a hotel with different floors opening on a central hall. I'm running away from a hostile presence who is following me.
At this point the first LD ended.

I relaxed again. I left the HI flow again and I DEILD to the following dream:

The hostile presence remained but the setting changed: I was inside my attic. The ceiling was very low, I was knelt and in front of me there was a concrete wall. It was very difficult to flee away. I thought that I was in a dream and that everything was possible. So i put my hand through the wall and I saw it sinking into it with the sensation of a thick rubber. The arm followed the hand, then the shoulder and finally all the body passed to the other side. I felt a deep sensation of pleasure, like a little pleasant rebirth. 

Again the dream ended. Then I relaxed and DEILDED again to the third dream.

I found myself again in the hotel. I looked out the first floor fence into the central hall. I leant against the fence and again I realized I could not flee away. So I tried my first attempt to fly. 
I've just thought to fly and my body started hovering in the air. The higher I was stretching my arm the faster I was hovering up. I flew until the ceiling, then i clenched my fist and I left it passing trough the ceiling. Very slowly all my body followed the way my fist opened up. 
To resurface on the upper floor was slow and inside the concrete the sight obscured. After re-emerging, the light turned on very slowly, like a an halogen lamp switched on in slow motion.
Reality fatigued to build itself again.

The dream continued but I could not remember the following. I've to work more on Dream Recall.

*Thank you Yoshi!*

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome Mr. Blue! I'm so glad it worked out for you and congrats on your success! DEILDs are a great way to chain short dreams and extend the lucid dreaming experience. They are very easy compared to the initial WILD as well. That was impressive and I'm glad I could be of some service...thank you for sharing your experience!

----------


## RXC573

I'll be trying this as soon as possible, hopefully tonight in a WBTB

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome! I wish you luck. If you fail, don't get discouraged...just keep practicing. It is a bit cliche, but practice makes perfect in the world of lucid dreaming as well! Good Luck!

----------


## reere

Thank you so much KingYoshi for this technique!  :Good idea: 
I will give it a try and will post result. I only succeeded 2 times at WILD. I can DEILD pretty easily but I have some issue getting into SP.
Wish me luck!!! ::goodjob2::

----------


## KingYoshi

No problem  :smiley: . Good Luck and I really hope it works out for you! Just remember to stay confident! I'm a big fan of the quote in your signature, btw.

----------


## RXC573

Alright last night i fell asleep after my WBTB. I must admit that i have never succeded at a WILD, but I'm game to try again tonight

----------


## reere

I got so easily to SP. My problem is on HI. I think I was focusing too much on it. I should have look at it more passively. 
Will try again tonight. :wink2:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Alright last night i fell asleep after my WBTB. I must admit that i have never succeded at a WILD, but I'm game to try again tonight



You lost consciousness eh? Perhaps you should try to stay awake a bit longer before attempting the WILD during your WBTB session.





> I got so easily to SP. My problem is on HI. I think I was focusing too much on it. I should have look at it more passively. 
> Will try again tonight.



Yeah, don't really focus on any particular hallucination. The key is to just kick back and observe the entire experience as a whole. Your anchor is the entire process. Just allow your body to fall into a deeper and deeper relaxation as you sit back and let SP do its thing.

----------


## reere

I had a lucid after trying to WILD but it was a DILD. I did not focus on HI. But I think I just fell asleep . I was focusing on my breathing to not fall asleep and to relax. 
I am getting closer and closer. Never give up :wink2:

----------


## dlucid

Yoshi, I always have DILD using your technique. :-)
Procedure:
Sleep 7h,
Wake up,
Write 20 affirmation,
Yoshi's (but half - I let myself fall asleep when on the side) WILD.
Like 90% success rate. 
Thanks.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I had a lucid after trying to WILD but it was a DILD. I did not focus on HI. But I think I just fell asleep . I was focusing on my breathing to not fall asleep and to relax. 
> I am getting closer and closer. Never give up



Yeah, that will happen sometimes. Which isn't a bad thing by any means. Failed WILD attempts often lead to DILDs. Just keep at it and I'm sure success is just around the corner. Stay positive!





> Yoshi, I always have DILD using your technique. :-)
> Procedure:
> Sleep 7h,
> Wake up,
> Write 20 affirmation,
> Yoshi's (but half - I let myself fall asleep when on the side) WILD.
> Like 90% success rate. 
> Thanks.



Ah, yes that is one of the most overlooked aspects of attempting to WILD. Even if you don't succeed in the WILD process, lucid dreaming is so fresh on your mind that it can lead to many DILDs. I, too, have had many DILDs from falling asleep normally (losing consciousness) during the WILD process. That is one reason I always thought it best to be more on the sleepy side for a WBTB than the awake side. Nothing is more frustrating then laying awake for long periods of time with nothing happening. When you are more on the tired side, even If you accidentally lose consciousness, your DILD % will go up. Simply because you fell asleep thinking about/trying to lucid dream.

----------


## RXC573

Last night I fell unconcious without retaining conciousness, but i still had a vivid dream. I'm hoping to continue trying almost every night until I pull off a WILD

----------


## KingYoshi

> Last night I fell unconcious without retaining conciousness, but i still had a vivid dream. I'm hoping to continue trying almost every night until I pull off a WILD



Ah, that happens sometimes. No worries, just keep working at it. Try to learn from your mistakes and failures. Look at them as experience gained. Just try to do a little better and get a little closer with each attempt. Keep that positive attitude and keep working toward your goal. Persistence will pay off in the end. Good luck to you!

----------


## RXC573

I just realized another reason why the rolling over is a great addition to the standard WILD: It helps to keep you from falling asleep without retaining conciousness. Kudos Yoshi

----------


## KingYoshi

Indeed it does. The beauty in it is, not only is the roll/position change especially helpful to those who tend to lose consciousness, but it also acts as a refresh button for those who often lay awake for hours with nothing happening. It helps out both sides of the WILD equation  ::D: .

----------


## RXC573

I actually had forgotten to change sides on my last two tries, but i will really put effort into staying concious tonight. cheers

----------


## KingYoshi

Good luck to you! Remember to stay calm and confident!

----------


## shwaa

I used this WILD technique and finally had some success!  I had been trying the Hemi-Sync (Monroe institute) Lucid Dreaming audio on headphones every night, but had no success after 2 weeks.  Then I found this forum and this technique in particular and it actually worked.  Well, it worked mostly.

I say mostly because I did have a false awakening, and I realized that I was dreaming, however I heard someone using the sink in my apartment during the dream and got scared and woke up.  So I didn't enjoy full control yet.  Maybe tonight  :smiley: 

For anyone having trouble with externally induced Lucid Dreaming like I did, I'd suggest to try this.  I did add some internal (i.e. not aloud) affirmation - "the next thing I see, I will be dreaming", repeated while reverse blinking.  Once my eyes felt heavy I stopped the affirmations and concentrated, but not too hard, on the imagery that came as Yoshi describes.

A quick question on Sleep Paralysis:  When I was drifting away, immediately before my false awakening, I felt a sudden, extremely strong tingling all over my body.  It was overwhelmingly strong, but not painful.  Is this a sign of SP?

----------


## robot that is lucid

I tried to do this when I woke up around an hour ago, but I started coughing. Does coughing affect WILDs? Should I have kept on going? And it's a school night tonight. I might try again during a nap later, though.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

I have a question about HH, do they go away if you open your eyes? ie, if I get scared by someone grabbing me or something, can I open my eyes to stop the SP process?
Also, can I have a fan on, do I put blankets on me or not?

----------


## KingYoshi

> I used this WILD technique and finally had some success!  I had been trying the Hemi-Sync (Monroe institute) Lucid Dreaming audio on headphones every night, but had no success after 2 weeks.  Then I found this forum and this technique in particular and it actually worked.  Well, it worked mostly.
> 
> I say mostly because I did have a false awakening, and I realized that I was dreaming, however I heard someone using the sink in my apartment during the dream and got scared and woke up.  So I didn't enjoy full control yet.  Maybe tonight 
> 
> For anyone having trouble with externally induced Lucid Dreaming like I did, I'd suggest to try this.  I did add some internal (i.e. not aloud) affirmation - "the next thing I see, I will be dreaming", repeated while reverse blinking.  Once my eyes felt heavy I stopped the affirmations and concentrated, but not too hard, on the imagery that came as Yoshi describes.
> 
> A quick question on Sleep Paralysis:  When I was drifting away, immediately before my false awakening, I felt a sudden, extremely strong tingling all over my body.  It was overwhelmingly strong, but not painful.  Is this a sign of SP?



Indeed, those intense vibrations are very common with SP. They generally occur right as SP is fully setting in. Usually there will be other signs of SP starting to show itself before these vibrations (patterns, lights, blurred images, numbness, ect). Just try to stay relaxed when these vibrations start. They can definitely be a bit overwhelming the first few times you experience them, but eventually you will get used to them. 





> I tried to do this when I woke up around an hour ago, but I started coughing. Does coughing affect WILDs? Should I have kept on going? And it's a school night tonight. I might try again during a nap later, though.



If you have to cough...go ahead and do it. Then just continue with the process as if you never coughed in the first place. It won't ruin your chances for success. Now if you are sick and are coughing excessively, it may be difficult to fall asleep, let alone perform a successful WILD. Just a normal cough/throat clear/etc won't hurt you in the least. 





> I have a question about HH, do they go away if you open your eyes? ie, if I get scared by someone grabbing me or something, can I open my eyes to stop the SP process?
> Also, can I have a fan on, do I put blankets on me or not?



I always sleep with a fan on (even in the winter), keep my room pretty chilly, and sleep under a heavy blanket. That is what makes me the most comfortable and performing WILDs is all about comfort and relaxation. Sleep how you are most comfortable. During SP, your eyelids will become paralyzed as well. Though they do tend to be the last body part to become paralyzed and the first to break SP. You can certainly fight through and break SP if you want to badly enough. Just try to open your eyes and force your body to move. You most likely won't be able to move the first couple jerks you try, but just keep working yourself awake and you will break SP. I would say that 80% of the time, nothing even remotely scary will happen during SP. Only a few times ever has it felt like someone touched me/grabbed me/jabbed me in the ribs (bastard SP, lol)/etc. Most of the time when you get something scary it will be a "feeling of dread/impending doom" hallucination or some sort of loud auditory hallucination that might startle you. Those are pretty easy to overcome with some practice. Just assure yourself that you cannot be harmed and everything is just a hallucination. The feeling of dread will pass after a few moments...usually once SP sets in deep. As for loud noises, just be prepared for any auditory hallucinations and simply try to ignore them. Not too bad at all.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

That helps my confidence greatly, another question, more lengthy. 
    Ive never had a lucid dream, its never really occured to me that im dreaming when I am, no matter how ridiculous the dream "oh a dinosaur eating a clown and flying away, that makes perfect sense to me... durrr hurr...". Most of my dreams are more like memories that I unlock when I wake up and think.. hmm... that was a dream? ohhh that was a dream! Will WILDing be a for sure lucid, ie if I stand up after SP and HH and do a RC to find I'm dreaming, or will I forget to RC like I typically do in dreams?
    Also, I've read that the mind will send a strong "turn over now" signal, and if you disobey it the mind assumes your asleep and SP sets in. Should I obey it and turn over and restart my counting, or should I disobey it and focus on remaining still and getting to SP?

----------


## KingYoshi

*Hmm....*




> That helps my confidence greatly, another question, more lengthy. 
>     Ive never had a lucid dream, its never really occured to me that im dreaming when I am, no matter how ridiculous the dream "oh a dinosaur eating a clown and flying away, that makes perfect sense to me... durrr hurr...". Most of my dreams are more like memories that I unlock when I wake up and think.. hmm... that was a dream? ohhh that was a dream! Will WILDing be a for sure lucid, ie if I stand up after SP and HH and do a RC to find I'm dreaming, or will I forget to RC like I typically do in dreams?
> 
> *If you make it through the transition and into the dream state...you will know you are dreaming. During a WILD you never lose consciousness throughout the entire process.* 
> 
>     Also, I've read that the mind will send a strong "turn over now" signal, and if you disobey it the mind assumes your asleep and SP sets in. Should I obey it and turn over and restart my counting, or should I disobey it and focus on remaining still and getting to SP? 
> 
> *Well this depends on which technique you are using. There are some techniques where you ignore the signals and don't move throughout the entire process. In my technique, you roll over/change position every 10 minutes or so. There really is no right way or wrong way. It all comes down to which technique works best for you. I always suggest trying many different techniques because and figuring out which ones are best suited for you. Also, if you like part of technique "A" and a different part of technique "B," don't be afraid to mix them and develop your own techniques. My technique is a combination of past experiences and borrowed elements from other techniques. All meshed together to form a technique that works very well for me and may work very well for you...or it may not. You will just have to experiment and see how it goes. Hope this helped clear things up a bit.*



*Good luck to you and if you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask. That goes for everyone else as well !*

----------


## iFatal

Pretty cool technique. This is basically what I do when I try to WILD the only difference is I don't use the reverse blinking and I just lay on my back so I don't pass out. My problem is just getting into sleep paralysis. Any tips?

I just let my mind wander. (Sometimes to the point I pass out).
I do a WBTB always
I'm relaxed 
etc.

My hands tend to get numb and sometimes I get a spinning feeling. Never any HI. When I do get these sensations, my heart rate increases (which I know is a hallucination) and my breathing pattern changes. (Which I think is my problem.)

----------


## KingYoshi

Thanks. When you start getting those spinning sensations, increased hear rate hallucinations, etc...this is the first stages of SP. Remember, when you sleep, your breathing is slow, deep, and relatively methodical. Try to keep this pattern. The on set of hallucinations can get the emotions/and adrenaline flowing...this, of course, is not what you want. Counter this by keeping that slow deep breathing pattern and imagine yourself falling into a deeper and deeper state of relaxation. If you know that you are breathing normal, but it feels/sounds like you are breathing in an irregular manner...this could also be a hallucination. Don't trust your senses in SP, just continue the process and believe what you know. If that makes any sense  :tongue2: . You are getting very close. Make sure when you let your mind wonder, that part of you is still observing the darkness. It is like the backdrop of the entire technique. If you don't stay in that casual observation mode and get lost in your thoughts...it is easy to lose consciousness. It is quite a fine line and will take practice and experience to learn how to walk it. Hope this helped out a bit. Good luck to you!

----------


## iFatal

Thanks.

I find that if I stare at the back of my eyelids my eyes open thats why I keep my mind wandering. I also see like blobs and different colors swirling around if I do stare at the back of my eyelids but I also get this if I were awake like right now here while i'm typing this up, if I closed my eyes I would see the exact same thing. Swirly things with different colors. I don't think this is HI though.

Thanks for the help.

Btw, do you have msn? Mine is [email protected] if you would like to add me. (I made that e-mail in like 3rd grade.)

----------


## LonelyTurtle

I have another question, when you WILD, after you enter your dream and RC and determine you are dreaming, will you have to 'ground yourself' in your dream, ie, spinning around, rubbing your hands together, examining things; or will you not be kicked from your dream if you attain lucidity via WILD?

----------


## KingYoshi

I always recommend stabilizing the dream at the start of any lucid. Once you perform your RC, just stand there for a moment and let everything settle in. Rub your hands, maybe feel some textures/objects around you, rub your eyes to get everything focused, etc. I wouldn't recommend anything drastic like dream spinning. Just some subtle things to let the dream settle in. Sometimes all you really need to do is stand there for a few moments. This goes for any lucid dream, btw. Taking a few moments to stabilize will help extend your dreams and enhance your experience. Is it required? Nah, only if the dream seems very unstable, but it is recommended. Each dream is different as far as stability is concerned, but even if everything is crystal clear and perfectly stable...I recommend waiting a few moments anyway. Just to be safe.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

I have another, more broad question (thanks for your answers lol), what is a lucid dream like? From reading a couple of your WILD DJ entries, from what I understand, in your dreams you have control over certain aspects ie, keyblade, flying, but for the rest of it you just kind of roll with whatever happens next?
    If I wanted to go through my window upon waking, and fly over my hometown, and do nothing but this; would this happen? Or would I meet a DC or something different would happen that would alter the course of the dream?

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, you can do anything you want really. Some things take practice and technique, but once you learn control...you can do anything. I often like to just play along with dream plot and act as if DCs are real and I'm in an alternate world. Every now and then I will go into "god mode" and just wreck shit or go on sex sprees, lol. If you want, you can take a look at my old Dream Journal. Its from when I was new to the whole experience and would specifically set out to do things or just fly around the whole dream, etc. Now days, I have more fun seeing all the crazy plots and characters my mind puts in front of me and just seeing where the adventure takes me. Now, your dream will often throw random shit at you and chances to enter dream plot, but you can simply ignore them. Plus, unless you are experienced with LDing, you can easily lose lucidity if you just play along with the dream plot. Admittedly, it has taken some practice to get good at it.

Edit: I don't really specify sometimes, but I use a lot of passive control in my lucid dreams. Basically, I think/expect something to happen...and it does. I forget to talk about it sometimes, but many things that seem to "just happen" for me...I actually am making happen with passive control. Then, a lot of crazy shit does seem to "just happen" in my dreams  :tongue2: . I assure you though...I have very good control in my dreams for the most part.  :tongue2:

----------


## BobbyLance

In connection with WBTBing, can I use my "peeing instinct"(the instinct we get when our bladder is full) as a substitute to an alarm clock? I lived in a small apartment with 4 other people, It would be rude for them to be disturbed. If you think that my "peeing instinct" won't get the job done, is there ANY substitute to an alarm clock?

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, that will work fine. Drink a bunch of fluids before bed and you will wake naturally to relieve yourself. You could also put a cellphone in your sock and set the alarm to vibrate.

----------


## reere

Didn't you ever have a dream in which you need so much to go to the bathroom...And then you wake up and you so much have to go to the bathroom...lol
I never did this during the dream though, I hope when you relieve yourself during the dream, you don't relieve yourself in your bed! ::doh::

----------


## BobbyLance

> Yeah, that will work fine. Drink a bunch of fluids before bed and you will wake naturally to relieve yourself. You could also put a cellphone in your sock and set the alarm to vibrate.



I tried it and it worked like a charm. But something's bugging me. Last night, I drunk 3 glasses of water then I slept like i would to. Then, I had a dream(I wasn't lucid). In the dream, my mouth was stuffed(really stuffed) with cotton(I was breathing through my nose). One of the DC told me I just went to the dentist. Everything went perfectlly until at a certain part of my dream, I had a hard time breathing. It's because my nose began to become Stuffed/clogged. Now: my Nose AND my Mouth is both clogged. I began to struggle for air in my dream, after a long struggling, i woke up. then I peeid and went back to my bed.

I got a question for you: Did i woke up because My bladder's full or because i was suffocated in my dream?

----------


## LonelyTurtle

> I tried it and it worked like a charm. But something's bugging me. Last night, I drunk 3 glasses of water then I slept like i would to. Then, I had a dream(I wasn't lucid). In the dream, my mouth was stuffed(really stuffed) with cotton(I was breathing through my nose). One of the DC told me I just went to the dentist. Everything went perfectlly until at a certain part of my dream, I had a hard time breathing. It's because my nose began to become Stuffed/clogged. Now: my Nose AND my Mouth is both clogged. I began to struggle for air in my dream, after a long struggling, i woke up. then I peeid and went back to my bed.
> 
> I got a question for you: Did i woke up because My bladder's full or because i was suffocated in my dream?



    Not as experienced as yoshi, but I think its because of the suffocation, which was because of your bladder. You had to pee, and instead of pissing yourself in your bed, your brain made you suffocate in your dream so you would wake up and realize this.

    On a different note, Im going to try and WILD in the afternoon today, ill let you know how it goes.

----------


## BobbyLance

> Not as experienced as yoshi, but I think its because of the suffocation, which was because of your bladder. You had to pee, and instead of pissing yourself in your bed, your brain made you suffocate in your dream so you would wake up and realize this.
> 
>     On a different note, Im going to try and WILD in the afternoon today, ill let you know how it goes.



Thanks for the answer! I'll try to do an attempt this night. Let me see if i get suffocated again(I'll drink a lot of water again)

----------


## RXC573

Worst case scenario last night. I woke up at 3:50 for a WBTB WILD. I then proceded to try this technique for an hour, without success. I was laying still, eyes closed, and would roll aobut every 10 minutes. Neither SP, nor a dream, would come. So now I lost a lot of sleep, and epicly failed. advice?

----------


## ronna

you know just before you enter WILD you should hear a sound of some kind just by your ear? (everyone doesn't but it's common).
well this thing has happened to me a few times now that even when im not attempting a WILD, just when i feel myself falling asleep and losing grip on reality and time and space ect. I hear this zipper sound by my ear and it's quite loud and i actually wake up to this?? 
is it possible that the sound i hear is this same sound your supposed to hear before you enter WILD?

----------


## Shadow27

> you know just before you enter WILD you should hear a sound of some kind just by your ear? (everyone doesn't but it's common).
> well this thing has happened to me a few times now that even when im not attempting a WILD, just when i feel myself falling asleep and losing grip on reality and time and space ect. I hear this zipper sound by my ear and it's quite loud and i actually wake up to this?? 
> is it possible that the sound i hear is this same sound your supposed to hear before you enter WILD?



That sound you hear is a hypnagogic hallucination. I hear them all the time when I'm wilding. Even when
I am not disoriented yet. I usually hear tones, a piano, or even voices and they can be quiet like a passing
thought or earsplittingly loud but still in your mind.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Not as experienced as yoshi, but I think its because of the suffocation, which was because of your bladder. You had to pee, and instead of pissing yourself in your bed, your brain made you suffocate in your dream so you would wake up and realize this.
> 
>     On a different note, Im going to try and WILD in the afternoon today, ill let you know how it goes.



That is exactly what I would have said  :smiley: ! Turtle gets it! Dreams often do things like this. They will disguise the outside world in very creative and random ways. I notice it mostly with sound because it frequently penetrates the dream world. For example, an alarm clock may start out in the dream as a quacking duck and then slowly began to sound more like the alarm until you wake up.





> Worst case scenario last night. I woke up at 3:50 for a WBTB WILD. I then proceded to try this technique for an hour, without success. I was laying still, eyes closed, and would roll aobut every 10 minutes. Neither SP, nor a dream, would come. So now I lost a lot of sleep, and epicly failed. advice?



It seems you had woken yourself up too much during your WBTB. Try to stay awake for a shorter amount of time before attempting the WILD. You may just want to try stay awake for a few minutes before trying. Also, make sure you aren't thinking about that 10 minute roll over. Just lay there performing the technique and if it seems you have laid there for a while and nothing is happening, slowly roll over keeping your eyes closed into a new position. 10 minutes is just an estimate, so make sure you aren't trying to hit the 10 minutes precisely every time. If you are doing this, you are too concentrated on the technique and this may hinder your success. Try not to really think about the technique and just perform it. Nothing has to be exact or perfect. Remember, if you lay awake for long periods of time, this simply means you couldn't fall asleep. Either you weren't tired (unlikely in this situation), or you were doing something to keep yourself awake (whether you noticed it or not). 





> you know just before you enter WILD you should hear a sound of some kind just by your ear? (everyone doesn't but it's common).
> well this thing has happened to me a few times now that even when im not attempting a WILD, just when i feel myself falling asleep and losing grip on reality and time and space ect. I hear this zipper sound by my ear and it's quite loud and i actually wake up to this?? 
> is it possible that the sound i hear is this same sound your supposed to hear before you enter WILD?



Like Shadow said, this is HH (hypnagogic hallucination). These will often times start to occur even before SP has really set in. These noises, numbness, seeing your thought, etc are the early signs that SP is starting/trying to set in. You have just sit back and passively observe the HH/HI. Act as if nothing strange is happening and all of this is normal. Anything unpleasant/frightening should simply be ignored and it will pass. Just let these hallucinations come and go as they please. Meanwhile, continue to fall into a deeper and deeper sense of relaxation.

----------


## RXC573

Yoshi, all I did was sit up in bed and shake my limbs around, but i was really focusing on trying to have concious thoughts so that i would not fall unconcious. Also, although my arms and legs got a little bit tingly, it never spread to my chest area. I find this whole situation peculiar

----------


## Shadow27

> Yoshi, all I did was sit up in bed and shake my limbs around, but i was really focusing on trying to have concious thoughts so that i would not fall unconcious. Also, although my arms and legs got a little bit tingly, it never spread to my chest area. I find this whole situation peculiar



Numbness doesn't spread to your chest until late-stage hypnagogia which will be
extremely close to sleep paralysis.

----------


## RXC573

So I should have layed there longer? when  I felt the numbness in my legs and arms, I thought i was on the right track, and continued to stay still, but the numbness never spread. OH well, I will try again tonight!

----------


## AquaSculptor

I'm definitely going to try these techniques tonight, I've been messing around lately.  The reverse blinking technique sounds really interesting.

Thanks for the guide  ::D: .

----------


## Shadow27

I've recently  been playing with a technique where I try to simulate Rapid Eye Movement
to sort of trick my body. It seemed to increase HI the one time I tried it. I'll let you guys
know how it works on my next WILD.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

Tried to WILD today, to no avail. I had gotten up today at around 12:00 and gone to school, still quite tired as I had only gotten about 7 hours of sleep. After I got home I waited until about 5:30 and tried to WILD. I sat still for like 20 minutes, my whole body (except my head) totally asleep, i felt like I didnt even have any arms or legs after a while, I was calm too; focused on the blackness and breathing. When I rolled over it was kind of like I was made of slow motion jello, and my limbs had to kind of slowly move. I layed there for about two hours, rolling occasionally. I guess it didnt work because I was too awake, not to mention my damn cat was sleeping next to me and would twitch and lick itself and shit every 5 seconds. I think ill try a WBTB later, I'm fairly confident it will work.

----------


## Shadow27

> Tried to WILD today, to no avail. I had gotten up today at around 12:00 and gone to school, still quite tired as I had only gotten about 7 hours of sleep. After I got home I waited until about 5:30 and tried to WILD. I sat still for like 20 minutes, my whole body (except my head) totally asleep, i felt like I didnt even have any arms or legs after a while, I was calm too; focused on the blackness and breathing. When I rolled over it was kind of like I was made of slow motion jello, and my limbs had to kind of slowly move. I layed there for about two hours, rolling occasionally. I guess it didnt work because I was too awake, not to mention my damn cat was sleeping next to me and would twitch and lick itself and shit every 5 seconds. I think ill try a WBTB later, I'm fairly confident it will work.



You made some progress my friend, give it more time.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Yoshi, all I did was sit up in bed and shake my limbs around, but i was really focusing on trying to have concious thoughts so that i would not fall unconcious. Also, although my arms and legs got a little bit tingly, it never spread to my chest area. I find this whole situation peculiar



Ah, yeah you really shouldn't try to focus on anything. This is doing too much and will cause the laying awake for extended periods of time with no results. I suggest letting your mind free. let your thoughts pass in and out at will. In order to not lose consciousness...keep watch on the darkness of your closed eyes. Let your mind wonder, but keep the darkness in the background of everything. Always keep an eye on it and watch for anything happening in it. Stay relaxed and don't try to do too much.





> So I should have layed there longer? when  I felt the numbness in my legs and arms, I thought i was on the right track, and continued to stay still, but the numbness never spread. OH well, I will try again tonight!



You were on the right track. You just needed to keep following the "path" towards sleep. The whole problem was that you didn't fall asleep. You got to the numbness and early signs of SP trying to set in, but you were just too conscious. You have to really tip-toe the line and stay just on the conscious side.





> I'm definitely going to try these techniques tonight, I've been messing around lately.  The reverse blinking technique sounds really interesting.
> 
> Thanks for the guide .



Awesome, be sure to post your results or any questions you may have concerning your attempt. Good luck to you!





> I've recently  been playing with a technique where I try to simulate Rapid Eye Movement
> to sort of trick my body. It seemed to increase HI the one time I tried it. I'll let you guys
> know how it works on my next WILD.



That sounds very interesting indeed. Be sure to update us with your progress on this. 





> Tried to WILD today, to no avail. I had gotten up today at around 12:00 and gone to school, still quite tired as I had only gotten about 7 hours of sleep. After I got home I waited until about 5:30 and tried to WILD. I sat still for like 20 minutes, my whole body (except my head) totally asleep, i felt like I didnt even have any arms or legs after a while, I was calm too; focused on the blackness and breathing. When I rolled over it was kind of like I was made of slow motion jello, and my limbs had to kind of slowly move. I layed there for about two hours, rolling occasionally. I guess it didnt work because I was too awake, not to mention my damn cat was sleeping next to me and would twitch and lick itself and shit every 5 seconds. I think ill try a WBTB later, I'm fairly confident it will work.



Yeah, keep in mind that when you lay awake for long periods of time with no results, you simply aren't getting close enough to falling asleep. You may not have been tired enough, or may have been concentrating/too focused on something that kept you awake. Just keep trying and try to get a little closer each time. Good luck and if you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## Purebred

Hey, Yoshi. I decided to try your tutorial out. I've tryed few other WILD tutorials and they were succesful, but I just don't find them enoyable.
I almost never expeience HI and never notice when I enter SP. I just lay down and enter my LD without realizing or any signs. Fortunately, I always end up in another place, so I know I am lucid, but how should I know if I am not deaming NOW, while laying in my bed?

----------


## AquaSculptor

> Awesome, be sure to post your results or any questions you may have concerning your attempt. Good luck to you!




I tried it last night and I had mixed results but I guess I learned something x_x. I can't enter SP on purpsoe, Every time I woke up from a dream I would spend 3-9 minutes laying still after changing positions and It just wouldn't work no matter what I tried, but whenever I fell asleep after forgetting about it I would wake up in the middle of  my dream exremely tired, if I closed my eyes for 3-7 seconds the effects of SP and audio hallucinations started to take place. I felt like my entire body was vibrating and I kept hearing a voice say "IIdontWant3000" really fast x_x it was weird. But yay I guess, atleast I know how to do it kinda now. I'll just set my alarm to wake me up at 2 hour intervals.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hey, Yoshi. I decided to try your tutorial out. I've tryed few other WILD tutorials and they were succesful, but I just don't find them enoyable.
> I almost never expeience HI and never notice when I enter SP. I just lay down and enter my LD without realizing or any signs. Fortunately, I always end up in another place, so I know I am lucid, but how should I know if I am not deaming NOW, while laying in my bed?



It can be a bit tricky. I try to use this logic...when you are trying to WILD, your eyes are closed correct? Well, after SP and any HH/HI if your eyes are opened, but you don't remember ever actually opening them, you are likely in the dream state. If you don't really notice SP, your eyes will still be open without explanation once you are in the dream state.  





> I tried it last night and I had mixed results but I guess I learned something x_x. I can't enter SP on purpsoe, Every time I woke up from a dream I would spend 3-9 minutes laying still after changing positions and It just wouldn't work no matter what I tried, but whenever I fell asleep after forgetting about it I would wake up in the middle of  my dream exremely tired, if I closed my eyes for 3-7 seconds the effects of SP and audio hallucinations started to take place. I felt like my entire body was vibrating and I kept hearing a voice say "IIdontWant3000" really fast x_x it was weird. But yay I guess, atleast I know how to do it kinda now. I'll just set my alarm to wake me up at 2 hour intervals.



Nice, you at least got to feel the effects of SP! Just keep trying to stay in SP a little longer each time and work toward completing the transition. Nice job and keep practicing and making progress!

----------


## Raphael

Tried it out last night but got too bored of lying around. I ended up falling asleep and having a DILD though so it's all good  :wink2: 

I'll try it again tonight after doing a WBTB, I don't think I was tired enough last night. I have a short attention span.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah you may not have been tired enough. The beauty with WILD, is even when you don't succeed...your chances for DILD increase. You spending time just before bed trying to lucid dream, gets your brain in the lucid dreaming mind frame. Good luck to you!

----------


## Gerter

This looks like the perfect technique for me! I found it hard staying on my back while trying it, and I am a side sleeper, always thought you weren't aloud to move ... will post results in the morning.

----------


## KingYoshi

Good luck to you! With some techniques you are advised to lay completely still (or as still as possible). Keep in mind though, that there are many, many ways to achieve lucidity. Techniques that work for some, simply don't do it for others. If you struggle with the laying still in one position for long periods of time (like I did), then this may indeed be perfect for you. Remember to always try many different things and figure which works best for you. Don't ever be a afraid to tweak a technique to suit your preferences. Nothing with dreaming is precise or exact. There is a lot of flexibility when dealing with the dream world. Again, good luck to you!

----------


## MrBlue

I really like the way Yoshi is so positive and support everyone. Thank you!

----------


## Gerter

> I really like the way Yoshi is so positive and support everyone. Thank you!



+1

He should win 10 internets.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I really like the way Yoshi is so positive and support everyone. Thank you!



No problem at all! That really means a lot to me, btw. I can still remember when I first started to lucid dream...how excited I was and how much of a positive effect lucid dreaming had on me. I want to give that back to the community with everything I have learned/experienced in my time here. I really enjoy helping everyone out.





> +1
> 
> He should win 10 internets.



 ::D: !

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey Yoshi, I tried WBTB last night. It was successful. It was around 2:00 in the morning. I noticed my eyes were heavy and painful and dizzy. Is it normal? or Could it be that I disturbed my REM????

----------


## KingYoshi

Hmm...your eyes were heavy, painful, and dizzy when you woke up for WBTB? Or, while you were trying to WILD during your WBTB?...or?

----------


## Gerter

So tried this technique, didn't fully sp but got close I think, started vibrating over my body, and seeing colours, I got too excited though cause my heart started pounding and I started to heat up quite a bit (is that normal). I rolled over but lost it completely, think I will just stay on my back next time.  :smiley:

----------


## AquaSculptor

I reached SP, multiple times last night, again. I'm having alot of trouble transitioning into the dream though. Any tips or suggestions?

----------


## RXC573

I am really trying to balance between being too tired and too awake, as I either fall asleep or cant fall asleep. Last night, I had a vivid dream after i fell asleep from this technique though. Attempting again tonight, of course

----------


## BobbyLance

> Hmm...your eyes were heavy, painful, and dizzy when you woke up for WBTB? Or, while you were trying to WILD during your WBTB?...or?



It's When I woke up FROM WBTB

----------


## KingYoshi

> So tried this technique, didn't fully sp but got close I think, started vibrating over my body, and seeing colours, I got too excited though cause my heart started pounding and I started to heat up quite a bit (is that normal). I rolled over but lost it completely, think I will just stay on my back next time.



Yeah, definitely don't roll over once you reach SP or when SP begins to set in. The roll over is for prior to getting into SP  :tongue2: . Yeah, the pounding heart and "heating up" are common hallucinations. You heart really isn't beating fast. In fact, your heart rate is actually slowing down in preparation for sleep. Just simply to try ignore these hallucinations and continue toward a deeper and deeper state of relaxation. You were definitely close, just keep practicing. Congrats on your progress and good luck to you!





> I reached SP, multiple times last night, again. I'm having alot of trouble transitioning into the dream though. Any tips or suggestions?



Once you reach SP, act as if it is completely normal and nothing odd is happening. Just continue to relax. Remember, the transition = falling asleep. Make sure you aren't focusing on anything in particular. Just casually sit back and observe/experience any HH/HI you may get and be confident that you will succeed in making it to the dream state. Just allow SP to intensify and sort of "take you" wherever it wants to go. Good luck!





> I am really trying to balance between being too tired and too awake, as I either fall asleep or cant fall asleep. Last night, I had a vivid dream after i fell asleep from this technique though. Attempting again tonight, of course



I would suggest being on the tired side of the spectrum. No one likes laying awake for hours and even failed WILDs (from losing consciousness) often lead to vivid non-lucids or DILDs. Just try to keep a running watch on the darkness of your closed eyes. Try not to forget about it as you let your mind wander. Keep a casual watch on it at all times. Good luck!





> It's When I woke up FROM WBTB



Ah, this is pretty normal. You were just disoriented. This happens sometimes when you wake up from sleep. It probably has to do with waking up from a particular phase of sleep (I'm not sure which one), but you are much more disoriented than usual when this happens (in my experience anyway). You didn't disturb your REM and I wouldn't worry too much about it  :tongue2: . It happens from time to time.

----------


## MrBlue

> Just try to keep a running watch on the darkness of your closed eyes. Try not to forget about it as you let your mind wander. Keep a casual watch on it at all times.



If I keep a casual watch on the darkness I just lay awake for hours. If I don't, I fall asleep losing consciousness.

----------


## Raphael

> If I keep a casual watch on the darkness I just lay awake for hours. If I don't, I fall asleep losing consciousness.



That's the whole challenge with WILDs. You need to have an anchor for your consciousness that works for you. Something that doesn't dominate the forefront of your mind causing you to stay awake for hours, nor get too easily lost in your thoughts causing you to lose consciousness. 

One good anchor that works for a lot of people is dull pain. I've tried putting a small marble under ass while doing a WILD and it worked well for me. Another one I've tried is listening to my heart beat.

----------


## MrBlue

Thank you Raphael! I'm going to try with the anchor this night.

----------


## BobbyLance

Last Night, I went to bed. I was planning to wake up 5 hours after I slept(WBTB). And for me to wake up, I filled up my bladder with 3 glasses of water. While sleeping(before the part where I wake up so that I can WILD in the mid. of the night), I had a dream(NOT LUCID). It was about visiting my old hometown and the other was about QuakerOats products. I was more focused on the QuakerOats stuff. My whole school is about QuakerOats. All my classmates are eating QuakerOats candy bar for recess while my teacher eat QuakerOats candy while teaching. I kept with the flow of my dream as if it was real. Then, at a certain part of that dream, I suddenly said to myself:"maybe I should wake up because 5 hours must have already passed since I slept". And then I woke up and it was 5 hours after I slept! I went to the bathroom and peeid and then went back to my bed. I then realized:"What the hell! I was lucid yet unlucid!

LOL I have a question: Was I lucid or not?

----------


## KingYoshi

> If I keep a casual watch on the darkness I just lay awake for hours. If I don't, I fall asleep losing consciousness.



Ah, yeah I use the darkness as an anchor, but there are many others you can try. I just usually suggest it because it is simple and doesn't require a lot of concentration. Everyone's mind works differently and a visual anchor just may not work well for you. Raph suggested a couple and you could also try running a fan and using the constant drone-like sound, you can count breaths, think of a particular scene/object, or any other anchors you can think of. The sleeping on a marble idea is pretty interesting.





> Last Night, I went to bed. I was planning to wake up 5 hours after I slept(WBTB). And for me to wake up, I filled up my bladder with 3 glasses of water. While sleeping(before the part where I wake up so that I can WILD in the mid. of the night), I had a dream(NOT LUCID). It was about visiting my old hometown and the other was about QuakerOats products. I was more focused on the QuakerOats stuff. My whole school is about QuakerOats. All my classmates are eating QuakerOats candy bar for recess while my teacher eat QuakerOats candy while teaching. I kept with the flow of my dream as if it was real. Then, at a certain part of that dream, I suddenly said to myself:"maybe I should wake up because 5 hours must have already passed since I slept". And then I woke up and it was 5 hours after I slept! I went to the bathroom and peeid and then went back to my bed. I then realized:"What the hell! I was lucid yet unlucid!
> 
> LOL I have a question: Was I lucid or not?



Lol, this happens sometimes (especially when you first start practicing lucid dreaming). Don't worry, it is good thing. It means your mind is starting to pick up on the concept and decipher reality from the dream state. I usually don't like to use the term semi-lucid, because you either know you are dreaming or you don't. If there is ever a time to use the term, it is with these types of dreams. Technically, you knew you were dreaming when you woke yourself up, so you were lucid. The best way to describe your mind-state, however, would probably be semi-lucid. Either way, you definitely obtained some lucidity  :smiley: . So, congrats on that and keep practicing. You are getting very close to a full blown lucid experience. Good luck!

----------


## deltz

Hey sorry if these questions are a bit silly, as I am knew to lucid dreaming!

I wonering how a nap and WBTB differs, im guessing with the nap you can go directly into the WILD but if you wake up in early hours its harder to go directly into a WILD, meaning you have to stay up and relax first.

Also how would sounds around you affect the WILD process, such as computer fans and such?

----------


## LonelyTurtle

> Hey sorry if these questions are a bit silly, as I am knew to lucid dreaming!
> 
> I wonering how a nap and WBTB differs, im guessing with the nap you can go directly into the WILD but if you wake up in early hours its harder to go directly into a WILD, meaning you have to stay up and relax first.
> 
> Also how would sounds around you affect the WILD process, such as computer fans and such?



    Napping would, in theory be harder to do because youve been awake for a while. A WBTB is in the middle of your REM period, your bound to be tired upon waking (the staying up and relaxing is just enough so that you dont end up falling asleep as soon as you close your eyes  :tongue2: ). 
    To my understanding, sounds can be a good anchor, the question is; can you sleep with them on normally? Its all about going to sleep [but consciously].
    Hope I helped.

----------


## Tripoli

Gonna try this gain tonight. Every morning though I get pumped up to do a wild, then by the time I wake up (4 hours from when I went to bed) I can't seem to get my sellf away from a bed for atleast ten minutes to become more aware instead of groggy.
I also find that after awhile of staying still I start feeling sharp pains on my head, my arm, or my foot to the point of driving me insane. I'm getting better at ignoring them but what are they? I feel like they are veins being closed off, but nothing it touching them besides my head on my bed.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

> Gonna try this gain tonight. Every morning though I get pumped up to do a wild, then by the time I wake up (4 hours from when I went to bed) I can't seem to get my sellf away from a bed for atleast ten minutes to become more aware instead of groggy.
> I also find that after awhile of staying still I start feeling sharp pains on my head, my arm, or my foot to the point of driving me insane. I'm getting better at ignoring them but what are they? I feel like they are veins being closed off, but nothing it touching them besides my head on my bed.



    The theory goes that its your mind 'making it up' to test if you are actually awake or not before it puts your body to sleep (SP), so most likely the pains are nothing more then in your mind; if you bolted up in bed and opened your eyes they would probably instantly go away.

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey, Guess what? I got my first-ever Lucid Dream. I woke up at around 2am but I was too sleepy to WILD, so I went back to sleep. Then, i woke up again, it was 4am. I went to the toilet, peeid, and return to my bed. I then said to myself:"I can't just let my sleeping time get wasted to nothing, I must have a result or progress". So I tried to WILD. There were a lot of external factors disturbing me: the fan, the damn dogs whooing,etc. But I used one external factor as an anchor: the ticking of the clock. I slept like I used to, the only difference is I'm listening to the ticking of the clock. I experienced SP. My body was shaking and a buzzing sound was getting intense. But I kept my calm. After some time, I opened my eyes. I was at the same room. But there were candles at every corner! I RC, The pinch-nose thing worked, the others didn't. I tried another round of RC and all the methods didn't worked! Disturbed, I wandered the house thinking if this is a dream, I tried to control the flame of the candle but it didn't worked. I asked my bro abut the secret pass, he don't know what I was talking about. And there I knew, it was a dream. After I asked my brother, everything melted and i woke up. I had my first lucid dream!

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hey sorry if these questions are a bit silly, as I am knew to lucid dreaming!
> 
> I wonering how a nap and WBTB differs, im guessing with the nap you can go directly into the WILD but if you wake up in early hours its harder to go directly into a WILD, meaning you have to stay up and relax first.
> 
> Also how would sounds around you affect the WILD process, such as computer fans and such?



REM generally takes several hours to kick in upon first falling asleep at night. As the night progresses, the REM periods become longer and more frequent. With WBTB, since you are coming off of sleep, your body will already be sufficiently relaxed to immediately start the WILD process. Naps are excellent times to WILD as well, but you may or may not need to perform some sort of relaxation technique before hand. It really just depends on how tired you are for the nap. Both times are excellent for WILDing and it really just depends on personal preference as to which you may like better. For WBTB, perform after at least 4 hours of sleep maybe a bit more. For naps, perform them 1-8 hours after waking in the morning. They can be performed later, but the longer you wait...the more difficult they become.

As for noise, as long as it isn't distracting and you can still sleep with it going on, you are fine. I sleep with a fan on most of the time. I also leave my ps2 on a lot and the ps2 fan generates noise as well. If it doesn't bother you and keep you awake, then it won't make a difference in the WILD process.





> Gonna try this gain tonight. Every morning though I get pumped up to do a wild, then by the time I wake up (4 hours from when I went to bed) I can't seem to get my sellf away from a bed for atleast ten minutes to become more aware instead of groggy.
> I also find that after awhile of staying still I start feeling sharp pains on my head, my arm, or my foot to the point of driving me insane. I'm getting better at ignoring them but what are they? I feel like they are veins being closed off, but nothing it touching them besides my head on my bed.



Ah, you may want to try to perform your WBTB a little later than after 4 hours if you are feeling too groggy. I would try 5 hours next time. These sharp pains/aggravations are really the reason I discovered my WILD technique. If I start getting these pains, I roll over and change position and they go away. Then I just continue with the process as if I have never moved. You either have to completely ignore these and not let them distract you...or just go ahead and take care of them by rolling to a comfortable position. If you are distracted by them or "fighting them off," you are keeping yourself to active and may struggle to move further along in the process.





> Ey, Guess what? I got my first-ever Lucid Dream. I woke up at around 2am but I was too sleepy to WILD, so I went back to sleep. Then, i woke up again, it was 4am. I went to the toilet, peeid, and return to my bed. I then said to myself:"I can't just let my sleeping time get wasted to nothing, I must have a result or progress". So I tried to WILD. There were a lot of external factors disturbing me: the fan, the damn dogs whooing,etc. But I used one external factor as an anchor: the ticking of the clock. I slept like I used to, the only difference is I'm listening to the ticking of the clock. I experienced SP. My body was shaking and a buzzing sound was getting intense. But I kept my calm. After some time, I opened my eyes. I was at the same room. But there were candles at every corner! I RC, The pinch-nose thing worked, the others didn't. I tried another round of RC and all the methods didn't worked! Disturbed, I wandered the house thinking if this is a dream, I tried to control the flame of the candle but it didn't worked. I asked my bro abut the secret pass, he don't know what I was talking about. And there I knew, it was a dream. After I asked my brother, everything melted and i woke up. I had my first lucid dream!



Awesome man!!! Not only was this your first LD, but it was also a successful WILD! Congrats to you and I'm sure this is just the first of many to come. Keep working at it and getting more and more experience. Nice job!

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey I got a question, How can I change my dream setting? Let's say I entered a dream. And I was on a desert a desert, how can I change that desert into a jungle?

----------


## Shadow27

Imagine trees shooting up out of the ground.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

> Ey I got a question, How can I change my dream setting? Let's say I entered a dream. And I was on a desert a desert, how can I change that desert into a jungle?



    Spinning in the dream, looking into a mirror and picturing where you want to go, imagining that its just over a hill and then flying there, opening your door picturing it etc.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Ey I got a question, How can I change my dream setting? Let's say I entered a dream. And I was on a desert a desert, how can I change that desert into a jungle?



Shadow and Turtle have given some good examples as well. What I would do, is just look for the jungle. Start flying/running around your desert island (or wherever you are) and picture the jungle in your mind. You will soon find it. In my experience, it is always easier to find something as opposed to just making it appear out of thin air.

----------


## dakotahnok

*This is a really great tutorial yoshi. We haven't talked much in the forum but I used this last night and it worked on the first try. 

Thanks*

----------


## KingYoshi

> This is a really great tutorial yoshi. We haven't talked much in the forum but I used this last night and it worked on the first try. 
> 
> Thanks



No problem, man. Glad it worked out well for you  ::D: !

----------


## BobbyLance

thanks, i'll try to "search" for it while wandering around

----------


## KingYoshi

> thanks, i'll try to "search" for it while wandering around



Sometimes it helps to say whatever you are looking for out loud. Shout out loud, "Jungle," every once in a while as you are searching for it. Be sure to look out into the horizon and see if there is a jungle off into the distance as well.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

So I tried to WILD today during a nap, and I'm not sure of my progress, perhaps you could enlighten me, yoshi?  :Shades wink: 
    I was lying on my front for about 5 minutes, and then rolled to my side. After about 2 minutes of being on my side, my body started to tingle and feel kind of warm; you know that feeling when you stand up too fast after sitting down for awhile (all the blood rushing to your feet), it felt kinda like that. I was just staring into the swirling darkness when out of the 'swirls' I swear I saw some clouds float by, and then in the center of my vision I saw an eye, and that floated away too. I'm not sure if in SP or not, after I thought I saw these things I got all excited and lost the WILD.
    Sound like the start of a WILD, or my brain playing tricks on me because I was expecting these things to happen (placebo effect i guess). I'm not sure because the clouds and eye were really random, I was expecting sounds or images of trees or something so I doubt my mind conjured them. Input?  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice, this was most definitely HI brought on by the onset of SP. I don't think SP had fully set in yet, but these were definitely hallucinations. I have saw some pretty unexpected visuals as well. This is good, you have made some nice progress. Now you know to expect the unexpected, and try to stay calm and relaxed the next time this happens. HI/HH will generally be very random and you won't have much control over it, if any. Nice job and just keep trying to get a little further along in the process with each attempt. Good luck!

----------


## LonelyTurtle

> Nice, this was most definitely HI brought on by the onset of SP. I don't think SP had fully set in yet, but these were definitely hallucinations. I have saw some pretty unexpected visuals as well. This is good, you have made some nice progress. Now you know to expect the unexpected, and try to stay calm and relaxed the next time this happens. HI/HH will generally be very random and you won't have much control over it, if any. Nice job and just keep trying to get a little further along in the process with each attempt. Good luck!



Thanks for the encouragement, I'm going to WBTB tomorrow morning (if I can get my lazy ass out of bed  :tongue2: , I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice, good luck to you! Remember, stay confident!

----------


## Requiem

woah dude.  a whole tutorial.  i'm going to do this one.  i'll post the result.

----------


## KingYoshi

Sweet! Good luck!

----------


## nmat3

really great, i'm trying this now, and i can tell i'm closer to have a LD =D thanks a lot!

----------


## Wry

Hi, I've tried this a couple of times but have only gotten to the tingly feeling in my arms and feet. I think this is because I've only tried to do it before I went to bed and after. I'm kinda turned off from trying this because of the hallucinations you say you can see in SP. Can you describe some of the scariest/strangest things you have seen while using this process? I have only had a couple of lucid dreams as well.

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, in my experience, 90% of the time there won't really be any scary hallucinations. Keep in mind that even the scariest hallucinations aren't as scary as you would think. Even if something frightening happens, in the back of your mind, you know it is just a hallucination and it will soon pass. This makes everything less frightening than it normally would be. If you ever get any unpleasant HI/HH, you should simply ignore it and it will soon pass. If need be, remind yourself, "This is just a hallucination...I can't be harmed...if I just ignore it, it will pass." After some experience with the hallucinations, you will get used to it. 

I suppose the most frightening HH I have ever had, was when I felt a "presence" get into bed with me. It then slowly worked its way up my body and I heard it breathing in my ear. I've heard the typical screams or weird "evil" talk, but the auditory hallucinations really aren't very scary if you just ignore them. Even with the presence breathing in my ear, I managed to stay relatively calm and ignore it. It soon faded and I made it into my WILD. If you can just power through one of the frightening ones, none of them will ever really seem scary again.

----------


## BobbyLance

I'm happy to announce that I can wake at will. Even without the aid of water, alarm clock, phone, etc. I can wake at middle of the night. My technique is to believe that I have drunk a lot of water. But in reality, I didn't.

----------


## Wry

That is reassuring. I don't know if I entered sleep paralysis but I set my alarm to wake me up at 5:30, 6 hours after I went to bed. I got up and went to the bathroom. I had trouble going back to sleep since I took a nap a couple hours earlier so I kinda just lay in bed for a good 30 minutes. All of a sudden I heard a song playing really clearly in my head and I felt somebody was behind me even though I couldn't see who it was. I heard the person walking around the side of my bed but I woke myself up before I saw them.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I'm happy to announce that I can wake at will. Even without the aid of water, alarm clock, phone, etc. I can wake at middle of the night. My technique is to believe that I have drunk a lot of water. But in reality, I didn't.



Awesome! You have trained yourself to wake up on your own. Congrats!





> That is reassuring. I don't know if I entered sleep paralysis but I set my alarm to wake me up at 5:30, 6 hours after I went to bed. I got up and went to the bathroom. I had trouble going back to sleep since I took a nap a couple hours earlier so I kinda just lay in bed for a good 30 minutes. All of a sudden I heard a song playing really clearly in my head and I felt somebody was behind me even though I couldn't see who it was. I heard the person walking around the side of my bed but I woke myself up before I saw them.



Yeah, it definitely sounds like you were having some hallucinations brought on by SP. You won't always feel the vibrations and some of the other common hallucinations. I would work on trying to stay in this state a little longer each time. Try to build up your confidence and ease your way into it. This was good progress, just keep working on it and I'm sure you will be able to overcome your fear. Good luck!

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey yoshi, I had a lucid dream last night through WILD. I spawned inside my room. I tried to get outside my apartment but when i grabbed the door knob, The buzzing sound(the one we experience when we Sp) started again even if I'm in already in a LD! the sound kept on and I sat on the sidewalk trying to calm my self. A few seconds passed and I spawned again in my bedroom. I RC and I was still in a LD. Again I tried to went outside but the sound repeated again. Irritated, I woke up. Any explanation for this?

----------


## KingYoshi

Well first off, congrats on a successful WILD! This buzzing was likely a minor stability issue. If you were fairly calm and the dream environment seemed stable, you may have just needed to ignore this buzzing. Something like this will often go away just by engaging in some dream activity. You likely just needed to immerse yourself within the dream (engaged in some dream activity/exploring/etc) and the buzzing would have went away. I see you experienced a false awakening and nice job catching it! A lot of times dreamers won't notice the false awakening and will think they are actually awake. That was pretty impressive!

----------


## Wry

Last night, I again used my alarm to wake myself up 6 hours after going to sleep. Again I had trouble going back to sleep, think this is because my body is programmed to get up and get ready for school when I hear my alarm, so I read a book for a little bit before I felt I was tired enough to actually fall back asleep. I found myself in a dream where I was in school, I realized I was dreaming and repeated to myself several times, "I'm dreaming." This caused the dream to fade and I think I was awake with my eyes closed. I suddenly felt a strong vibration followed by an equally strong second vibration throughout my body. Thinking I was somehow back in the dream, I opened my eyes to find myself in my bedroom awake. Should I have waited longer on the vibrations or what?

----------


## KingYoshi

First off, congrats on achieving lucidity. Once you realized you are dreaming, it is always a good idea to immediately stabilize. You almost performed a DEILD without even knowing it  :tongue2: . Once the dream starts to fade, you just lay still with your eyes closed. You will wake up and then immediately start transitioning back into the dream state. Sometimes it will be very quick and there will be little to no HH/HI. Other times, you experience HH/HI similar to a normal WILD transition. You probably should have waited out the vibrations a bit longer and you would have successfully DEILDed. Hmm...did you perform a RC once you realized you were in your bedroom? You may have transitioned into the dream state and not even realized it. Either way, you gained some valuable experience and will know what to expect the next time out. Good luck to you and if you have any further questions, just ask  :smiley: !

----------


## Wry

No, I didn't perform an RC but I looked at the time on my alarm clock. I think I heard numbers and letters usually look strange in dreams and it looked normal to me. Also, to stabilize you can just use verbal commands and/or look at your hands right?

----------


## LonelyTurtle

Had my first lucid dream! It was a hazy DILD, but it was lucid. I have some questions about it; I made a thread ( http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/blurry...-dream-112959/ ) if you want to help me out.
I'm going to try a WBTB tomorrow.

----------


## KingYoshi

I shall take a gander  ::D: . Good luck to you!

----------


## LonelyTurtle

> I shall take a gander . Good luck to you!



Thanks lol, btw your my dream guide, in the form of a yoshi  :smiley: . Seen you before, but I didnt clue in that I was dreaming.

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome! Hopefully next time, I will walk over to you, slap you in the face, point a finger and say, "Your dreaming Turtle! You are in a dream right now! Do a reality check!"  ::D:

----------


## BobbyLance

LOL last night, I woke up at will. I tried to WILD but I was too sleepy. But I didn't gave up, I tried to WILD as hard as I can. When suddenly, I started to say this strange Mantra: "The Power within, the power within, the power within, etc" I kept with the mantra's flow. Again, it changed, i started to say "Earth Fire water wind, Earth fire water wind, etc" after a few minutes, I had a successful WILD. Any explanation for my weird unexpected unintended mantra???

----------


## KingYoshi

> LOL last night, I woke up at will. I tried to WILD but I was too sleepy. But I didn't gave up, I tried to WILD as hard as I can. When suddenly, I started to say this strange Mantra: "The Power within, the power within, the power within, etc" I kept with the mantra's flow. Again, it changed, i started to say "*Earth Fire water wind*, Earth fire water wind, etc" after a few minutes, I had a successful WILD. Any explanation for my weird unexpected unintended mantra???



Ah, you were only missing "heart." With those powers combined....you would have had...Captain Planet! Lol.
On a serious note, I am not sure why you started this mantra, but it definitely worked  ::D: ! That is pretty cool that you just came up with a mantra without meaning to. Congrats on the successful WILD!

----------


## BobbyLance

> Ah, you were only missing "heart." With those powers combined....you would have had...Captain Planet! Lol.
> On a serious note, I am not sure why you started this mantra, but it definitely worked ! That is pretty cool that you just came up with a mantra without meaning to. Congrats on the successful WILD!



LoL cool joke. I remember captain planet as if it was yesterday. Anyways, LDing sure is full of mysteries. More discovery must be done.

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey, How can you make DCs appear? Like what if I want to meet Obama or Albert Einstein???

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, the best way to make a DC appear is to simply look for them. It is pretty difficult to just spawn a DC out of nowhere, so here is what I like to do. I will walk around corners, through doors, etc. Just walk around imagining who I want to meet. It is also a good idea to call out the name of the person you are looking for. So, if you wanted to meet Obama, simply walk around looking for him while shouting, "OBAMA! OBAMA! WHERE ARE YOU OBAMA?!?  :tongue2: . It sounds silly, but it works  ::D: !

----------


## corranhornchamp

There was someone I was looking for on my first LD. I thought I could spawn them out of no where but that's not how it happened. I shouted their name and spun around and I was transported to a brightly lit exterior front of an old fashioned diner. Streets were dark, high contrast, reminded me of a level out of Max Payne. The person I was looking for I caught a glimpse of in the window of the diner. When we locked eyes they began walking towards the diner exit. But the dream destabilized right as they were walking down the steps to the street where I was. 
I'm surprised to see how the mind works out things. You call out for someone in your dream and you find them, almost naturally, as if it were a scheduled rendezvous.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, calling out for someone or something helps a lot in dreams. If you are looking for a particular object, like a bowling ball  :tongue2: . You could search around for it and call out, "Bowling ball!" It will help your chances of finding that was well. It can be used with items as well as people.

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey I just want to ask, how old are you when started training yourself to the art of LDing???

----------


## KingYoshi

I was 20 years old when I first joined DreamViews and started lucid training. I turn 23 next month...

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey Yoshi, I had 2 LDs last night. So the first one was about this resort, beach resort to be specific. I was Lucid, but in the dream, I act as if it is Reality even if I know it's a dream. I even do the rub-my-hand thing to stabilize it. There was a part in my dream that I told my mind that I am dreaming, and I woke up. Disappointed, I slept, and I dreamed again. in the dream, I was Lucid. I was riding on a POGO. Pretty weird. I was at the middle of a road in a forest. So I just went north going where the road is taking me, I saw signs that were weird, just like what I expected in a typical LD. The dream was relaxing, hopping down on a pogo, enjoying the scenes. I then put in mind that it is a dream, And I woke up. It was 7am. I told myself: Damn! I forgot to do awesome stuff like flying, telekinesis, etc. 

I got a question:
1. What technique did I performed to LD? I didn't do WILD for sure. All I know was that I'm in a dream.
2. Why did I forgot that I have complete control over my dream?

And also, advanced happy birthday my friend!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## KingYoshi

1. You simply had a couple spontaneous DILDs. Nice job, btw  ::D: !
2. Sometimes you just get caught up in the feeling and the amazement of the dream world. I have had dreams where I just walked around looking at everything in amazement. 

Thanks a lot for the Happy Birthday  ::D: !!!

----------


## ElizaLS

This technique sounds very promising and simple.  ::D:  I'll try it tonight for my first LD since joining DV! (I've had natural LDs before) I'll post results tomorrow!

----------


## KingYoshi

Good luck to you and let me know how everything goes!

----------


## ElizaLS

I think I fell asleep while trying it.  ::lol::

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, that happens from time to time. Don't get discouraged just keep trying. Remember, you need to keep your mind active enough to where you don't lose consciousness, but not so active that you can't fall asleep. Falling asleep is key, but you want to do so while staying conscious.

----------


## mooseantlers

If I am comfortable on my back and don't feel the need to move. Will not doing the position change affect this method?

----------


## KingYoshi

Nah, that is fine. If you are nice and comfortable, you can go ahead and stay in that same position.

----------


## Spyguy

What is Reverse Blinking?

----------


## SoulClaw

wow, that actors technique is exactly what I did to get my first lucid.all day I told my lucid dreamer friend that I was going to lucid dream that night for sure, like I had a hunch or something and was going to do it *that* night.I just new it. so I got up to WBTB and had a my first successful WILD.

----------


## KingYoshi

> What is Reverse Blinking?



Reverse Blinking is where you have your eyes closed and blink them open and closed every so often. So, its name describes it exactly. Its just blinking in the opposite manner of normal blinking. People use this to relax their bodies for the WILDing process. It can help you relax as well as make you sleepy. I'm not exactly sure how or why it works, but I have used it occasionally and it helps a bit. You can give it a shot if you like and see if it works for you.





> wow, that actors technique is exactly what I did to get my first lucid.all day I told my lucid dreamer friend that I was going to lucid dream that night for sure, like I had a hunch or something and was going to do it *that* night.I just new it. so I got up to WBTB and had a my first successful WILD.



Yeah, that actor's technique can really work well if you are able to truly get into the right frame of mind. I like it a lot and it has helped me become lucid numerous times. Very nice success story and thanks for sharing!

----------


## ObliviousOtter

When I tried to hit SP for a WBTB last night I hit SP 3 times and failed each time. I don't know what I did wrong. When I hit SP (I know I hit it because of the HI, and I couldn't move) Are there any other ways of transferring to the Dreamworld because I didn't see 'a full dream scene' and I was just laying in SP for a good amount of time. Help please!

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, the dream scene will eventually form around you. As long as you continue to fall asleep. Once you get into SP, just relax and casually observe any HI/HH you may get. What I mean by casually observe it, see the HI, but don't think too much about it or analyze it. Just let it come and go as it pleases. Continue to stay calm and relaxed and allow yourself to finish falling asleep. Try not to think, "Oh I'm about to enter a dream!" or "I wonder how long this will last?" or "When will the dream scene form?" or something similar. Just lay there and act as if nothing strange is happening.

----------


## bengarmon

cool

----------


## Polarity

I've found entering sleep paralysis rather easy when I wake up in the morning. I can get in SP in about two minutes. I'm enough tired to let my body fall asleep, though enough awake to mantain high levels of awareness.
Today I could barely move my arm, almost felt my whole body paralised, it was a matter of a minute. I stood there for four-five minutes without experiencing any sounds or imagery.
Then, the paralysis slowly took off... Everything became normal.

Pretty happy I made it to SP again.
Do you know if WILDing in the morning, around 8-9 AM, is productive?

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, WILDing in the mornings is a good strategy. The further along you are in the sleep cycle, the longer your REM periods will last. The only trouble may be falling asleep. If you have already slept an entire cycle of sleep, you may have trouble transitioning (falling asleep) once you get into SP. It sounds like you were tired enough though. I definitely suggest you keep practicing in the morning. Try to get a little further along in the SP process with each attempt. Congrats on your progress and just keep working at it  ::D: !

----------


## Carmine

I tried this method out last night, and I think I got pretty close (I hope  ::D: ) - I got as far as a very heavy feeling in my arms and legs, with a tingling sensation, along with quite a lot of hypnagogic imagery. Only got that far though, nothing else happened. How close was I and what was I doing wrong?

----------


## KingYoshi

You got up to the point where SP was setting in. It may not have fully set in yet, but you were close to that point. The only thing left to do, is to finish falling asleep. While the hypnagogic imagery and tingling sensations are going on, make sure you don't focus on them. Just act as if nothing unusual is happening and continue to relax. Don't forget the you need t fall asleep in order to enter a dream. Just observe all the hallucinations in a passive manner and you should be able to keep your consciousness as you transition into the dream state. You got pretty close, just keep practicing! Congrats on your progress and just try to get a little further along in the process with each attempt  ::D: . Good luck to you!

----------


## Sugabombs

Wow I tried with the moving part last night and I instantly felt like something changed with my body. I fell asleep before anything could happen though xD But a really good technique Yoshi!

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome and thank you  ::D: ! Hopefully next time you'll be able to hang on to your consciousness a bit longer and experience full blown SP. Good luck to you!

----------


## Polarity

I can easily reach sleep paralysis in the morning, I have a pair of problems though.

First, despite my eyes closed, they blink. Sometimes I can see the black eyelid void becoming clearer in the corners, but when I blink they reset to black.
Second, I don't see any hallucinations or hear any sounds, therefore I can't transition in a dream. I remain in sleep paralysis too much time without "falling asleep".

----------


## KingYoshi

Just try not to even worry/think about the blinking. It may reset the void, but that won't have any negative effects on the process unless you start worrying/thinking too much about it. Just ignore them and act as if you had never blinked in the first place. Sometimes in SP, you won't get a lot of hallucinations. I have went through SP without sound, as well as without many visuals. Once you feel sleep paralysis, you basically just submit to it. Just allow it to overtake your entire body and do whatever it wants. Allow it to completely consume you. It may take several tries before you are able to get the transition going. Just don't give up. Remember, once you hit SP, you just have to fall asleep.

----------


## H202

> You got up to the point where SP was setting in. It may not have fully set in yet, but you were close to that point. The only thing left to do, is to finish falling asleep. While the hypnagogic imagery and tingling sensations are going on, make sure you don't focus on them. Just act as if nothing unusual is happening and continue to relax. Don't forget the you need t fall asleep in order to enter a dream. Just observe all the hallucinations in a passive manner and you should be able to keep your consciousness as you transition into the dream state. You got pretty close, just keep practicing! Congrats on your progress and just try to get a little further along in the process with each attempt . Good luck to you!



What kind of hallucianations are they? 
Does it differ from the person and things said person has seen?
During all this is the world sort of being "made" for you technically?

Can't wait to try this but so many questions :O

----------


## H202

I tried this last night and about 5-10 minutes in I started feeling like I needed to change positions so naturally, I did but throughout this whole process I couldn't keep from SWALLOWING I tried to keep it in moderation but its a little difficult.

When I rolled over onto my side (slowly and calmly, not opening my eyes) I felt the movements were "distant" or kind of muffled and I felt a tad numb and heavy.

After maybe half an hour or less I fell asleep.

Is this progress or are these normal for people who don't move for long periods of time in bed? :tongue2: 

Edit: Also I forgot to mention, at first when I tried to move my body didn't really want to like it was "frozen" was I entering SP or did my body naturally not want to move because I really wanted SP

----------


## Electronium

I tried this, and with help from the flex freezing and reverse blinking, I got farther than I ever have before. Just a little longer and I would've become lucid, but I heard my brother say something and  it woke me up...
Thanks for the tips, KingYoshi!

----------


## KingYoshi

> What kind of hallucianations are they? 
> Does it differ from the person and things said person has seen?
> During all this is the world sort of being "made" for you technically?
> 
> Can't wait to try this but so many questions :O



In SP you can feel any type of hallucination. Some common ones are flashing lights/colors, increased heart rate, voices, static-like noise/white noise, vibrations, random sense of dread/fear, etc. These are just a few, but you can experience just about anything. The type of hallucinations will vary from dreamer to dreamer. SP is at least a little different each time you get into.

As SP sets in, you are starting to fall asleep. During the transition you finish falling asleep and this is when the full dream scene forms. HH/HI is like dreaming before you are fully asleep.  





> I tried this last night and about 5-10 minutes in I started feeling like I needed to change positions so naturally, I did but throughout this whole process I couldn't keep from SWALLOWING I tried to keep it in moderation but its a little difficult.
> 
> When I rolled over onto my side (slowly and calmly, not opening my eyes) I felt the movements were "distant" or kind of muffled and I felt a tad numb and heavy.
> 
> After maybe half an hour or less I fell asleep.
> 
> Is this progress or are these normal for people who don't move for long periods of time in bed?
> 
> Edit: Also I forgot to mention, at first when I tried to move my body didn't really want to like it was "frozen" was I entering SP or did my body naturally not want to move because I really wanted SP



Once you get that real heavy feeling, you are close to the point where SP sets in. It is definitely progress. The key thing here, is you are gaining experience. Nothing helps more with WILDing than practice and experience. Just keep at it and try to get a little further along each time out. I'm entirely sure if SP was starting to set in or not, but that frozen feeling was probably just a very deep sense of relaxation. Either way, this is good and it is the first hurdle when WILDing. So congrats on purposely getting yourself into deep relaxation. Next up is getting SP to start setting in. You are very close to that. Good luck to you and just keep working at it!





> I tried this, and with help from the flex freezing and reverse blinking, I got farther than I ever have before. Just a little longer and I would've become lucid, but I heard my brother say something and  it woke me up...
> Thanks for the tips, KingYoshi!



Awesome! Just keep practicing and hopefully next time you won't get interrupted  :tongue2: . Congrats on your progress. I really like reverse blinking. I tried to WILD this morning when I woke up, but I just could get back to sleep. I felt that I had woke myself up too much. I did reverse blinking for about 10 minutes and soon felt so tired, I couldn't even open my eyes to blink  :tongue2: . I proceeded to have a successful WILD. RB is awesome!

----------


## H202

Thank you for  the clarification Yoshi. It gives me alot of confidence.  ::banana:: 

Also quick curiosity question once your in your "dream world" do you move like you normal would? (with the exception of pyschics being wierd)

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, if the dream is stable, you will move like you do in waking life...most of the time. Anything is possible, so you can run faster, jump higher, fly, etc. The dream world is so extraordinary, anything could happen in there. It is really up to you.

----------


## Betropper

Haven't ever had a purposeful lucid, but is got me close. I think I got to paralysis before turning, my body tingled all over and I started seeing black jellyfish. But for some reason my eyelids kept wanting to open and eventually they did on accident. I think it was a good first attempt though.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, that is definitely some nice progress. If your eyes start going crazy and trying to open, it is best to try and ignore them. Keep them in a closed, but relaxed position and try to ignore the fact that they are moving around. When you start focusing on them or worrying about them, it gets worse. Nice job though on your first attempt. Just keep practicing  ::D: !

----------


## Karlitaki

really thanks bro u have really good tutorials and experience.

----------


## Betropper

I THINK I got a LD last night, but forgot it  :tongue2: 
Either that or I just fell asleep, I was out for around thirty minutes. Either way I probably need to work on my recall first, was getting ahead of myself considering I usually only remember a dream or two every MONTH!  ::lol::

----------


## KingYoshi

> I THINK I got a LD last night, but forgot it 
> Either that or I just fell asleep, I was out for around thirty minutes. Either way I probably need to work on my recall first, was getting ahead of myself considering I usually only remember a dream or two every MONTH!



Yeah, it would definitely benefit you to work on building dream recall. Keep in mind that the more dreams you can recall, the more opportunities you will have to experience lucidity.

----------


## Max ツ

I think I should let you cover WILD.  :wink2: 

great job, man. I could learn from your experience.  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

> I think I should let you cover WILD. 
> 
> great job, man. I could learn from your experience.



Thanks  ::D: ! Well, I have WILDed so many times that I have experienced just about everything that comes along with it. I may have only recorded 69 of my WILDs, but I have actually had well over 100+. Experience is the best teacher, especially when it comes to WILDing.

----------


## WDr

Hello. I've tried this out for tree days now, and the first time was successful, the other time was a little successful and the last time was not successful at all. I didn't experienced SP at all. the first time, I just went from waking to dreaming immediately. The other times, I just couldn't fall asleep before I forgot the whole lucid dream thing. When I try to lay still and just get into SP, I'm just starting to shivering and my heart beats faster. I think its because I get excited or something. And the shivering makes me move, and that "resets" the timer that I read about somewhere here :/ Anyway, I'm just laying in the bed, trying to don't move, but I cant get into SP. At the end, when I fall asleep, I don't become lucid... What should I do!?!? Oh, and how do I know if I'm getting into a SP? Sometimes while trying get SP, my whole body starts to tingle a bit, but it disappears. Is that a beginning of a SP?

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, well you just need to keep practicing. 3 days isn't very long at all. WILD can take a bit of time to get used to at first. You have to find that balance of focus. You really have to tip toe the line between consciousness and unconsciousness.

A lot of the things you mentioned are early signs of SP. The increased heart rate, the tingling and numbness, etc. When any of these things occur, just continue with the process. Keep striving toward falling asleep and act as if nothing unusual is happening. If you shiver and move, don't worry about it. The "timer" doesn't even apply to my technique. I move on purpose in my technique and often hit SP right after I roll over. The "timer" is used as a gauge in other WILDing techniques, but it isn't a set-in-stone thing. If you move, don't even worry about it. Just continue with the process as if you never moved in the first place. It won't cause you to fail your WILD attempt.

Just remember that the entire goal of this process is to fall asleep. If you aren't able to fall asleep, you won't be able to WILD. The only difference is, you are witnessing/observing yourself fall asleep. Once you get into SP, you will know it. Don't even worry/think about, "Am I in SP? Am I close to SP? How long have I been laying here? ... etc" Just carry on with the process and strive toward falling asleep.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Almost as if you're calmly and detachedly observing someone else attempting to WILD.  :smiley:

----------


## nmat3

thank you! this technique helped me a lot! i didn't have a real WILD, but i've had my firsts lucid dreams, and i'm starting to control it, because of this this community help! Thank you Yoshi, and Thank You DREAMVIEWS! my sleep nights will never be the same! thanks a lot!

----------


## WDr

Thanks for the good advices. But I have another question: When I wake up at 4.00 am I'm really tired. Do I have to do the relaxing technique anyway, or can I just skip that?

----------


## Betropper

So I practiced this and got my dream recall to around two a day, and one day I tried this again in the morning just for the sake of trying. Boom, four seconds max I was in a dream, too bad it only lasted a few seconds  ::lol:: 

Anyway, thanks for the technique!!

----------


## wakeme

Hi King Yoshi,

Thank you for your input and the dry spell killer technique! Killed.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Thanks for the good advices. But I have another question: When I wake up at 4.00 am I'm really tired. Do I have to do the relaxing technique anyway, or can I just skip that?



You can just skip it. With WBTBs, you can usually just skip the relaxation technique. You just came out of sleep so you should already be sufficiently relaxed. This is primarily used for day time naps or a long WBTB (if you spend a long time awake during your WBTB).

----------


## Reclypso

Is this bonus section, about the Dry spell killer, based off of the "super-conscious" theory? Just curious

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/possib...eaming-114161/

----------


## KingYoshi

Nah, I didn't really base it off any specific technique really. I'm not familiar with the the "super-conscious" theory, but it wouldn't surprise me if there were similarities. Basically, all that Dry Spell Killer is, is a MILD technique. Used to help increase your chances of lucidity by aiding memory and using confidence. I'll have to take a look at the "super-conscious" theory for sure.

----------


## Reclypso

It's basically just applying complete confidence in your mind to work out any problem you may have or want to solve. By not thinking about a problem and relying on your subconscious (With 100% confidence) to fix it, your subconscious will find the answer for you as it works non stop applying any new data you receive while gaining experience and knowledge to the equation. One example is when you are trying to remember a song's name or the artist but you never figure out the answer at that time, then later it pops into your head randomly while you weren't even thinking about it. I guess it's close to synchronicity or relates to it, but i guess everything relates to it  :tongue2:

----------


## WDr

Hey. Another question: Every time I wake up in the morning, I barely remember waking up 4 am, even if I know I did. But I cant remember what I did after that! Is it easier to get into SP if I'm a little awake first? Or is it better to be nearly sleeping?

----------


## groovy

Thank you! :] 
Haven't been able to recall my dreams in quite some time, but this guide helped me recall last night's!

----------


## KingYoshi

> It's basically just applying complete confidence in your mind to work out any problem you may have or want to solve. By not thinking about a problem and relying on your subconscious (With 100% confidence) to fix it, your subconscious will find the answer for you as it works non stop applying any new data you receive while gaining experience and knowledge to the equation. One example is when you are trying to remember a song's name or the artist but you never figure out the answer at that time, then later it pops into your head randomly while you weren't even thinking about it. I guess it's close to synchronicity or relates to it, but i guess everything relates to it



Ah, yeah they are extremely similar. That is some neat stuff right there. It breaks down exactly how it works. Nice!





> Hey. Another question: Every time I wake up in the morning, I barely remember waking up 4 am, even if I know I did. But I cant remember what I did after that! Is it easier to get into SP if I'm a little awake first? Or is it better to be nearly sleeping?



You want to be sleepy, but I would suggest staying up for a bit longer. The idea is to stay awake (during a WBTB) long enough to where you won't just crash out and lose consciousness, but short enough to where you will still be able to fall asleep rather quickly. You may only need to stay awake a few extra minutes.





> Thank you! :] 
> Haven't been able to recall my dreams in quite some time, but this guide helped me recall last night's!



Awesome, glad it helped out a bit. Good luck to you and keep up the good work  ::D: !

----------


## WDr

hey, thanks so much for the help, but I really can't get into SP!  Do you have any tips of getting into SP?

----------


## Ctharlhie

I've had some progress. Got home from school this afternoon and decided to nap, lay on my bed listening to isochronic tones, pretty soon I started feeling the familiar signs of HI. This time I got further than ever before, In the 'peripheral' vision of my mind's eye I had the impression of scenes, I heard voices, sometimes I could fully see these scenes, I even hear music.

Trouble is that as these intensified, a muscle would jerk (my jaw snapped together once) or I would swallow automatically and the HH would vanish. Is this normal? Is the HH supposed to come and go?

----------


## KingYoshi

> hey, thanks so much for the help, but I really can't get into SP!  Do you have any tips of getting into SP?



Hmm, do you find yourself laying awake for a long time with no results, or are you crashing out and losing consciousness. SP starts once your begins to fall asleep. If you aren't able to get yourself to sleep, you can try some reverse blinking to aid the process. You also will want to have an anchor to help keep your mind conscious. I casually observe the darkness for my anchor, but there are loads of things you can try out.





> I've had some progress. Got home from school this afternoon and decided to nap, lay on my bed listening to isochronic tones, pretty soon I started feeling the familiar signs of HI. This time I got further than ever before, In the 'peripheral' vision of my mind's eye I had the impression of scenes, I heard voices, sometimes I could fully see these scenes, I even hear music.
> 
> Trouble is that as these intensified, a muscle would jerk (my jaw snapped together once) or I would swallow automatically and the HH would vanish. Is this normal? Is the HH supposed to come and go?



HH can definitely come in and out sometimes. The HH starts as you are falling asleep. If you get woken up a bit, the HH can fade, and return once you start to drift off again. The twitches/jerks likely didn't cause the HH to fade. It was most likely your attention to these twitches/jerks that caused it. If something like this happens, just don't worry or even think about it. Just continue and allow your body to twitch/jerk all it wants. It may take some getting used to in order to ignore these type of things, but just keep practicing. You are getting very close and I can almost smell the success rolling in  ::D: ! Congrats on your progress and just keep at it!

----------


## Ctharlhie

So I'm basically letting the jerks startle me out of HH? Makes sense xD I'm really excited about next time, I've got a feeling it may well be my first successful WILD  ::D: 
Also, how exactly does reverse blinking work? I mean, I know what it is, but how exactly should I go about it, and for how long? Again, thanks for all the useful info/advice.  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

Make sure you keep your eyelids relaxed while performing reverse blinking. Gently and quickly flick them open and then closed again. Don't slam them open and shut, just reverse blink in the same manner of a normal blink. After a bit, your eyelids will start to become heavy and the only way to continue to reverse blink, is to really force them open. This is the point in which you stop reverse blinking.

No problem at all, always glad to help out  ::D: !

----------


## Wessun

Excellent guide, Yoshi. I've just thoroughly read through it and I'll be attempting to WILD using your technique this Monday for my month-long log, which will be posted on the forums.

----------


## KingYoshi

Thank you very much and I wish the best of luck to you! Remember to stay confident and expect to succeed  ::D: !

----------


## BobbyLance

I'm back! Been staying in "The Lounge" for a long time. I think ADA isn't for me so i'll just stick with the good 'ol classic WILD. Though I can't perform WILD cause I just moved to this house near a noisy highway. Plus I'm sleeping with my brother at the same bed. He kicks like crazy when his asleep. I think I'll just have to til I have a chance to WILD.

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, welcome back  ::D: ! Yeah, like any technique, ADA isn't for everyone. Always practice whatever it is you are most comfortable with. You could use the noisy highway as an anchor when you are attempting your WILD, though the kicking brother would likely mess up your attempt  :tongue2: . Maybe you can try to take some naps during the day for WILDing.

----------


## WDr

> Hmm, do you find yourself laying awake for a long time with no results, or are you crashing out and losing consciousness?



Chrashing out... Every morning I barely remember waking up 4 am! The only thing I remember is that I turn off the alarm, lay down, thinking that this time I will make it, and then.. black! Cant remember anything after that! this have happened almost every night for a week now! Do you have some anchors I could try out? Observing darkness didtn work...

Oh yeah, BTW, what is ADA?  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, you should try to stay up just a little bit longer during your WBTB attempt. This will hopefully, allow you to hang on a bit longer so SP can set in before you completely crash out.

ADA is my DILD method/tutorial. Here is a link if you would like to take a look at it, All Day Awareness Tutorial

----------


## tblanco

I've been working with this off and on for the last couple of weeks and for the first time last night i was able to rest in the SP for about an hour and a half.  At times i could see the world start to form but as soon as i noticed it, BAM they would be gone. 

I'm encouraged though, because i'm closer than ever before.

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome. Just keep practicing and try stay neutral throughout the whole experience. Act as if nothing strange is happening, even as the dream scene starts to form around you. Just wait it out and try to keep casual.

----------


## WDr

Ok, how long do I have to be awake?

----------


## KingYoshi

Well the idea is to be awake long enough, so you don't crash out and lose consciousness. At the same time, you don't want to be awake too long and find that you aren't able to fall back to sleep. The time is different for everyone and you should probably just experiment with it a bit. How long had you been staying awake before?

----------


## Fedor

Is there any way you can do this without the hallucinations or should I stick with dild?

----------


## WDr

> Well the idea is to be awake long enough, so you don't crash out and lose consciousness. At the same time, you don't want to be awake too long and find that you aren't able to fall back to sleep. The time is different for everyone and you should probably just experiment with it a bit. How long had you been staying awake before?



Very short, like only 1 minute or so...

----------


## KingYoshi

> Is there any way you can do this without the hallucinations or should I stick with dild?



Eh, there isn't really a way to prevent the hallucinations. They just come on naturally. You could try to DEILD. Most of the time, there are little to no hallucinations with it.





> Very short, like only 1 minute or so...



Try 5 minutes next time and if you are still crashing out, up the minutes a bit from there. Just experiment with it and find out what works best for you.

----------


## Emecom

I'm sorry you have probably had to explain this a bunch, but could you tell me what the reverse blinking method is, or post a link to where I can find it?

Oh and btw I love your tutorials!

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, no problem at all and thanks for the compliments  ::D: . I need to edit the technique into my original post I think  :tongue2: .

Reverse blinking is laying down with your eyes closed and relaxed. Every few moments you quickly, but calmly flick/blink your eyes open and closed again. Make sure you are forcing/slamming your eyelids open and closed. Try to mimic a normal blink as much as possible. Soon your eyelids will begin to get super heavy and the only way to blink them will be to force them open and closed. Once you get to this point, just stop and keep them closed.

----------


## tblanco

what is the importance of the time of day? why does naptime work better than bedtime?

----------


## KingYoshi

As your sleep cycle progresses throughout the night, the REM periods get longer and closer together. Once you wake up, your body has gotten used to that sleep cycle throughout the night and can easily fall right back into it early on in the day. This is why people often feel tired in waves throughout the morning (if you didn't get a full nights sleep). The longer the day draws out, the more used to being awake and the more awake your body/mind becomes. At bed time, the sleep cycle is lost and forgotten, so to speak. You have to fall asleep and allow it to slowly get back in rhythm again.

----------


## Emecom

Great man that makes sense ha ha I will have to try it when the semester ends and I can actually spend time trying to ld! Thanks for explaining it for me!

----------


## techdeck1

Thank you KingYoshi! In my many years of trying to WILD and thinking it was just impossible for me or somethin people were lying about I have finally WILDED. Not once but TWICE! 
THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Oh noes:  ::banana::

----------


## bren

I have a question or 2 if you don't mind. I tried wilding twice today, you know stormy/rainy day. Anyhow I am not sure if i am making it into SP, i feel my whole body numb and heavy, even my chin and lips. I had a fan blowing on my arm, and at one time it felt like it narrowed to just a certain part of my arm with more pressure, a heat sensation on my back, and other small stuff like that, but not very much imagery at all. I see some patterns and stuff, but in terms of colors its always dark colors, whites/greys/blacks/dark blues/dark greens.. etc. I also get that feeling that i am falling asleep but snap back into.. reality i guess you can say. But i did feel that wave sensation this time, not once but twice. So I guess my question is am i making it into SP do you think, and if so any hints tips on how to make it to the LD? I laid still for about 45 mins total this time with a few swallows here and there, my biggest problem. Thanks

----------


## DreamStorms

> I have a question or if you don't mind. I tried wilding twice today, you know stormy/rainy day hehe. Anyhow I am not sure if i am making it into SP, i feel my whole body numb and heavy, even my chin and lips [.................................] I laid still for about 45 mins total this time with a few swallows here and there, my biggest problem. Thanks



This is exactly what happened to me this morning and I have the same question, help please :Oh noes: !! Also.......I tried your "staring into the darkness and passively watch" technique Yoshi....hmm...I don't know if I am doing it wrong but what happens to me is that when I am simply staring into the darkness behind my eyelids...the imagery tends to not be there and there is literally just....blackness.....and it feels like as if I'm just laying there and nothing more...I still hear my fan next to me clearly (it's my white noise...i need it to sleep  ::D: ) and everything around me............now, as soon as I start forgetting about just "staring", I start sorta...dreaming...but once I realize what is happening WHAM! I go back into this darkness...and the cycle begins anew...sigh....... save me from this dilemma!...plz ^^

----------


## Tripoli

I'mn going to go try to wild right now (A mid day nap/wild). I hear this is a good time to WILD. Hope it works.

Also, as a question. Do I try wild immediately at the beginning of the nap, or  do I get some sleep then WILD?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Thank you KingYoshi! In my many years of trying to WILD and thinking it was just impossible for me or somethin people were lying about I have finally WILDED. Not once but TWICE! 
> THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awesome! Congrats on your success and I'm sure that is just the first two of many to come.





> I have a question or 2 if you don't mind. I tried wilding twice today, you know stormy/rainy day. Anyhow I am not sure if i am making it into SP, i feel my whole body numb and heavy, even my chin and lips. I had a fan blowing on my arm, and at one time it felt like it narrowed to just a certain part of my arm with more pressure, a heat sensation on my back, and other small stuff like that, but not very much imagery at all. I see some patterns and stuff, but in terms of colors its always dark colors, whites/greys/blacks/dark blues/dark greens.. etc. I also get that feeling that i am falling asleep but snap back into.. reality i guess you can say. But i did feel that wave sensation this time, not once but twice. So I guess my question is am i making it into SP do you think, and if so any hints tips on how to make it to the LD? I laid still for about 45 mins total this time with a few swallows here and there, my biggest problem. Thanks



Yeah, those are the beginning/early stages of SP. Basically, you just need to continue falling asleep at this point. Stay calm, relaxed and just try to fall asleep. Casually observe any hallucinations you get as you strive toward sleep. You are showing progress just keep practicing and try to get a little closer each time out. You say you get the feeling you are falling asleep, that is good. Try not to snap back into it at all. Just allow yourself to fall asleep and just observe that process. That is all WILDing really is. Falling asleep while observing/experiencing the process. Don't even worry about the swallows. Just swallow and act as if you never did. Don't worry or even think about it.





> This is exactly what happened to me this morning and I have the same question, help please!! Also.......I tried your "staring into the darkness and passively watch" technique Yoshi....hmm...I don't know if I am doing it wrong but what happens to me is that when I am simply staring into the darkness behind my eyelids...the imagery tends to not be there and there is literally just....blackness.....and it feels like as if I'm just laying there and nothing more...I still hear my fan next to me clearly (it's my white noise...i need it to sleep ) and everything around me............now, as soon as I start forgetting about just "staring", I start sorta...dreaming...but once I realize what is happening WHAM! I go back into this darkness...and the cycle begins anew...sigh....... save me from this dilemma!...plz ^^



Ah, well observing the darkness may not be ideal for you. Just use your fan noise as your anchor. Go ahead and let your mind wonder or do whatever you do to get the imagery started. Then just let the imagery play out without bringing full attention to it. Just let the random images dance in your mind's eye as you listen to your fan. If you think, "Oh there is the imagery," this alone can cause it to stop. Don't worry about anything, but falling asleep and casually listening to your fan noise drone on in the background.





> I'mn going to go try to wild right now (A mid day nap/wild). I hear this is a good time to WILD. Hope it works.
> 
> Also, as a question. Do I try wild immediately at the beginning of the nap, or  do I get some sleep then WILD?



With naps, you go ahead and try to WILD from the very beginning. You already got some sleep first (the previous night). Keep in mind that the best times to WILD are 1 - 8 hours after waking from sleep. They can be performed later as well, but it will get increasingly difficult the longer you wait. Good luck to you!

----------


## tblanco

Using the house sounds as an anchor has worked well for getting me relaxed and into the SP. The problem I am having is going to the next level When i start to have the images form around me, something will snap and i'll fade to black. It's very similar to when i was first learning to LD. I would get lucid then immediately wake up.

just now i was napping/going for a wild and i reverse blinked into a light SP. then after a couple of hallucinations I could see my foot form in the blackness, like the foot i had when laying down. When i went to look at the foot, It faded away to black. I didn't last much longer than that.

----------


## KingYoshi

Instead of completely shifting your vision to the hallucinations, just relax and observe the hallucinations as a whole (don't pick out certain hallucinations ore details). If you see something forming in the darkness, don't analyze it and try to see what it is. Just let it stay fuzzy if it wants to. You need to act as if nothing unusual is happening and just observe everything in the state it is already in. You just need to continue the falling asleep process and allow the hallucinations to do whatever.

----------


## WDr

Ok, so I have tried to stay awake for 5 min., but that didn't go so well. So, I have thought about reading something to keep me awake. Will reading about lucid dreaming increase the chance of getting lucid?

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, it will only help. I would often hop on Dream Views and read through some dream journals during my WBTBs. You could read anything about lucid dreaming and it may give you that edge you need to make your breakthrough. Good luck!

----------


## bren

So I have been getting into sp for about 10-20 secs id say each time i attempt a wild, hearing wave type noises, vibrations, and that kinda stuff. I try not to focus on sp when it happens, but is it okie to shift awareness to it for a second and then back to my breathing. Anyhow, two questions, how long does sp last approx, i know it varies a lot? Is focusing on breathing or counting work for when in SP or will that also break the SP? It seems like i can get into SP fairly well, but i keep breaking it hehe. Thanks

----------


## KingYoshi

Once SP sets in, I like to always shift my anchor to the SP itself. Now, you have to act as if nothing unusual is happening. Just casually observe any hallucinations as you relax and strive toward falling asleep. SP can vary with each attempt, but it really shouldn't take any longer than 5-10 minutes at the most. If you find yourself in SP for longer, you simply aren't transitioning/finishing falling asleep. Once SP starts, I suggest you shift your focus from breathing to something more subtle, like the hallucinations. You don't want to be focusing on your actual bod when you are transitioning into the dream state. This can cause you to break SP, fail the transition, etc. Once you hit SP, just relax, act as if nothing unusual is happening, let the hallucinations do whatever they desire and just continue to fall into a deeper and deeper sense of relaxation/sleep.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

When I'm trying to WILD I find the hardest part is keeping my eyes still. I'll find myself straining my eyes trying to look at the blackness, darting all around, looking up intensely, and they end up hurting slightly and I realise I'm straining them and try and keep them loosely unfocused looking forwards, but then my eyelids seem to want to open up. It takes my attention away from my breathing and makes my mind more active, which causes me to lose SP. I also have a tendency to try and focus on the feeling of SP vibrating my body or moving into my head, and getting excited.

Do you have any tips for the eye straining? I'll try reverse blinking to perhaps make my eyes more tired, but im not sure if I'm just focussing too hard on trying to hit SP

----------


## KingYoshi

One thing you can try is laying in a really dark room with your eyes open. Lay there for about 10-15 minutes. This will give your eyes time to adjust to the darkness and hopefully they won't feel strained. Also, make sure you are looking out into the darkness. Like out into the background of your closed eyes. If you look too closely into the foreground, you may be slightly crossing your eyes. Its possibly that this is causing your eye strain. Reverse Blinking will definitely help with your eyelids wanting to open, so I would suggest giving RB a shot. Good luck and let me know how it goes for you.

----------


## Enargo

the last time I tried this I still crashed; however, I'm going to keep doing this till I succeed. I did get into sleep paralysis by accident once when I was out late and had inadequate sleep the night before. I wonder if the lack of sleep can help. Any thoughts on this Yoshi?

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, sleep deprivation can cause a rebound in REM. Basically, your REM periods will start much sooner, occur with more frequency, and last longer. This along with being tired could have helped you get into SP faster than your brain/mind had time to lose consciousness. I'm not recommending you deprive yourself of sleep on purpose, but any time you find yourself in the situation, it may be an opportune time to attempt a WILD.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I sat for a while yesterday in my chair and listened to a Theta binaural beat for a while. I didn't feel any SP because of my position, but I managed to sit with my eyes closed and relaxed long enough that I got used to the way I should focus them, 'out into the darkness' is a good way to put it, and I had lots of coloured blobs just floating across my vision.

These coloured blobs will just keep flowing, but haven't turned into any sort of dream scene so far, then again I haven't hit SP for more than a second in a few days. Is there anything specific I should be doing to get into the dream? I know some people 'phantom wriggle' to try and move their dream body, and others say just to go to sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

Getting these colored blobs is a good sign. SP is trying to fully set in. You are supposed to "just go to sleep," but you need to remain conscious as well. Once these colored blobs show, don't really react to them. Just continue to observe everything in your vision and act as if nothing unusual is happening. You need to go about the process as if this is your 1,000th time doing it. Just chill and let the hallucinations do whatever they want. If they disappear, just continue to lay there and wait for them to return. In this manner, your anchor is your vision. Never stay observing and just continue to fall into a deeper and deeper sense of relaxation. Getting the HI to show and SP to set in is half the battle. From there just keep doing what you did to get there. Relaxing and allowing yourself to fall asleep as you observe the process.

----------


## WDr

hello again  :smiley:  sorry for all these questions, but I have another problem: Now that im not crashing out, im just laying in my bed, and nothing happens! I've been close to SP before, but now, Im not ever near to get one! AH! it is soo annoying! :Eek:  :Eek:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  And SP do NEVER hit right after I turn around, it feels like its waking me up again... I dont know why, it just seems like turning around is never going to lead to a SP... :/

----------


## KingYoshi

> hello again  sorry for all these questions, but I have another problem: Now that im not crashing out, im just laying in my bed, and nothing happens! I've been close to SP before, but now, Im not ever near to get one! AH! it is soo annoying! And SP do NEVER hit right after I turn around, it feels like its waking me up again... I dont know why, *it just seems like turning around is never going to lead to a SP*... :/



Well, if you think this, than it won't. Lucid dreaming is all in your mind. If you think something won't work, then it likely never will. If you are laying in bed with no results, then you simply aren't falling asleep. When you give up trying what do you do exactly?

----------


## WDr

I just try to sleep without thinking about LDs and stuff... Im going to try WILDing to night. Any tips for getting into SP?

----------


## KingYoshi

Hmm, try to follow the technique without moving/rolling over this time. You simply may be one of those dreamers who hit SP easer without moving at all. Don't worry about small things like swallowing, but try not to move excessively. See if that works out better for you.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Do you bother with any breathing/counting techniques, KingYoshi? What keeps you anchored? If you observe HI/HH for your anchor is there a chance you could fall into a non-lucid sleep?

----------


## Pokerface

I will do this.  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Do you bother with any breathing/counting techniques, KingYoshi? What keeps you anchored? If you observe HI/HH for your anchor is there a chance you could fall into a non-lucid sleep?



Yeah, there is always that chance. I would rather fall into non-lucid sleep than lay awake for long periods of time without transitioning. That is why I try to be subtle with my anchor. Recently though (passed several months), I have been running a fan and using fan noise to anchor me as well. Once I get into SP though, I still primarily use observing my HI/HH as the anchor.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm having some trouble getting through the vibrations. I've read that you have to relax through them, but when I tried going limp I lost some of my paralysis. Have you got any tips on that part of WILDing or do you sort of just have to bear through it?

Having done some further reading, I kinda regret not sticking with it, I was beginning to get some scenes playing in my mind.  :Sad:

----------


## MatrixMaster92

Much thanks for this tutorial KingYoshi, last night I got to SP for the first time. I've been attempting of an on for a while but I think what was holding me back was that I would try to be too still, and then worry when I needed to scratch and itch or something. Waiting for a while and relaxing then switching positions really seems to help out a lot. It was a strange experience, I don't really remember the onset of the SP sensations, just that it felt like a large weight on me and my body was going numb. 

One thing that helps me a lot is medatation. I recently got a book on a type of buddhist medatation vipissana meditation. It really helps to learn how to passivley watch thoughts as they come and go and not really participate in them.

Thanks again and now that I did it one time I am sure it won't be so difficult to do it again!

----------


## Pokerface

Got to SP, but then I saw a man with an impossibly wide smile and no other facial features besides the bumpy texture of his skin.  It was accompanied by a buzzing noise.  That unsettled me out of focus.  I fell asleep, but wasn't lucid.  :Sad:

----------


## KingYoshi

> I'm having some trouble getting through the vibrations. I've read that you have to relax through them, but when I tried going limp I lost some of my paralysis. Have you got any tips on that part of WILDing or do you sort of just have to bear through it?
> 
> Having done some further reading, I kinda regret not sticking with it, I was beginning to get some scenes playing in my mind.



Yeah, just stick to it and try to wait it out. Also, try to keep your body limp throughout the entire process. You shouldn't really have to "go limp," you should already be as limp and relaxed as possible. Its ok though, this was some valuable experience. Just keep working at it and learning from passed attempts. Good luck to you...I know you can do it  ::D: !





> Much thanks for this tutorial KingYoshi, last night I got to SP for the first time. I've been attempting of an on for a while but I think what was holding me back was that I would try to be too still, and then worry when I needed to scratch and itch or something. Waiting for a while and relaxing then switching positions really seems to help out a lot. It was a strange experience, I don't really remember the onset of the SP sensations, just that it felt like a large weight on me and my body was going numb. 
> 
> One thing that helps me a lot is medatation. I recently got a book on a type of buddhist medatation vipissana meditation. It really helps to learn how to passivley watch thoughts as they come and go and not really participate in them.
> 
> Thanks again and now that I did it one time I am sure it won't be so difficult to do it again!



Nice job and nice progress. Just keep working at it and it will become easier and easier for you. Meditation is highly recommended across the site and seems to really help with the many mental aspects of dreaming.





> Got to SP, but then I saw a man with an impossibly wide smile and no other facial features besides the bumpy texture of his skin.  It was accompanied by a buzzing noise.  That unsettled me out of focus.  I fell asleep, but wasn't lucid.



Ah, well that is some nice progress. The more you get into SP, the easier it will be to get used to these strange hallucinations. Just try to observe them without really thinking about them too much. Just keep practicing and you will soon be able to look passed that unsettled feeling.

----------


## angie746

Hey Yoshi..i did try your technique last night out of curiosity...I done all the flexing etc then lay on my side for 10 mins, decided to lie on other side then and after a very short while i got the buzzing..ha ha it works like a charm, i didnt let it go past the buzzing i got myself out of it as i had a bad couple of day of stressfullness and i didn't want a bad one..anyway thanks so much for your tips, i didnt do the eye flicker but it still worked, just under half hour thats all it took and that was first thing when i went to bed, thank you, thank you, thank you ...LOL  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome! Congrats on your success and hopefully next time you can go all the way with it  ::D: !

----------


## Yosma

Well I plan to try this technique tonight. I'm a little nervous however. I'm the kinda of person that is easily scared and every accidental sleep paralysis I have ever experienced was terrifying for two reasons, before this time I thought ghosts were holding me down( I don't have to worry about this anymore) and two that during the paralysis I cannot break free if I want to. I can't move no matter how hard I try and even when trying my hardest to get up I eventually even start seeing through my eyelids. Normally this is when I start to relax because I realize that struggling is no good and then I just focus on finally getting up. This time I'm going to try to go balls to walls and just wait it out and see what happens.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, I used to be the exact same way. Finally, I just said f*** it! I powered through a few experiences and it only became easier for me afterwards. They also got progressively less frightening as I continued to practice WILDing. Good luck to you!

----------


## Yosma

Well I have good news and bad news. Bad news is I couldn't get to sleep paralysis, but I think I know my general problem. Good news I guess by thinking about lucid so much that I actually had one where I gained lucidity twice throughout the dream and lost it both times -_-. Gotta learn to keep remebering that I'm dreaming. Well atleast the spinning technique is extremely helpful for dream stabilization so they didn't lie lol cause it worked like a charm.

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome! Congrats on your lucidity. I always like to perform several RCs upon becoming lucid. Even if I already know for sure I am dreaming, the RCs help really plant the, "I am dreaming," thought. Nice progress and just keep your mind on dreaming. This can definitely help spark a few lucids and I'm sure it will continue to do so. Good luck to you and just keep at it!

----------


## Taffy

Oh my god, I DID IT!

I flipped over to my side after a while and didn't move. I saw a few colors, but nothing much. Then I could feel my wooden floor like I was laying on the ground and some images began to come into view. Then I appeared back in bed, awake. I figured I should do a reality check just incase. It worked! I wanted to stabilize the dream but it ended so quickly I never got the chance to. Even though it was short I still can't believe I WILDed.

----------


## Yosma

Tried again last night and failed. I plan to keep trying, but I'm trying to find out my problem. OK well my attempts kinda go like this I start counting backwards from 100 and if I mess up I start over. Eventually I can't really feel my limbs, My breathing will change as well as my heart rate, and I will get occasional tingling sensations in random parts of my body for like 2 seconds that will disappear.  Also while attempting this I will get random twitches in my finger, toes, and legs. Is this normal? I think that I'm focusing to hard on counting backwards and it just won't allow me to fall asleep, but I have nothing else to focus on so I kinda just fail.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Oh my god, I DID IT!
> 
> I flipped over to my side after a while and didn't move. I saw a few colors, but nothing much. Then I could feel my wooden floor like I was laying on the ground and some images began to come into view. Then I appeared back in bed, awake. I figured I should do a reality check just incase. It worked! I wanted to stabilize the dream but it ended so quickly I never got the chance to. Even though it was short I still can't believe I WILDed.



Awesome! Congrats on your success! Now you know you can do it and hopefully it will only get easier and easier for you from here on out. Very nice job!





> Tried again last night and failed. I plan to keep trying, but I'm trying to find out my problem. OK well my attempts kinda go like this I start counting backwards from 100 and if I mess up I start over. Eventually I can't really feel my limbs, My breathing will change as well as my heart rate, and I will get occasional tingling sensations in random parts of my body for like 2 seconds that will disappear.  Also while attempting this I will get random twitches in my finger, toes, and legs. Is this normal? I think that I'm focusing to hard on counting backwards and it just won't allow me to fall asleep, but I have nothing else to focus on so I kinda just fail.



Yeah, the twitches are completely normal. Just try to ignore them and stay nice and relaxed. You are getting close. The breathing and heart rate changes are hallucinations, so don't worry about them. You seem to be getting that "pulsing SP" which tends to happen right before it fully sets in. You are very close and just need to keep practicing. Once you get to this point, make sure you are super relaxed and still striving toward sleep. Don't let the sensations surprise you or cause you to draw too much attention to them. Once you start getting these sensations, I recommend you stop counting and just push toward sleep. Since you are so close to SP at this point, it should kick in before you lose consciousness. Then you can switch your anchor/lite focus over to the SP itself.

----------


## Yosma

GAAAHHH....so frustrating. I tried this during and afternoon nap and I got  closer, but I just couldn't do it. This time my lips got numb and I felt a slight tingling over my whole body as well as the effects from last time. Thinking that SP was just around the corner I started to just relax and try and enter sleep. I sat there for a good 15 minutes and nothing happened so I rolled over. I then got the same effects as last time, but just couldn't hit that last point. Maybe I just wasn't tired enough. So hopefully when I try this with WBTB tonight I will be more succcessful.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, if you find yourself laying awake for long periods of time without hitting full SP, you simply aren't falling asleep. It is possible that you just may not have been tired enough.

----------


## Enargo

last time I tried my eyes twitched madly

----------


## Yosma

Yea that happens to me when I try. I still have yet to succeed, But I won't give up.

----------


## KingYoshi

> last time I tried my eyes twitched madly



Yeah, just keep your eyes relaxed and try to ignore the twitching in them. When you WILD, the majority of the time you are entering directly into REM sleep. Your eyes will often times start moving around on their own as the process carries on. Just try to ignore them and don't worry about them at all.





> Yea that happens to me when I try. I still have yet to succeed, But I won't give up.



Just keep practicing and don't be afraid to make personal adjustments to the technique. The key is being able to fall asleep.

----------


## VladP

> The key is being able to fall asleep.



When I finally got to SP, I waited 30 mins, but nothing happened. I couldn't fall asleep, and it freaked me out. I didn't want(and couldn't xD) to move because I was in full paralysis. It seems I will have to try this when I will be really sleepy, but at least I got an SP a lot faster than before, I will try this some hours later again, when I will be really looking for sleep.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, it sounds like you made some nice progress. Once you get into full SP, all that is left to do is transition into the dream. Aka finish falling asleep. Just keep practicing and good luck to you! I ever have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm getting so frustrated, I've been reading so much conflicting information, advice, opinions, I don't know where the hell I'm at and I've stopped feeling any kind of progress. I just seem to lose consciousness when I practice your WILD and I'm wondering if I should add some subtle Anchor to keep myself aware.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, I would suggest going ahead and trying that. Sometimes I use the noise from a fan, or have the tv on a volume that is barely audible. Just something minor that you can bring some attention to if you begin to fade out.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'll try that then  :smiley: 

I think the problem is that I don't know what to expect, I want mile stones to gauge my progress but apparently I can focus on my body, I'm told to have an anchor but to not focus on anything in particular and let my mind wander. I can only take so much trial and error (mostly error).

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, indeed. If something is consistently failing for you, then never be afraid to switch it up and try something a little different. All techniques for achieving lucidity are basically just guidelines. Feel free to tweak and throw in your own twists. Just try to find what best works for you.

----------


## headgaar

In the final step i imagine a place where i can sleep? Can i imagine my own room? Then i imagine waking up? Then do a Rc or two...is that it?
By main difficult is to remain in the same position, it looks like someone is wonder you, and and i start freaking out i my heart starts pumping more. But now wioth this techinque i will will try diferrent positions like you said. Please answer

----------


## KingYoshi

Sure, you can imagine your room if you wish. You don't really have to imagine the waking up part. Just relax and imagine whatever you wish. Once the dream scene forms (it will likely be your own room, especially if you are going to imagine it), you can perform your RCs for confirmation. Just allow the process to do the hard work for you. The dream scene will form on its own as you transition into the dream state. The increased heart rate and the presence you feel are just hallucinations, so try to ignore them and relax.

----------


## HPJoker

So i tried this last night. I kinda get into this dream scene thing but nothing happens. I just sorta............ fell it you know? But its never for long. Gonna try again

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, it sounds like you are right on the edge. Once you feel this scene, try not to react to it at all. Just continue with your process as if nothing different is going on. Relax and allow the scene to form and do whatever its going to do. Just sit back and experience it.

----------


## Gendalf

Hello, i'm new and i have a questions, when you go to wild or lucid, are you see thing verry clear? like in day period, when you are not sleeping, because yesterday i tried, and after hour of trying i felt like my hands changed sides or rolled over, and i tried to lift them and just part from elbow to plain was actualy lifting, they looked like brighter, it was like i was seeing the room, but the view was like from old black white tv. Oh and i felt like my body temp. were rised a little bit. Am i'm going further to wild or lucid? any suggestions? sorry for my bad english

----------


## HPJoker

i'm having trouble falling asleep. do i just keep my eyes closed and keep waiting for the dream scene to appear or am i supposed to go to sleep like normal after SP takes place?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hello, i'm new and i have a questions, when you go to wild or lucid, are you see thing verry clear? like in day period, when you are not sleeping, because yesterday i tried, and after hour of trying i felt like my hands changed sides or rolled over, and i tried to lift them and just part from elbow to plain was actualy lifting, they looked like brighter, it was like i was seeing the room, but the view was like from old black white tv. Oh and i felt like my body temp. were rised a little bit. Am i'm going further to wild or lucid? any suggestions? sorry for my bad english



Yeah, it sounds like you were getting some pretty vivid HI. You likely weren't far from transitioning into the dream state. Just try to relax and continue with the process. Try not to do too much and just let the process do the hard work for you. When your hands turned over on their own, you should have just continued with the technique and acted as if nothing unusual was happening. Nice job though. You are getting close  ::D: !





> i'm having trouble falling asleep. do i just keep my eyes closed and keep waiting for the dream scene to appear or am i supposed to go to sleep like normal after SP takes place?



Well, you want to try and mimic falling asleep like normal. The only difference is you want to retain your consciousness as you fall asleep. Try to fall asleep like normal, but be keep in mind what you are trying to accomplish and use some sort of anchor to keep your consciousness.

----------


## LeNoob

I'm perfect until I get to step 3. I've never really experienced SP (I don't think I have) so I don't have much idea of what I should be expecting. After the reverse blinking and first position change I sort of lose some of my ability to stay still. On my back I might move my finger a little bit the whole time I'm in that position, but when I go to my side, I just find it hard to stay still. Since I try this before I go to sleep will it take a LONG time for me to get to SP (2 hours like you said) and when I do finally get there I just wait till the dream scene to surround me right? And one last thing when I do start to get the whole technique down will the time it takes start going down? I'd hate to have to lay their for two hours every night. Thanks in advance.

----------


## KingYoshi

In theory, the more you get used to the technique, the shorter amount of time it will take. This would definitely hold true for optimal WILDing. The only problem is, with you performing this as you first go to sleep, it may take a long time, every time. If you have some time to nap during the day or if you are able to perform WBTB, I strongly suggest you practice WILDing at those times. Of all the times I have tried to WILD when first going to sleep, I have been successful only a couple times. Maybe you will be different though. Best of luck to you!

----------


## LeNoob

> In theory, the more you get used to the technique, the shorter amount of time it will take. This would definitely hold true for optimal WILDing. The only problem is, with you performing this as you first go to sleep, it may take a long time, every time. If you have some time to nap during the day or if you are able to perform WBTB, I strongly suggest you practice WILDing at those times. Of all the times I have tried to WILD when first going to sleep, I have been successful only a couple times. Maybe you will be different though. Best of luck to you!



I'll try it before I sleep and if it doesn't work I'll just do WBTB later. Thank you for the advice.  ::banana::

----------


## KingYoshi

No problem at all. Let me know how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## LeNoob

Well last night I tried it and didn't get anything, so I had my alarm set for 5 hours later. I woke up but not from my alarm. It was thundering extremely loudly so even after I was up, I couldn't even think of concentrating on WILD. I tried to take a nap and do it but then got confused. When you say acknowledge your thoughts but don't think about them too much is it just like think about them for a few seconds? Or is it like the first think that comes into your head kind of thing?

----------


## KingYoshi

Its more like, letting freeing your mind and not forcing any thoughts. Allow everything to pass in and out of your mind and try not to pick out any details, think "Why am I thinking of this," or even stay on one thought. You don't keep your mind blank, you just allow it to act on its own accord. Your goal is falling asleep, allow your mind to do whatever and don't become distracted by it. Hope that makes sense.  :tongue2:

----------


## Puffin

Hi Yoshi, I've been having some... issues. With WILDing lately. |D

I tried using your relaxation tips which worked great, and then started the method of just passively letting thoughts come and go (I never used to do this, but as I'm in a dryspell I figured it wouldn't hurt). However, I ended up lying in bed for over an hour. This was during a WBTB, too. 

The problem I seem to have with the thoughts thing is being unable to simply 'watch' what I'm thinking about; every time I notice my thoughts getting weirder and weirder, I mentally 'snap' back to consciousness a bit and end up mentally focusing too hard. I tend to focus on the back of my eyelids when this happens too, which I'm guessing probably doesn't help.

Any tips? I'd love to induce a WILD using this method, because I think it's a great way to enter SP and then a dream.

----------


## rynkrt3

> Hi Yoshi, I've been having some... issues. With WILDing lately. |D
> 
> I tried using your relaxation tips which worked great, and then started the method of just passively letting thoughts come and go (I never used to do this, but as I'm in a dryspell I figured it wouldn't hurt). However, I ended up lying in bed for over an hour. This was during a WBTB, too. 
> 
> The problem I seem to have with the thoughts thing is being unable to simply 'watch' what I'm thinking about; every time I notice my thoughts getting weirder and weirder, I mentally 'snap' back to consciousness a bit and end up mentally focusing too hard. I tend to focus on the back of my eyelids when this happens too, which I'm guessing probably doesn't help.
> 
> Any tips? I'd love to induce a WILD using this method, because I think it's a great way to enter SP and then a dream.



My problem exactly.

----------


## LeNoob

So say potato pops into my mind, I would just keep thinking about potatoes till the HI?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> So say potato pops into my mind, I would just keep thinking about potatoes till the HI?



 No, that's the opposite of what you do. Let your thoughts come and go.

Also, Puffin's situation is pretty much mine as well.

----------


## LeNoob

Ah.. I thought he meant don't let the whole thinking thing distract you... So when he says "Think of why you're thinking of this" for potato, I would just tell myself I'm hungry or something?

----------


## HPJoker

> Well, you want to try and mimic falling asleep like normal. The only difference is you want to retain your consciousness as you fall asleep. Try to fall asleep like normal, but be keep in mind what you are trying to accomplish and use some sort of anchor to keep your consciousness.



i've tried this over and over and i just can't fall asleep. what do you mean by some sort of anchor?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Ah.. I thought he meant don't let the whole thinking thing distract you... So when he says "Think of why you're thinking of this" for potato, I would just tell myself I'm hungry or something?



Don't give it a second thought, don't suppress your internal monologue... Just don't pay it any attention  :smiley:

----------


## NakedAlbino

Whenever I read  WILD tutorial they are like "you have to WILD between 5-6 hours after falling asleep".  Well I can't wild at that time, because I am too awake.  Would it work if I try 4 or 3 hours instead?  Would that be fine?

----------


## rynkrt3

> Whenever I read  WILD tutorial they are like "you have to WILD between 5-6 hours after falling asleep".  Well I can't wild at that time, because I am too awake.  Would it work if I try 4 or 3 hours instead?  Would that be fine?



Yeah you can do 3-4.  The only reason people say 5, 6, or even 7+ is because your REM periods are longer then, which gives you a better chance of hitting it at the right time and making the LD much longer.

Now that it's summer time I've been attempting WILD's during the day for a nap, which is also a great time.

----------


## Drax

Hmm reverse-blinking always has me confused, I never know when to stop. I witness some strain after 10-20 blinks but its strange, its almost as if the top part of my eyes is forced closed so when immediately attempting to blink I seem unable to do so but when I switch focus to the bottom area of my eyelids there is no strain and I can literally continue to blink almost endlessly  ::?:

----------


## Sammykabob

I'm pretty eager to try this out. I've been lucid in a DILD but I can't control it. In my previous attempts with other WILD techniques my limbs have gone numb and almost out of feeling and I've had HI but I never get to SP... What could be the reason I'm not reaching SP?

----------


## Ctharlhie

May need to try this earlier in my sleep cycle, I tried it at 5:30 this morning but I didn't get to hypnagogia, I did DILD though when I fell asleep.  :smiley:

----------


## NakedAlbino

post deleted

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hmm reverse-blinking always has me confused, I never know when to stop. I witness some strain after 10-20 blinks but its strange, its almost as if the top part of my eyes is forced closed so when immediately attempting to blink I seem unable to do so but when I switch focus to the bottom area of my eyelids there is no strain and I can literally continue to blink almost endlessly



You need to keep your eyelids very relaxed as you perform this. Try to make it feel as close to a natural blink as possible. You stop once you are unable to blink anymore without really forcing the blink.





> I'm pretty eager to try this out. I've been lucid in a DILD but I can't control it. In my previous attempts with other WILD techniques my limbs have gone numb and almost out of feeling and I've had HI but I never get to SP... What could be the reason I'm not reaching SP?



You simply aren't falling asleep. Once you start getting some HI, your body is starting to fall asleep. At that point, you just need to stay relaxed and continue the process toward sleep. SP kicks in as your body pushed closer and closer toward full-on sleep.





> Ah.. I thought he meant don't let the whole thinking thing distract you... So when he says "Think of why you're thinking of this" for potato, I would just tell myself I'm hungry or something?



Nah, just don't worry about it. Whatever comes into mind is fine. Don't try to over analyze your thinking, just let your thoughts flow.





> i've tried this over and over and i just can't fall asleep. what do you mean by some sort of anchor?



An anchor is something that helps keep your consciousness as you drift off toward sleep. I like to use fan noise and my visuals as an anchor. Some people like to count, count breaths, sleep on a marble, feel their bed, etc. Its just a little something to help keep your grounded as you transition into the dream state. Basically, it keeps you from losing consciousness and crashing out. 





> Whenever I read  WILD tutorial they are like "you have to WILD between 5-6 hours after falling asleep".  Well I can't wild at that time, because I am too awake.  Would it work if I try 4 or 3 hours instead?  Would that be fine?



Sure. I like to WILD after 4 hours of sleep. Keep in mind that the later on in the sleep process, the longer and better quality your REM will be.

----------


## WDr

Hello again, I'm back with some new experiences!  :smiley:  I think I have found the best amount of time to stay awake, but now I have other problems... I don't experience SP. I have been close though, often I just lay completely still, and then I turn around, and suddenly its like a ton of pillows are pushing my body down, and some times it tickles over my body too. But when I try to move some fingers, I find out that I'm not paralyzed at all! What should I do when this happens? Should I just continue laying till, or should I get to the next step?

----------


## yuppie11975

Another question ;3
When attempting this, while changing position, can you go into anything you want? Like one arm under a pillow how I prefer sleeping, or should I stick to rigidd positions?

----------


## hitman9000

Hey everyone i am new to this website, and Ive always wanted to try this technique. I tryed it last night, i did what you said, i layed on my side, after about 6 or 7 minutes of not moving my body felt numb. For some reason my heart started to beat really fast, and i had trouble breathing a bit, i got scared and gave up. So i am going to try it again tonight and let you know if it works. Any tips for me please.

----------


## Oneironautic

This is really interesting, whenever I attempt to wild I get bored and give up, but then fall to sleep really soon after-I just need to keep trying after I have rolled over!

----------


## hitman9000

So every time i want to lucid dream i have to wake up after like 4 or 5 hours of sleep? Can i try it when i go to bed or not?

----------


## Orgun

> So every time i want to lucid dream i have to wake up after like 4 or 5 hours of sleep? Can i try it when i go to bed or not?



You can try it before bed but it won't work, the reason for that is that your first REM period after you've fallen asleep starts after an hour or more, somewhere around that. So the reason you should be doing this after 5-6 hours of sleep is that your REM periods are longer and closer together.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Another question ;3
> When attempting this, while changing position, can you go into anything you want? Like one arm under a pillow how I prefer sleeping, or should I stick to rigidd positions?



Sure, you can go into any position you want. Whatever is most comfortable for you.





> Hello again, I'm back with some new experiences!  I think I have found the best amount of time to stay awake, but now I have other problems... I don't experience SP. I have been close though, often I just lay completely still, and then I turn around, and suddenly its like a ton of pillows are pushing my body down, and some times it tickles over my body too. But when I try to move some fingers, I find out that I'm not paralyzed at all! What should I do when this happens? Should I just continue laying till, or should I get to the next step?



Just continue to lay still and allow those "pillows" to get heavier and heavier. You seem to be very close to SP fully setting in.





> Hey everyone i am new to this website, and Ive always wanted to try this technique. I tryed it last night, i did what you said, i layed on my side, after about 6 or 7 minutes of not moving my body felt numb. For some reason my heart started to beat really fast, and i had trouble breathing a bit, i got scared and gave up. So i am going to try it again tonight and let you know if it works. Any tips for me please.



You were doing great. That increased heart rate is a hallucination brought on by the early portions of SP. You just needed to stay calm, relaxed, and continue the process. The more you get used to it, the less scary it gets.





> This is really interesting, whenever I attempt to wild I get bored and give up, but then fall to sleep really soon after-I just need to keep trying after I have rolled over!



Exactly  ::D: ! Good luck to you!

----------


## hitman9000

Hey KingYoshi's a quick question, have you tryed to perform your technique before you go to bed and does it work as well as waking up 4 - 6 hours after sleeping? It is hard for me to wake up 4 - 6 hours because i get up at 6:30am in the morning for school, expect for Saturday, Sunday and Monday.

----------


## BobbyLance

> Hey KingYoshi's a quick question, have you tryed to perform your technique before you go to bed and does it work as well as waking up 4 - 6 hours after sleeping? It is hard for me to wake up 4 - 6 hours because i get up at 6:30am in the morning for school, expect for Saturday, Sunday and Monday.



King Yoshi just posted that he's in a hiatus-state so let me answer your question with all what i've learned. First of all, Yes, you can WILD before going to bed without the aid of WBTB(waking up 4-6 hours after sleeping), but i think it'll be pretty hard for beginners like us. Doing WBTB makes it much easier to WILD because   our body's well relaxed and rested(I still don't know the scientific explanation though). I suggest you go to sleep maybe 8-9pm and set your alarm maybe around 1:30-2:00am (like you, i also get up early; 5:45am to be exact). Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## hitman9000

> King Yoshi just posted that he's in a hiatus-state so let me answer your question with all what i've learned. First of all, Yes, you can WILD before going to bed without the aid of WBTB(waking up 4-6 hours after sleeping), but i think it'll be pretty hard for beginners like us. Doing WBTB makes it much easier to WILD because   our body's well relaxed and rested(I still don't know the scientific explanation though). I suggest you go to sleep maybe 8-9pm and set your alarm maybe around 1:30-2:00am (like you, i also get up early; 5:45am to be exact). Hope this helps



Thanks i will try going to bed around 9, i usually go to bed about 9:30 - 10:30.

----------


## BobbyLance

> Thanks i will try going to bed around 9, i usually go to bed about 9:30 - 10:30.



Hope you have a successful WiLD  :smiley:

----------


## hitman9000

> Hope you have a successful WiLD



Thanks!! Im going to bed right now lol. I will tell you how it goes tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## Texture

This REALLY helped when I first stared out LDing  :smiley:

----------


## cyberetah

I think I'm going to start trying this... Been looking for something like this for a while  :tongue2: 
But I just have 2 questions...
1. Is it alright to just wake up around 5-5 1/2 hours after falling asleep, get up shortly and going back to sleep quickly, or does this mostly work with WBTB/naps?
2. How long does it usually take until you begin to enter SP after you initially lie down? I've been trying to WILD for a while, and the fact that the most I get is numbness in my upper body after a good 20-30 minutes kind of discourages me :\

----------


## BobbyLance

> I think I'm going to start trying this... Been looking for something like this for a while 
> But I just have 2 questions...
> 1. Is it alright to just wake up around 5-5 1/2 hours after falling asleep, get up shortly and going back to sleep quickly, or does this mostly work with WBTB/naps?
> 2. How long does it usually take until you begin to enter SP after you initially lie down? I've been trying to WILD for a while, and the fact that the most I get is numbness in my upper body after a good 20-30 minutes kind of discourages me :\



Yoshi's kinda not around, so i'l try to answer your question

1. WBTB before WILDing makes it much more easier cause your body's already relaxed and rested(I still don't know the scientific explanation behind it though). To wake up 5-5.5 hours after sleeping is already considered WBTB. The usual "range" of WBTB is 4-6 hours. So the answer's YES

2. It really depends on the person, how well he's relaxed and how he does the technique. If WILD is done correctly, it'll take you up to 15 minutes to enter SP. Other people will take up to 30 minutes while others might take up to an hour. Like what I've said, it really depends on the person, how well he's relaxed and how he does the technique. 

Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## cyberetah

> Yoshi's kinda not around, so i'l try to answer your question
> 
> 1. WBTB before WILDing makes it much more easier cause your body's already relaxed and rested(I still don't know the scientific explanation behind it though). To wake up 5-5.5 hours after sleeping is already considered WBTB. The usual "range" of WBTB is 4-6 hours. So the answer's YES
> 
> 2. It really depends on the person, how well he's relaxed and how he does the technique. If WILD is done correctly, it'll take you up to 15 minutes to enter SP. Other people will take up to 30 minutes while others might take up to an hour. Like what I've said, it really depends on the person, how well he's relaxed and how he does the technique. 
> 
> Hope this helps



Alright, thanks for replying, I hope Yoshi comes back when he can  :tongue2: 
But just a question for you if you're up for it, just to see if you may know...

One thing that I've noticed over the past few days of WILDing when I can is that my muscles tend to start to feel numb, to the point where I can't even tell that they're there. I'm guessing this is the first stage to Sleep paralysis (correct me if I'm wrong please), but one thing that I notice is that every once in a while, my body will do a slight jerk to one of my muscles. I.e. My foot gets numb, a minute later it jerks slightly to the right and the numbness in both my feet, and often my entire body goes away. Is this normal, and is there any way to stop it, or a point at all?

Thanks again for responding!

----------


## BobbyLance

> Alright, thanks for replying, I hope Yoshi comes back when he can 
> But just a question for you if you're up for it, just to see if you may know...
> 
> One thing that I've noticed over the past few days of WILDing when I can is that my muscles tend to start to feel numb, to the point where I can't even tell that they're there. I'm guessing this is the first stage to Sleep paralysis (correct me if I'm wrong please), but one thing that I notice is that every once in a while, my body will do a slight jerk to one of my muscles. I.e. My foot gets numb, a minute later it jerks slightly to the right and the numbness in both my feet, and often my entire body goes away. Is this normal, and is there any way to stop it, or a point at all?
> 
> Thanks again for responding!



I can see you're having progress with WILDing

Though I don't know if the numbing of the body is a part of the stages of SP, one thing's clear: it means that you're at the right track. You are kinda starting to get "disconnected" from your body when you're getting numb. Now regarding about the jerking of muscles, it's called muscle spasms(google it for more info). It's a natural motion of the body, so you don't need to get alarmed about it. 

Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## cyberetah

> I can see you're having progress with WILDing
> 
> Though I don't know if the numbing of the body is a part of the stages of SP, one thing's clear: it means that you're at the right track. You are kinda starting to get "disconnected" from your body when you're getting numb. Now regarding about the jerking of muscles, it's called muscle spasms(google it for more info). It's a natural motion of the body, so you don't need to get alarmed about it. 
> 
> Hope this helps



Okay, thanks for the help.  :smiley:  Hoping I can perform a successful WILD within the next few weeks before school starts, since I currently have an advantage of being able to attempt a WILD every night so I can have a good head start, so wish me luck.
 Thanks again for all the help, it's much appreciated!

----------


## Mancon

> Okay, thanks for the help.  Hoping I can perform a successful WILD within the next few weeks before school starts, since I currently have an advantage of being able to attempt a WILD every night so I can have a good head start, so wish me luck.
>  Thanks again for all the help, it's much appreciated!



Good luck  :wink2:

----------


## Fengo

When you say after seeing through your eyelids and stand up from your resting place . Do you mean that I should actually stand up ? Will tha tmove my real-life body ?

----------


## Darkmatters

Put it this way - if you're seeing through your eyelids, it isn't your real-life body you're in, is it? It's your dream body. Unless you have transparent eyelids?    :Shades wink:

----------


## Fengo

But I make the effort to get up or do I think of getting up

----------


## LonelyTurtle

bumpity bump bump

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey there, need some help?  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

This looks really promising, I'll try it! Also, last night when I was falling asleep I "saw" through my eyelids. It was cool, but if I only would have stood up I would have been lucid.  ::lol::

----------


## Twisty

I'm going to try this tonight.  I really hope that it works, since I still haven't had my first LD.  :Oh noes:

----------


## BobbyLance

> This looks really promising, I'll try it! Also, last night when I was falling asleep I "saw" through my eyelids. It was cool, but if I only would have stood up I would have been lucid.



Good luck on your attempt my friend. Just have patience and confidence on yourself.  :smiley: 





> I'm going to try this tonight. I really hope that it works, since I still haven't had my first LD.



Just have patience and confidence on yourself when trying this method my friend and I'm sure you'll have your first LD. If it didn't turned out as expected on your first try or attempt, don't be turned off. To some people, it takes 2 weeks to have their 1st LD, including I. Always remember that you are not alone. Reply back if you have questions  :smiley:

----------


## Twisty

Yeah... No luck last night.  I fell asleep somewhere in the middle of the "reverse blinking" stage.  Do you have any tips for me?  Was I not thinking hard enough to remain conscious?

----------


## Theepicdreamer

im definitely trying this this weekend, reverse blinking sounds like a good idea, and the moving every 7-10 minutes should help me relize when im in SP
edit: definately? derp  :tongue2:

----------


## BobbyLance

> Yeah... No luck last night.  I fell asleep somewhere in the middle of the "reverse blinking" stage.  Do you have any tips for me?  Was I not thinking hard enough to remain conscious?



I suggest you focus your mind onto some external sound in order for you to retain your consciousness, Like the ticking of the clock or the passing of nearby cars. It would also be great if you'd count 1-100 in your mind or repeatedly recite in your mind "I'm having a lucid dream". Good luck on your next attempt and hope this helps  :smiley: 

P.S.
I recommend you Wake Back to Bed(WBTB) before WILDing

----------


## MarineRecon

Okay so I tried this technique for 3 nights now. The first two attempts were the exact same. I would shake then I would see HI but I wouldn't progress any farther. In fact it would take me to just laying still again. Both of those two attempts were when I woke up at 4:30. Last night I tried and I woke up at 4:00 (I'm trying to find my REM time because that's what I think went wrong in the first two attempts). There was nothing. All I saw were some colors but I didn't get any vibrations. This leads me to believe my REM time is around 5:00, so tonight I'll try it at 5:00. I'll post my results tomorrow!  ::D:

----------


## BobbyLance

Good luck in your next attempt  :smiley:

----------


## Twisty

I'll be trying this again tonight, so wish me luck everyone! *crosses fingers and hopes to dream*  :Cheeky:

----------


## MarineRecon

Ok everyone. So I tried this last night at 5:00am. I saw HI and felt very little vibrations. After around an hour I gave up due to the fact that I needed to wake up in 30 minutes. Anyways, It seems that I have been closest to having a WILD when waking up at 4:30am. The thing that was weird was that I did have a dream after I failed my 5:00am WILD attempt. I am wondering if 5:30 would in fact be better than 5:00. I normally go to bed at around 10:00pm. I'll post my results tomorrow! I might go to bed at 11:00pm tonight, so I may be doing this at 6:30.  :wink2: 

A side note: My HI in my 5:00am attempt was a lot more than at my 4:30 attempt.

----------


## Twisty

I'm so stupid... I wake up for WBTB, go to the bathroom, get back in bed, and go to sleep.  I completely forgot about WILDing.  *facepalm*

----------


## MarineRecon

Don't worry about it we all do it sometimes.  :wink2:

----------


## BobbyLance

> I'm so stupid... I wake up for WBTB, go to the bathroom, get back in bed, and go to sleep.  I completely forgot about WILDing.  *facepalm*



That also happens to me. Sometimes, I wake up, stares outside the window, then returns to sleep. It helps to put a note besides you to remind you that you're supposed to WILD

----------


## Ctharlhie

I make a rule to always switch my bedside lamp on the second I switch the alarm off, otherwise I zonk out into unconscious sleep.

----------


## MarineRecon

Ok everyone I have quite good results from last night. I fell asleep around 11:00pm, so my alarm was set for 5:30am. I did the WILD and it entered me into a non-lucid dream so that failed. However, the next dream that started I realized I was WILDing and I immediely became lucid. The dream was falling apart, but I able to hold it for around 5 minutes (I also ate food in a dream which was one of my goals). When that dream blacked out I did a DEILD and entered another one that was also really crappy. I think it was due to it being 7 1/2 hours after falling asleep. Anyways, I call this somewhat of a success even though my conscious skipped over my longest REM period.  :wink2:

----------


## Theepicdreamer

Uhhh what happens if you enter sp during the reverse blinking phase? I was in the wrong position D: thats what happened to me

----------


## Twisty

> I'm so stupid... I wake up for WBTB, go to the bathroom, get back in bed, and go to sleep.  I completely forgot about WILDing.  *facepalm*



I can't believe it, but I did it again.  I'll just keep trying till' I get it right I guess...

----------


## dlucid

I just wanted to say thanks to Yoshi, again.
In 10 days I had 13 lucid dreams, using this method with energizing astral body and writeing affirmations. 

I found that is rly easy to reenter first lucid, in one night I levitated 8 times from my bed and lucidly enter next dream, chaining them together in one long and great lucid dream.

Just relax when you are doing it, try not to let your mind wonder, when you reach hi just levitate from bed... 

I will use this _(modified)_ method, forever. :-)

----------


## masonrox2547

Thanks! Can't wait to try this tonight.  ::D:

----------


## MarineRecon

If anybody is wondering what their WBTB time is use this thread and in only one night you will have a near perfect result! http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/sleep-...-wilds-123886/

----------


## faxman

> I just wanted to say thanks to Yoshi, again.
> In 10 days I had 13 lucid dreams, using this method with energizing astral body and writeing affirmations.



What do you call energizing astral body ?

----------


## kaygell

So I'm quite new to LD and tried this technique.
For some reason the only LD's I've had have been OBE's lasting only for 2-3 seconds.

I did it twice and had the same experience twice. After the HI it seems as if I fell asleep. When I woke up, I was in my bed with my eyes closed but realised I was asleep since I had the feeling I was rising to the ceiling. However after 2-5 seconds I woke up again. How can I keep from waking up?

----------


## Freda

I am going to try this tonight. I am informing you guys because i am usually too lazy to properly attempt, but now i know that if i fail to attempt you will be dissapointed. Reporting back tomorrow.

----------


## Loksi

> I am going to try this tonight. I am informing you guys because i am usually too lazy to properly attempt, but now i know that if i fail to attempt you will be dissapointed. Reporting back tomorrow.



I will try to WILD for the first time using this tonight  :smiley:  I'll tell you how it goes so I'm motivated to actually try it  ::D:

----------


## Nexi

Thank you!! I had my first WILD last night because of this guide!  ::D:

----------


## BobbyLance

> Thank you!! I had my first WILD last night because of this guide!



Congrats! I bet the whole experience was breath-taking especially in SP phase. Wish you luck on your next WILD attempt  :smiley:

----------


## XxrjizzlexX

Great technique Yoshi! I'm going to definitely try this later. Hopefully I can achieve my first LD with this!

----------


## MyNameIsNotPa

Tried this yesterday after a WBTB.  I fell asleep unconscious like a derp.  
Gotta keep trying I guess  :smiley:

----------


## Barry

Sound's so much easier than the other WILD techniques, I will be trying this tonight.

----------


## littlezoe

I know that this is an old thread, but i just wanted to say that i didn't really think that this turning around will help with WILD. But today i'll try this technique out  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

> I know that this is an old thread, but i just wanted to say that i didn't really think that this turning around will help with WILD. But today i'll try this technique out



It worked for me when I did it. Haven't had a WILD since. ^__^;;

----------


## DreiHundert

So how much does it cost Yoshi! I couldn't find the link to your book at the bottom of the guide!

Haha, JK.

Even if you're not using the site anymore, thank you for the info!

----------


## Mancon

> I know that this is an old thread, but i just wanted to say that i didn't really think that this turning around will help with WILD. But today i'll try this technique out



I think it actually does help some people. Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## littlezoe

So basically i tried this method yesterday and the day before... Here is what happened:

I did everything as Yoshi said and after some time rollover started to bother me. At first i withstanded it and didn't move, then i thought that it's about time to turn to my side. After turning i had to withstand more rollover, but what happened next was new to me.
My feet started to tingle, just like how the SP tingling feels, but now it was much weaker. Then this tingling started to come up slowly on my legs up to my waist, then it just stopped. It was surely a start of something, but it just didn't want to come further... It felt really good though and i've got a feeling that my legs turned into liquid and they just drained into the bed or something like that  :smiley:  It was an interesting feeling, but i couldn't get further... I had more rollover, but nothing else happened even while i withstanded it all... Then i decided that it's enough for now... I checked the clock and i took 1 HOUR and 45 MINUTES with this... I didn't even realize before checking the clock that time went by so fast...

So basically the same thing happened today, but after the second turnaround... I don't really know what i do wrong...

(I only succeeded with WILD 2 times before, but that was lucky, because i've lost my consciousness both times and regained it when i was just getting into SP...)

----------


## boxin20

I am going to try this method. I've tried every other method and none of them seem to ever work  :Sad:

----------


## 1True

Okay.. well when I try to do this, I have no problem staying still, except for the extremely unpleasant itches I feel in random spots on my body... anyways the only thing I CANNOT keep still are my eyes. I am simply unable to keep them in a fixed position no matter how much, or little I try. also after about 5 minutes of staying still my arms and legs have tiny involuntary twitches. Do the matter? If so, How can I prevent them?

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*Hmm..sounds interesting. Gonna give it a shot myself.*

----------


## littlezoe

What do you guys think? Is it possible that i'm just generally unable to WILD? 

I tried to do it 3 times in a row now and today i didn't even feel that tingling... nothing happened and i wasted 1 hour again with it :/

----------


## Taffy

> What do you guys think? Is it possible that i'm just generally unable to WILD? 
> 
> I tried to do it 3 times in a row now and today i didn't even feel that tingling... nothing happened and i wasted 1 hour again with it :/



Nah, everyone can WILD. Just keep going about with your attempts. Maybe give it a rest and don't think about WILDing for a while, and come back to it later.

----------


## littlezoe

> Nah, everyone can WILD. Just keep going about with your attempts. Maybe give it a rest and don't think about WILDing for a while, and come back to it later.



I just don't know what i'm doing wrong and it bothers me  :smiley:  But you might have a point... i'll give it some rest  :smiley:

----------


## boxin20

Not working with me  :Sad: 
I have to do this with WBTB?
How long do I usually have to stay awake?

----------


## Taffy

> Not working with me 
> I have to do this with WBTB?
> How long do I usually have to stay awake?



You always have to do WILD with a WBTB. You can stay up for however long you need, but make sure you aren't too awake when you go to do your WILD.

----------


## 1True

Any tips on keeping my eyes in a fixed position?

----------


## Azul

I always get twitches, numbness, racing heart hallucination, and tingly sensations whenever I attempt this method. It's either that or I fall asleep, I guess I should really consider doing this with a WBTB.

----------


## Taffy

> I always get twitches, numbness, racing heart hallucination, and tingly sensations whenever I attempt this method. It's either that or I fall asleep, I guess I should really consider doing this with a WBTB.



It!'s nearly impossible to WILD without it on a WBTB. If you get these sensation without a WBTB, then you'll probably be very good at WILD.

----------


## Azul

> It!'s nearly impossible to WILD without it on a WBTB. If you get these sensation without a WBTB, then you'll probably be very good at WILD.



 I didn't really realize that although it's been said a thousand times lol, how can the sensations determine if I'll be good at WILD'ing?

----------


## Ctharlhie

These kind of hypnagogic (sleep onset) sensations are a good indication of how far asleep you are falling. WILD is really all about training yourself to retain a modicum of conscious awareness through the process of falling asleep so that you remain lucid through to dream formation.

----------


## Taffy

> I didn't really realize that although it's been said a thousand times lol, how can the sensations determine if I'll be good at WILD'ing?



Oops, didn't notice that I said the same thing in my last post. Thought that was in a different thread. >w<

----------


## Azul

Ohhh ok I see that makes total sense, right now all I can really do is practice getting use to the somewhat sensations that I'm experiencing. I'm definitely not going to give up!

----------


## vilst3r

Many thanks to yoshi for teaching this technique, it worked great and was able to get my first WILD on my third day. The key for me was to attain more tiredness than awareness which helped me reached SP and to focus on falling asleep instead of waiting for HI to occur

----------


## ian0697

If i changed position, should I still do the flex freeze?

----------


## Ctharlhie

No, just resume passive obervation/awareness.
You shouldn't even think of the roll over as an intentional movement, do it, and then carry on as if it hadn't happened. You shouldn't dwell on ideas of how far you've 'progressed' as those will keep you from sleep and dream formation. Do the initial relaxation and then focus on sleep and awareness.

----------


## Sydney

I didn't succeed last night; but here's how it went:

I woke up after 5 hours for WBTB and used the restroom, then stayed up for 10 minutes. I then got back in bed, and flex-freezed.
Then I remember rolling over about 5 times before I gave up.
When I did give up; I looked at the clock to see what time it was. It had been almost 45 minutes since I started the attempt.

Do you think that I should have a shorter WBTB?

----------


## Ctharlhie

It may be you were simply too awake full stop, try waking for WBTB after fewer hours sleep and try then. The urge to return to sleep will be stronger.
On the other hand if you rolled over 5 times and then gave up and checked the time you were probably keeping yourself awake getting hung up on waiting for something to happen.

----------


## Sydney

> On the other hand if you rolled over 5 times and then gave up and checked the time you were probably keeping yourself awake getting hung up on waiting for something to happen.



Yeah, you're probably right.
But I'm not sure how I can fall asleep while staying aware (passively observing my thoughts for some reason makes me think too hard..) - since I'm supposed to fall asleep in order to achieve the WILD in the first place.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Yeah, you're probably right.
> But I'm not sure how I can fall asleep while staying aware (passively observing my thoughts for some reason makes me think too hard..) - since I'm supposed to fall asleep in order to achieve the WILD in the first place.



Well Yoshi does say he's a natural at reaching SP, and seeing as he seems to be a pretty zen guy as he made the guide on ADA, it's probably easy for him to passively observe. There's nothing wrong with counting to remain aware, in zazen meditation practitioners start out counting breaths before they develop the concentration to be aware with no point of focus.

----------


## dms111

> Yeah, you're probably right.
> But I'm not sure how I can fall asleep while staying aware (passively observing my thoughts for some reason makes me think too hard..) - since I'm supposed to fall asleep in order to achieve the WILD in the first place.



When you are passively observing your thoughts do you ever feel as if you're talking to yourself? Do your mouth and tongue move around a little as if you were really talking? Are you forming words that follow or expand on your thoughts? If so, you are not being passive. What you want to aim for is the second level of awareness. You know what it means to be aware of your thoughts, now try to be aware of your awareness. This will create a momentary sense of detachment from yourself. With practice you can maintain this sense of detachment long enough to watch yourself fall asleep.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> When you are passively observing your thoughts do you ever feel as if you're talking to yourself? Do does your mouth and tongue move around a little as if you were really talking? Are you forming words that follow or expand on your thoughts? If so, you are not being passive. What you're aiming for is the second level of awareness. You know what it means to be aware of your thoughts, now try to be aware of your awareness. This will create a momentary sense of detachment from yourself. With practice you can maintain this sense of detachment long enough to watch yourself fall asleep.



 I never quite looked at it that way  :smiley:

----------


## Appe96

One quick question. Can you do this technique when you are about to sleep in the evening, or do you have to wake up in the midle of the night?

----------


## Ctharlhie

As with any WILD technique it's going to be harder when first going to bed as your brain is winding down into Non-REM sleep. However, being sleep deprived and going to bed late may lead to success.

----------


## Marciano999

Can i use some music with headphones to help me relax doing step 2 and 3?
I use some music to help me out with the daily meditation...

----------


## OwenLucid

I can't seem to stay awake whenever I try to WILD its buggin the hell out of me! I'm seriously thinking of trying a new technique  ::shakehead2::

----------


## aea

I don't really understand the turning part. In an earlier step, you say not to move anymore once you flexed. Is this the only exception? Should I do the flexing again once I turned?

----------


## Tornesol

Ok.. So I have been trying to get lucid now for a week with WILD and sometimes with the combination with WBTB. I goes Fine until i get into SP.. When I enter SP my mind tricks me that I am having a heart attack. And its freaking me out! Its like a hard push over my heart and i get the feeling it stops, and I cant breath. So I wake up.. Really anoying! 
Anyone have a suggestion or technice I could use?

----------


## meistersomnius

It's 2pm right now, but I'm gonna try this anyways since this has so many vouches. *Closingcurtains

----------


## KingYoshi

I'm back!! Sorry to everyone who haven't gotten their questions answered. I have been on hiatus, but I am now back and will be answering any questions and providing any assistance to those in need. Please feel free to hit me up anytime. Thanks everyone!

----------


## Thirsty

Hi Yoshi. Looks like my timing to read this whole thread was spot-on, since you just came back! I just wanted to share my first WILD attempt that I had last night (before reading your thread, but after browsing DV last night). 

I woke up after a dream about 6 hours into sleep. I wrote down my dream, and decided to attempt WILD. I completely relaxed, and tried to focus my thoughts on numbers counting. I visualized imaginary chalk slowly counting up. I also kept telling myself "you will remain lucid." I didn't let my thoughts stray too much, and I just kept focused. I rolled over once I became uncomfortable (again, hadn't read your technique yet, it just felt natural!) and continued. I started feeling vibrations in my limbs, and it so exciting that I woke up! I rolled over again and tried again, and the feeling came back. I tried to remain calm and focused, and then I started hearing the hallucinations... strange noises. It freaked me out, but I kept calm. Then I heard a loud voice that startled me awake, and after that I ended up just falling asleep. 

I have had frequent reoccuring SP episodes for over 12 years, and they are always scary. The whole reason for stumbling over DV was actually me googling how to make SP stop. Now I'm trying to embrace them and let them take me to LD, but it will take some getting used to since they almost always give me an overwhelming sense of fear and dread. 

Do you have any advice for remaining calm through the noises? I know you said to casually and passively let them pass, but how do you keep yourself calm? I think my problem may be the stigma that I have given them over the years (long before I knew about LD). Its like I expect it to be scary and therefore it is... if that makes any sense.

Anyway, welcome back!

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hi Yoshi. Looks like my timing to read this whole thread was spot-on, since you just came back! I just wanted to share my first WILD attempt that I had last night (before reading your thread, but after browsing DV last night). 
> 
> I woke up after a dream about 6 hours into sleep. I wrote down my dream, and decided to attempt WILD. I completely relaxed, and tried to focus my thoughts on numbers counting. I visualized imaginary chalk slowly counting up. I also kept telling myself "you will remain lucid." I didn't let my thoughts stray too much, and I just kept focused. I rolled over once I became uncomfortable (again, hadn't read your technique yet, it just felt natural!) and continued. I started feeling vibrations in my limbs, and it so exciting that I woke up! I rolled over again and tried again, and the feeling came back. I tried to remain calm and focused, and then I started hearing the hallucinations... strange noises. It freaked me out, but I kept calm. Then I heard a loud voice that startled me awake, and after that I ended up just falling asleep. 
> 
> I have had frequent reoccuring SP episodes for over 12 years, and they are always scary. The whole reason for stumbling over DV was actually me googling how to make SP stop. Now I'm trying to embrace them and let them take me to LD, but it will take some getting used to since they almost always give me an overwhelming sense of fear and dread. 
> 
> Do you have any advice for remaining calm through the noises? I know you said to casually and passively let them pass, but how do you keep yourself calm? I think my problem may be the stigma that I have given them over the years (long before I knew about LD). Its like I expect it to be scary and therefore it is... if that makes any sense.
> 
> Anyway, welcome back!



Not to worry, I was the exact same way when I first started WILDing. Before I found lucid dreaming, I also used to get reoccurring SP and it would freak me out too. To be honest, it just takes some practice and getting used to the feeling. If you need to, reassure yourself that none of it is real, its all just hallucinations. Try to think of it like you are halfheartedly listening to a movie. Just relax and whatever sounds come, let them pass right through. Try not to think about any particular sound or any other particular type of hallucination. Keep in mind, that anything fearful will be over very soon. You were so very close to getting into the LD. Just keep practicing and keep gaining experience. Don't get frustrated and just keep working at it. Good luck to you and if you ever need anything else, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## Sibyline

Hi KingYoshi,

I am very interested in your unorthodox approach, and have begun testing it. My immediate impression is that the flex freeze is a definite winner, likewise being "allowed" to roll over. However, I find the reverse blinking very distracting. It seemed to require too much thought and kept me wide awake. I also had the option of just listening to a ticking clock, and that worked much better for me.

I got some nice HI (visual, auditory, tactile) along the way. I didn't get a WILD, but that had nothing to do with your technique, rather external interruptions as this was an afternoon attempt.

I will try the flex freeze and optional roll again soon under better conditions and report back. Thanks for sharing - I do believe you're onto something.

----------


## Sydney

Hey KingYoshi!

So, I tried this technique last night. I seem to get relaxed rather quickly, so when it felt like 8-10 minutes had passed, I didn't want to roll over. This happened 2 more times. Eventually I forgot i was WILDing and fell asleep.

I guess what I'm saying is, everytime I roll over, will I eventually get more and more relaxed until I reach SP? Because it felt like I wasn't getting anywhere. But I will try again tonight, and try to be more aware.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hi KingYoshi,
> 
> I am very interested in your unorthodox approach, and have begun testing it. My immediate impression is that the flex freeze is a definite winner, likewise being "allowed" to roll over. However, I find the reverse blinking very distracting. It seemed to require too much thought and kept me wide awake. I also had the option of just listening to a ticking clock, and that worked much better for me.
> 
> I got some nice HI (visual, auditory, tactile) along the way. I didn't get a WILD, but that had nothing to do with your technique, rather external interruptions as this was an afternoon attempt.
> 
> I will try the flex freeze and optional roll again soon under better conditions and report back. Thanks for sharing - I do believe you're onto something.



Yeah, the reverse blinking is something I only do if I don't feel like I'm very tired. Its really just to help speed up the process and is purely used based on preference. I didn't originally have it in this tutorial, but a lot of people were asking me about it and how to incorporate it into the technique. That is when I added that "bonus step" to show where to do it. Its perfectly fine to not use reverse blinking as it definitely can be distracting for some dreamers. It sounds to me like it was a pretty solid attempt. Even though you didn't complete the process you got some good experience there. Nice job and just keep practicing. Afternoon naps are great for WILDing, but the distractions are definitely more abundant during the day. Good luck to you and be sure to keep me updated  :smiley: .





> Hey KingYoshi!
> 
> So, I tried this technique last night. I seem to get relaxed rather quickly, so when it felt like 8-10 minutes had passed, I didn't want to roll over. This happened 2 more times. Eventually I forgot i was WILDing and fell asleep.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is, everytime I roll over, will I eventually get more and more relaxed until I reach SP? Because it felt like I wasn't getting anywhere. But I will try again tonight, and try to be more aware.



Well, if you are really relaxed and comfortable, I'd suggest you just keep laying in the same position. 8-10 minutes is just a guesstimate on my part. Really, you just want to roll over if you start feeling discomfort or feeling like you aren't going to be able to fall asleep easily. I discovered that rolling over worked during my early WILD practice. I'd wait there forever trying my hardest to WILD and eventually I just gave up and rolled over into a comfortable position to go to sleep normally. Suddenly, the process started and I was amazed. I started doing the roll over on purpose and it helped me so much more than anything else I had been doing before. If you are already comfortable and it seems like you are getting closer and closer to sleep, you don't need to roll over. If you lay there longer and it turns out that you aren't getting anywhere, go ahead and roll over to refresh your mind set.

It sounds like you did nearly everything right because you fell asleep. Thats perfect, that is what you want to do. Now, you just need to work on keeping that awareness up as you fall asleep. That is the finesse part that takes some practice. Just keep at it and remember, the main goal is to fall asleep, you just want to be consciously aware as this happens. Good luck and keep me updated on your progress and don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have.

----------


## Sydney

Thanks KingYoshi! I will definetly practice on my awareness.  :smiley:

----------


## AURON

Thread closed per OP.

Information has been revised at http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...wbtb-more.html

----------

